# THIS is what needs to be said



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?

Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.

In my view this slob is worthless. All he’s good for is the big turkey leg and an extra scoop of dressing and gravy at the holiday dinner. I’m sure he knows nothing about sweet potato pie since that’s what blacks eat. This vat of fryer grease preaches his racist mumbo jumbo day in and day out. He’s done it for years now. If the stay puff marshmallow was the only one saying this, no problem. But this pork belly got millions of people to buy into his message and when you examine his message you want to tell Jabba the Hut to go find a buffet, play Mr. Creosote and eat that last wafer thin mint. The lunacy of his argument is apparent and what has been just as apparent is that we must be a nation of dunce caps to have allowed this stupid white can of crisco to become tertiary or de facto leader of one of our major political parties.  Yes, I’m talking about Rush Limbaugh. He hasn’t gotten any skinnier either. But look, the stupidity he birthed here in this country is so tough you got blacks repeating it to other blacks as well as other stupid nonwhite wannabes.

We have people running around telling us black folks that we are always looking for racism. Now think about this for a minute. Blacks who want to get rid of racism are spending all their days going around looking for racism so we can stay upset, mad and stressed out. How stupid is that? There are some whites who have told me that I wake up only to go looking for racism. This kind of thinking strains the definition of sanity. So I wake up every morning, drink my coffee, then leave home to begin my daily search for a reason to be miserable, unhappy and angry. It is enough to make a person commit an act of violence when some whites, or stupid nonwhites dare speak this foolishness.

I would rather pass by the amusement park just to go find that Klan rally. I would rather sell my ticket to a pro football game to go find a Richard Spencer seminar. I would rather by pass a date with a beautiful woman to go watch a Jared Taylor lecture. If I have a job, I will clock in and spend my day looking for examples of ways to be insulted by race so I can spend all day long mad and miserable.

I’m accusing the company of racism because they give me pencils with black lead, or provide black pens to write with. If I am having a conversation with someone white I just can’t wait to hear them say something racist, so I can have hurt feelings and anger that I must hold inside of me for the rest of the day until I can get home. When I watch TV, instead of being entertained, I watch TV only to look for examples of racism so I can stay angry and bitter towards all whites.

If I go to a cajun restaurant, I will order the blackened fish on purpose so I can scream how the restaurant is a racist establishment so I can leave hungry and mad. I think black ice is a racist designation for ice, so I am mad at the weather person for making racist comments. This is the incredibly stupid garbage some people came to believe by listening to the skipper on gilligans island radio talk show. This level of stupidity must be unprecedented in modern times. Or perhaps it is not but the advent of so many ways to communicate has allowed the crazy that was once hidden at home to get out into the open.

Missouri Fats is the one who invented the card. Jennifer Garner, Howie Long and Samuel Jackson do not advertise for this card. But Fatty Arbuckle, Sean Hannity, dumb blacks like Kevin Jackson, some idiots on you tube, Dinesh D’ Souza, and others advertise for this card company. The company is called race and they have a card that these people imagine provides extra rights and privileges to those holding the card. I remember this white dude telling me how I was playing a race card as I was describing polices initiated by whites that created damage in the black community that people face today. This idiot wanted to lecture me on all this free stuff we blacks get because we have this card. Now as I am black, I asked him to provide me the website and address to the free black stuff administration. I’m still waiting.


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2019)

So, you start off with ridicule and then strawman. 


That really does not need to be said.


----------



## leecross (Feb 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...



What if you are wrong?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

leecross said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...



I'm not wrong.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> What is a victim folk?



Here's a good read, IM2. It outlines cultural Marxism very well.  I'll share a brief snip from it and link it for you in full.


_''There are very few legitimate cultural divisions in the world. Most of them are arbitrarily created, not only by political and financial elites, but also by the useful idiots and mindless acolytes infesting the sullied halls of academia.

It is perhaps no mistake that cultural Marxists in the form of "social justice warriors", PC busybodies and feminists tend to create artificial divisions between people and “classes” while attacking and homogenizing very real and natural divisions between individuals based on biological reality and inherent genetic and psychological ability.* This is what cultural Marxists do: divide and conquer or homogenize and conquer, whatever the situation happens to call for.*

*They do this most commonly by designated arbitrary "victim status" to various classes, thus dividing them from each other based on how "oppressed" they supposedly are.  *The less statistically prominent a particular group is (less represented in a job field, media, education, population, etc.) in any western society based on their color, ethnicity, sexual orientation, gender, etc., generally the more victim group status is afforded to them by social justice gatekeepers.  Whites and males (straight males) are of course far at the bottom of their list of people who have reason to complain and we are repeatedly targeted by SJW organizations and web mobs as purveyors of some absurd theory called "the patriarchy".

*Although cultural marxism does indeed target every individual and harm every individual in the long run, my list of personal solutions outlined in this article will be directed in large part at the categories of people most attacked by the social justice cult today...''
*_
Continued - How To Stamp Out Cultural Marxism In A Single Generation


----------



## leecross (Feb 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What if you are?


----------



## Oddball (Feb 24, 2019)

tl:dr


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

leecross said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...



In 3 hours I will have lived 58 years as a black man. I know what I am saying is right and I will not be questioned by someone white who thinks they can challenge my comments with no life experience as a person of color but with an opinion which is based on a false sense of racial symmetry.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 24, 2019)

Oddball said:


> tl:dr
> 
> View attachment 247616



As long as the Sun rises in the East and set in the West the Answer is hell yeah!

IM2 see the world as black versus white and demands everyone to accept his judgment of white society to be the Golden Word of Gawd!

Notice how many times he had to point out White to describe someone while pointing out he is black and noticed in the past when anyone mention Hispanics or Asians he disregards them and preaches about how White Society is at fault for the failures in black communities.

Just recently he was complaining about how whites only want to live with whites and deemed it racist but when I asked him about Blacks doing the same thing he was silent, and why?

Simple, he knows racism is as rampant in his community but he ignores it. I really doubt IM2 is actually black and is some troll out in Kalifornia just pretending to be black to give black society a bad name or he is Louis Farrakhan which is even worse!!!


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > What is a victim folk?
> ...



*Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.*

Think about this as you continue a system based on Cultural Marxism while claiming to be opposed to it.


----------



## leecross (Feb 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I am Black and I am your senior.

Just because you are Black doesn't mean you understand the affliction that plagues our people.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 24, 2019)

Your posts are much more coherent when you copy paste the words of white jewish leftists from Huffpost


----------



## leecross (Feb 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Happy Birthday.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 24, 2019)

TL;DR, Do you have anything relevant to my life?

If I thought you were cool (which I don't) I would get you a lapdance n stuff.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

leecross said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> TL;DR Do you have anything relevant to my life?


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 24, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > tl:dr
> ...


Either that or it is a hired gun by forum admin./owners to generate interest and traffic on the forum.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Your posts are much more coherent when you copy paste the words of white jewish leftists from Huffpost


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

leecross said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...



Apparently I understand it better than you.

Because what I do know is the narrative whites have put out there over the course of at least the last 40 years is completely wrong. And I know for a fact that based on 32 years of work on issues affecting blacks and 36 years of research that I am not wrong. So you better bring a strong case and know that you will not get away with digital blackface.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...



Whelp --- Lush Rimjob _did_ say that his job was "to make you mad".  And has a keen eye for baiting.  "Take that bone out of your nose and call me back".  Not in any way honest, or productive.  But it does sell mattresses, or whatever he's hawking these daze.

And then there was this guffawable gaffe:

​


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




"In 3 hours I will have lived 58 years as a black man"

What other colors did you try before that?

"I know what I am saying is right and I will not be questioned by someone white who thinks they can challenge my comments with no life experience as a person of color"

White is not a color? Can you provide a link explaining your contention?

Perhaps the massive chip you have on your shoulder due to your feelings of being "dissed" has nothing to do with the tint of your skin but due to the fact that you are just an asshole? Something you might wish to weigh and consider....

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 24, 2019)

I thought lefties had Limbaugh removed from the air because boycotts and other like things. I haven’t listen to him in at least 10-15 years ago.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## deannalw (Feb 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...




I read the first bit and last bit of that rant. 

It's the same as all your other rants.

Racist crybabywhinepants


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If you were in my state, you would be Chattahoochee bound. You're so derp, it's not even funny.
Kinda sad, really.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...



Got any actual racist quotes from Rush Limbaugh?


----------



## deannalw (Feb 24, 2019)

theHawk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...




He probably does.

Rush is a fucktard.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 24, 2019)

theHawk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...



See post 21.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 24, 2019)

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




And?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 24, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



And, that'll be $27.52.   

You asked, and the answer was already there.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...



If I were in your state I'd be governor. Gaslighting don't work with me. I know I am right.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Whoah! You definitely would not be Governor. Why do you fail so hard in your own state?

You better get things straight there before you even think about here.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 Is the guy the other blacks would coerce me to beat him in the middle of the night with a sock with 3 soap bars in it. They'd pull down the covers on his ass and say "do it".
> That is IM2.
> 
> POS, Piece Of Shit.



You don't know any blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



The only failure here is you.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



How so, buddy?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

deannalw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...



The only crying here is being done by you whites.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 Is the guy the other blacks would coerce me to beat him in the middle of the night with a sock with 3 soap bars in it. They'd pull down the covers on his ass and say "do it".
> ...


I beg to differ just a tad on that.
Me and 1 black guy grew up buying a dime bag of weed every day an getting 1 qt of Bull from the store every day after school.

We'd split the dime, smoke 1 joint, then sell the rest for lunch money the next day.

Sometimes we'd get fucked up.

OMG, he got this kickass dirtbike 1 time, we went through 
the woods @ 70 mph.

The dime thing equaled out to 1 joint, quart from the Chink store, and sell a pinner for an extra lunch tomorrow.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Read your posts. You're a loser white man.

That's why you're a racist.

3/4ths of what I say you can't understand and then you try denying facts presented by whites while you call me a racist. You're a dumb ass, maid Marion.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Feb 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday IM2!


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



The standard I know about blacks cause I had a black friend tale.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

Since people have "comments', I will continue.

Fools like Jackson, D’Sousa and others give this made up card credence among the whites who imagine that today blacks get all of these extra things that whites don’t get by simply stating our race. If you look at the reality of America past and present whites are the only ones who actually own this card. This type of illogical thinking seems to have been a tradition in some parts of the white community.  I remember reading the story of how blacks during slavery who tried running away were said to have a disorder called drapetomania. Samuel Cartwright, a well known physician of that time, coined this term and it was actually believed to be true, precise and documented medical fact. Just how long will whites continue believing pure idiocy about people of other races to deny their own problems and their racism?

As the south was seceding those states had whites that believed the negro was happy being a slave. They honestly believed this. As American Apartheid became a way of life, blacks who got angry and physically fought back when mistreated were considered violent. It was deemed a natural trait that we were violent, not that we might just be a little upset with the manner in which we were treated. Whites believed this and still today believe that we are just so much more predisposed to violence despite the fact that whites murdered millions of Native Americans in order to take their land. But that’s not violence, that’s called progress. Why they were just a more advanced and superior civilization and that was the justification.

Whites made it illegal to teach blacks how to read and yet when blacks could not read, whites would use that as evidence of us having less intelligence. This type of madness is today exemplified in a belief that we are using race to play victim because racism does not exist anymore. That those who are leaders in the modern black struggle for equality make up racism to line their pockets and get rich. That blacks do not want equality, they want revenge. That blacks want to enslave whites just as we were enslaved. All this is lunacy, still some whites, nonwhites and dumb blacks believe this. I remember being asked would I complain if things were different and blacks were the one doing the things I protest. That question really angered me because it was a comment based upon the same white racist lunacy while the person asking the question was not white and faces racism by whites personally.

Whites owned slaves, but it was not just that simple. Imagine your family of 5 surrounded day and night by 100 people who you owned, people that did not like being owned by you. Whites lived in constant fear during slavery and the only way they maintained the institution was due to things that had nothing to do with democracy. Blacks did not just sit idly by and accept being slaves. Slave owners lived in constant fear of slave uprisings and violence. There was a reason for laws like the Fugitive Slave Act and slave patrols.

When you think about these 240 plus years from the perspective of being black, it makes no sense to fight for 200-300 years to end a system of oppression then restart the same oppression because you are in charge.  Logically what would be the outcome of this paranoid white belief? A nation of whites fighting against us like we fought, a nation of unrest, mistrust and hatred just like we have now, with constant division among the citizens of this nation. Yeah that’s what we black folks want. To reverse the violence and hate just so we can say we won. Just think about how stupid that sounds and yet people believe this who listen to mental midgets like Limbaugh, O’Rielly and others who have consistently baited white racial fears based upon a load of lunacy. These men were unknown, now they are rich. So just exactly who race pimped to line their pockets and just exactly who created a grievance industry making up racism by blacks?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 24, 2019)

^TL ; DR


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> ^TL ; DR


----------



## leecross (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...





IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



This scene from Bowfinger reminds me of your rant.


----------



## leecross (Feb 25, 2019)

Pogo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...


So, did he make a mistake, as happens when you speak contemporaneously on the air for fifteen hours a week, or was he lying about Sherrod Brown being Black?

When you talk about Trump making a misstatement he is just all lies.

When you talk about Rush making a misstatement is he just always baiting?


----------



## leecross (Feb 25, 2019)

deannalw said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If I get him to retract his statement that Women like you who make the state pay for their birth control are whores, will you stop calling him a fucktard?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 25, 2019)

leecross said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...



So you're my senior which means you lived during de jure racism. Because that's how things were when I was born. And despite all the evidence that shows I and many other people of color are right, you have no proof and post a video of an Eddie Murphy scene. You're not black.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 25, 2019)

leecross said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Limbaugh is a racist and he's been race baiting for years.


----------



## leecross (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Here is a birthday gift of sorts.

If we were not like we are, nobody would have problems with us.

Pepe Le Pew thinks his excrement doesn't stink.

We know we are flawed as most people are. But we refuse to admit WE are the source of most of the problems we complain of.

Why are you whining at Whites?

That's like blaming the mirror because you are fat.


----------



## leecross (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I don't buy into the slave or victim or "get over" mentality.

I was arrested during a race riot in the 1960's or early 70's and learned that Black revolution was the way for those who liked getting their asses kicked by the Police to have something to complain about and look like they were noble and devoted to the betterment of the people.

But there is nobody standing in our way but us.

Us and the fact that we hang on to ways of looking at life and dealing with life and raising our kids which make them more likely to be statistics in some areas, and less likely to succeed.

And the White man isn't responsible for that.

We are.

So, what message do you have for the young girls and guys, the teens, the twenty somethings and the heads of young households?

Because coming here and ranting is barking up the wrong tree, dawg.

Remember when Sharpton or Jesse said some disparaging thing about Obama because he wasn't "Black enough"?

Thry meant that he wasn't afflicted with the typical Ghetto mentality many come to think of as the very definition of, "Black."

But to every White, he was Black enough.

I would say that even though I am a proud Trump supporting Conservative, and you may not think I am Black enough, every White person, no doubt, does.


----------



## leecross (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Remember when W was criticized for attacking Iraq when Afghanistan was where OBL was hiding out?

Remember when the Iraq invasion took place and people said he should have stopped the Mullahs in Iran, instead?

You should be doing what Cosby started.

Giving tough love messages to inner-city youths.

Obama has started doing the same recently. He did a thing in Oakland with the Warriors' Seth Curry.

Your focus should be on us.

Not them.

All they can do for you is make you look like you are doing something to impress people who are impressed by shams and displays and artifice and facades.


----------



## leecross (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



He supports this Country. He supports an originalist view if the Constitution.

No one besides Trump and Rush and Hannity and Levin and Ted Cruz and Mike Lee and Lindsey Graham and a handful of others in Washington or the media have the vision to make our country continue on a stable pathway leading to the Constitution's promise being fully realized for all Black people.

No one else I know of is committed to making the promise come true that all men are equal under the law.

No one on the Left can be trusted to take us to the Promised Land.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You are wrong just based on the fact you view the world black versus white.

Awhile back you confused two towns in Texas when I put you in your place when you demanded white society should be forced to shop at black owned businesses. 

I pointed out that where I live very few blacks live but we have Hispanics,  Tejanos, and Asians that live with whites and many whites shop at minority owned businesses. 

When this was pointed out you went on a tirade about how the whites never do that and when I requested your data that shows on a receipt what color the person was all you could do is troll.

Here is the reality and your segment of the population is a minority in this country and always will be.

As Hispanic and Asian communities grow you will be the minority even behind the white society!

Now let ask you how many white people do you live around and if your neighbors are all black why did you make that choice?

Is it because of your bigoted view of all whites?

If the store you own caters only to black society can you explain to the kind board why White society along with Asian and Hispanic communities should be forced to shop at your stores or eat at your restaurants?

You made a bigoted comment in your OP saying whites do not know what Sweet Potato Pie is but I do and can not stand it, but my cousin loves it and he is whiter than me and I an Casper look like he has a tan.

So as you tell the board you have done the research then maybe you can explain why Asian communities thrive better than yours when it come to marriage, raising kids, education and business while being in the same damn racist society you whine about?

Or how about Hispanic communities doing better than your black communities?

I am sure you will not answer because if you did you would realize the true bigot in this conversation is you but please ignore reality as you have done so far!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 Is the guy the other blacks would coerce me to beat him in the middle of the night with a sock with 3 soap bars in it. They'd pull down the covers on his ass and say "do it".
> ...



Wow, I can not answer for Marion but you made the same comment to me and when I pointed out I have worked in the fifth ward of Houston you went silent.

So you do not know if Marion knows any minorities or not and you are just trolling!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You do realize your entire OP is nothing but whining by you, so the other poster was and is correct...


----------



## harmonica (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


.......actually racism has distorted reality for blacks-Jussie Smollett is a perfect example--and Booker and Harris also.....they couldn't even think for just 10 seconds about the Smollett stupidshit because they are so obsessed with fake racism


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Says the OP'er that got two towns in Texas mixed up.

Everyone understands your rants about how you believe everything whites do is racist but what you do not understand is no one cares about your bigoted view in life!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And the typical trolling response believing your opinion is reality..


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Since people have "comments', I will continue.
> 
> Fools like Jackson, D’Sousa and others give this made up card credence among the whites who imagine that today blacks get all of these extra things that whites don’t get by simply stating our race. If you look at the reality of America past and present whites are the only ones who actually own this card. This type of illogical thinking seems to have been a tradition in some parts of the white community.  I remember reading the story of how blacks during slavery who tried running away were said to have a disorder called drapetomania. Samuel Cartwright, a well known physician of that time, coined this term and it was actually believed to be true, precise and documented medical fact. Just how long will whites continue believing pure idiocy about people of other races to deny their own problems and their racism?
> 
> ...



FYI:
Slavery is still alive today in many parts of the World including Black Nations in Africa, so as you sit there lecturing about slavery of the past what are you doing to combat slavery of today in Nations like Nigeria, Somalia and Kenya?

What are you doing to combat the sex slave trade here in America or countries like Mexico where underage women from all races of life are abused daily by men that are from all races including blacks?

What are you doing to combat Blacks that attempt to own slaves in today time and it happens here in America?

Katy Couple Charged in Bizarre Servant Slavery Case

Read the article and I am sure you will blame white society but your own society need to be fixed before your lecture anyone else!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So is Louis Farrakhan , Jessie Jackson,  and Al Sharpton, but you excuse their racism while complaining about Rush...


----------



## theHawk (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You’re much more of a race baiter than Rush ever has been.  You still can’t provide any quotes of his supposed racism.  I listened to Rush before, all he mainly does is expose liberals for the two faced lying Marxist assholes they are.  It’s the left that uses the Marxist handbook and uses identity politics to divide everyone.


----------



## Crixus (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...



This man has said all there needs to be said about fake black victimhood. It’s the beginning the end.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 25, 2019)

Let us understand what this so called victim mentality is. The victim is not the person who says whites continue to practice racism, that it’s wrong and we need to stop it. The victim is not the black person who fights for equality that says whites have denied us of opportunity which has created great damage in black communities we face today. The victim is the one who has given up, the one who tells us to not rock the boat, ignore racism and work harder. The victim is the person who makes up things that don’t happen such as anti-white discrimination or who proclaims that anti-racism means you are anti-white. The victim is the person who has all the preferences and advantages of a society but complains that somehow they are being forgotten and left out.

The victim is the type who believes that somehow a groups fight for equality means their group loses rights. That you are being discriminated against because the university is 70 percent white instead of 75 percent because it accepted people of color. The victim is the one who ignores that a college considers SAT scores one of many factors considered for admission. The victim is the person who cries because they wonder why whites, who are 77 percent of the population end up with the applicants with most of the high scores, not because they are inherently smarter but because there are more of them, then whines about how whites are getting passed over based only on those test scores and not considering everything a university takes into consideration.

The victim is the white employee complaining he or she has gotten passed over for a quota that does not exist unless the company has been found to be in violation of federal law and still practices racial discrimination. This is what playing the victim is and white conservatives have done this since the civil rights act was passed. How many years has Limbaugh and his ilk whined and cried every day about how terrible things are for whites and how everyone is against whites and how the world hates whitey? That’s whining. That’s playing the victim.

So because we have allowed low lifes such as Limbaugh, Hannity, O’Reilly and others to express their garbage for hour upon hour each day they created an attitude of victimhood in whites. When you talk to some whites about racism they want to turn the conversation into one whereby they claim whites are somehow being wronged or mischaracterized even though if we use the year 1776 as a start for the beginning of this country, whites have a track record of consistent acts of racism. It is a record that is over 240 years long. Despite all of this well documented reality there are whites who argue like this when a person of color mentions racism:

_“I seem to think whites are just used as a "scape goat" for racism. Whites and people of any color are struggling and trying to get by, they put in their 8-10 hour days at work and are paying bills and struggling to save some coin for the future. Then you have some people who like to make excuses or blame others for their failures. The mind just reels sometimes.”

“Anyone who is looking for racism will find it in anything. The harder one looks for racism the more of it you'll find it. It's a false idea that whites have been given things that others have not, I worked for everything I have and never got anything handed to me, in fact I never even won a lottery. Some are complaining that Asians have it too good too, but many Asians are very hard workers.”_

This is what people like Limbaugh have created. They have further divided the races. It was done purposefully not only by them but by the stations that employed them and the sponsors who pay that allow them to continue spewing their filth. It is time this stopped. The fairness doctrine must return to the airwaves. We can no longer as a nation afford to have these hate peddlers creating a false narrative that plays into a tradition of white fear of losing something. No longer can we have these types of people pumping fear into people by over reacting to any crime committed by blacks while ignoring those by whites. They are costing black/non white people their lives and yet no one holds them responsible.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 25, 2019)

leecross said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...



I am a man with a brain and you have mentioned the 2 blacks out of over 40 million plus blacks in America whites tell you to hate. You argue the same dumb black family argument whites tell you. You are here arguing the same dumb arguments the white racists here argue about blacks criticism of whites while whites are here ranting endlessly about blacks and you are a cricket.

Public policy by whites are responsible for most, if not all, of the problems in the black community. Annually whites have more children out of wedlock than blacks have children. 50 percent of white marriages end in divorce leaving millions of single parent white families.

The issue in black communities is lack of economic development. This is a direct result of racist public policy.

In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it and solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

“*Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income*—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.”

The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters

Groups like DEMOS, the Kellogg Foundation, Altarum Institute, Pew Research and others have done extensive research on the public policies that created these disparities. As we look at the numbers, we see what has caused our economic problem and it’s not the loss of jobs by the white working class. The numbers show us that many of our national difficulties do not have to exist. For example, there are almost 17 million black households. 16,997,000 to be exact. There are 17,318,000 Latino households. The median white household had an income of $50,400 a year, $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. That difference of $18,372 for blacks and $13,560 for Latinos equals a loss of $31,932 for over 34 million households each year. It is a loss of over 1 trillion dollars of taxable income annually. In addition, this erases billions of dollars that can be circulated in our economy. These are huge losses created because of racist public policy.

In the 8 years since DEMOS presented this study, Black and Hispanic households have potentially lost almost 8.7 trillion dollars of income because of racist public policy decisions. Hating to state the obvious, but since I am the one writing, these losses are American income, which is taxable and which increases government revenue at every level.

If the same economic opportunities exist in black communities as in white ones, the argument or excuses whites use about single parent families and unwed mothers gets smashed and reduced to the fake drivel it really is.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 25, 2019)

Revision:
*The median white household had an income of $50,400 a year, $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. That difference of $18,372 for blacks and $13,560 for Latinos. These are losses for over 34 million households each year. It is a loss of 547,100,964,000 billion dollars of taxable income annually. In addition, this erases billions of dollars that can be circulated in our economy. These are huge losses created because of racist public policy.*

*In the 8 years since DEMOS presented this study, Black and Hispanic households have potentially lost 4,376,807,712,000 trillion dollars of income because of racist public policy decisions. Hating to state the obvious, but since I am the one writing, these losses are American income, which is taxable and which increases government revenue at every level.*


----------



## Godboy (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Revision:
> *The median white household had an income of $50,400 a year, $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. That difference of $18,372 for blacks and $13,560 for Latinos. These are losses for over 34 million households each year. It is a loss of 547,100,964,000 billion dollars of taxable income annually. In addition, this erases billions of dollars that can be circulated in our economy. These are huge losses created because of racist public policy.*
> 
> *In the 8 years since DEMOS presented this study, Black and Hispanic households have potentially lost 4,376,807,712,000 trillion dollars of income because of racist public policy decisions. Hating to state the obvious, but since I am the one writing, these losses are American income, which is taxable and which increases government revenue at every level.*


Yeah, having a sucky culture has a lot of disadvantages. One day they will be more like white people, jews and asians, then they will reap the rewards.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 25, 2019)

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Revision:
> ...



LOL! Whites are the ones with the fucked up culture.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”


----------



## IM2 (Feb 25, 2019)

Dumb whites want to talk about cultures. I have to laugh. 

_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as “people just need to see each other as individuals” or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_

*Dr. Robin DiAngelo*

Many whites have lived a life filled with double standards.  They have come to think what they believe is normal because they have been the dominant group. But whites did not become the dominant group for any of the reasons they tell themselves. This inability to accept the truth has led to a decision made based upon this same false belief the dominant group has told itself over their lifetimes. A belief steeped in imagination and delusions of grandeur. So at this point we live in a land that makes no sense.

We don't have to look at how we interpret history. The facts are what they are. There is no victim card. We have worked far harder, far longer than whites and for far less. That's not to be ignored. Yet we have to endure lectures about values, hard work and other things from a people handed everything they have by the government, too lazy to work free land so they enslave people and still today are dependent upon the government.  I think it is just time whites stopped thinking we give a damn about your resentment. Why should we, since whites have not cared whether or not what they do creates resentment in? What whites have done since July 4, 1776 is what has been counterproductive.

*Finally, you get the racist who says we are jealous of how whites have been able to accomplish things. Really? Do whites like this even think before the air phonetically comes out of their mouths in such sounds? I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they made laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to compete. Blacks and other nonwhites been able to fully compete for just over 50 years. At 50 years of white American existence whites were still a colony dependent on Britain. I have to laugh at people like that. It is stupidity without limits. *


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Damn, what made you decide to come out of your shell, lol


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 25, 2019)

leecross said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...




What "affliction" do you believe "plagues" our people?


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Wow, yet you sure as Hell pretend you know all there is to know about whites. You constantly whine as if everything negative in a black persons life is caused by whites. That is certainly a victim mentality.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...


And you think most whites like or agree with that white fat boy?


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That is so laughable. Just look at your posts. You aren’t pointing out racism, you are bitchin and moanin about whites


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Says someone claiming to know all about whites. Are whites not allowed to have black friends?


----------



## leecross (Feb 25, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Willingness to tolerate crime and lawlessness.

The acceptance that our young people will be a victim or perpetrator of crime and that we will go to prison or be shot along the way.

The tendency to sometimes ostracize the studious kids.

We look at two parents in a family as a nicety but not a necessity.

We are imprinted with and limited by dysfunctional child raising attitudes growing up which we emulate when we become parents.

Bad role models.

Looking at others as the reason for our problems.

A generational expectation of subsisting on government entitlement.

Here is a possible resource to help provide a framework for self directed positive changes in schools, churches and households.

Character Counts

Parenting is always mentioned in every thread I see on the subject.

The problem is not in recognizing that bad parenting is a contributing factor in our Nation's most nagging problems, it is in figuring how to do something about it.

I think "Character Counts" has the best solution I have seen.

I found out about this organization years ago when Tom Selleck was a spokesperson for them, iirc and heard him discuss their idea on a late nite talk show interview.

The strength of their promise as an organization rests in the universal approval by all segments of our society of the principles "Character Counts" works to impart in students.

Basically, if kids are taught to these standards, our society will improve and most everybody agrees with these standards, according to surveys taken.

Character Counts

In short, the Six Pillars can dramatically improve the ethical quality of our decisions, and thus our character and lives.

* TRUSTWORTHINESS. ...
* RESPECT. ...
* RESPONSIBILITY. ...
* FAIRNESS. ...
* CARING. ...
* CITIZENSHIP.

* M.E.D. Booklet – CHARACTER COUNTS!
*

* CHARACTER COUNTS! is a framework, not a scope and sequence program nor a curriculum. It provides practical strategies and tools to braid CC! strategies with other programs such as PBIS to foster positive climate change to produce exceptional results in the academic, social, emotional and character development domains by infusing six core ethical and performance values and traits into the DNA of your organization.

* CHARACTER COUNTS! is a program of the Joseph and Edna Josephson Institute of Ethics. The Josephson Institute is a 501(c)3 nonprofit organization that works towards improving the ethical quality of society by changing personal and organizational decision making and behavior.


CHARACTER COUNTS! – Helping millions of young people develop life skills and character


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 25, 2019)

I never really observed racism from fat pillhead Rush. 

He's best listened to sparingly..


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Let us understand what this so called victim mentality is. The victim is not the person who says whites continue to practice racism, that it’s wrong and we need to stop it. The victim is not the black person who fights for equality that says whites have denied us of opportunity which has created great damage in black communities we face today. The victim is the one who has given up, the one who tells us to not rock the boat, ignore racism and work harder. The victim is the person who makes up things that don’t happen such as anti-white discrimination or who proclaims that anti-racism means you are anti-white. The victim is the person who has all the preferences and advantages of a society but complains that somehow they are being forgotten and left out.
> 
> The victim is the type who believes that somehow a groups fight for equality means their group loses rights. That you are being discriminated against because the university is 70 percent white instead of 75 percent because it accepted people of color. The victim is the one who ignores that a college considers SAT scores one of many factors considered for admission. The victim is the person who cries because they wonder why whites, who are 77 percent of the population end up with the applicants with most of the high scores, not because they are inherently smarter but because there are more of them, then whines about how whites are getting passed over based only on those test scores and not considering everything a university takes into consideration.
> 
> ...


The victim mentality, which I have witnessed, is someone complaining about racism for being fired when the real reason was their conduct and/or lies or being untrustworthy. Whites were fired for the same reason, yet they knew they were wrong.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You claim to be successful, quit blaming lack of wealth on race. There are poor whites.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 25, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



For someone that's successful, he sure does want that reparations check.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...



I muddled my way through these posts and they are a bit long - winded, but I have a tendency to do some long posts when I have a point that I think people need to be educated on.  I read your posts and won't criticize you.  Now, this is a response to you and you can take it for what it's worth:

I'm not a fan of Hush Bimbo, Sean Vanity, Michael Weiner Savage, Glenn Beck or any of the *entertainers* that get paid to stir the pot. Fox News, who employs the majority of the talking heads, is owned mostly by Rupert Murdoch (who was - and might still be - a Board of Director member on the *Council on Foreign Relations {CFR}*) and a Saudi Prince.  It was just a quarter of a century ago that the conservatives - and especially racists, were adamantly opposed to the CFR which wanted a NEW WORLD ORDER / One World Government / *POLICE STATE*.  Again, the talking heads on right wing radio are entertainers, not statesmen nor policy makers.  They are being paid to fuck with the minds of white people that are too lazy to study their history.

The majority of wannabe white_ conservatives_ actually believe that talk radio and poseurs like those on social media along with some of the other phonies like Alex Jones up to Donald Trump are actually related somehow to the ideology of the founders, the conservatism that existed up to about 25 years ago, and the fundamental principles that this nation was founded on.  When you are arguing with people whose primary source of information is the Internet and the lap dogs of the NEW WORLD ORDER, you are wasting your time.  Those people have been programmed like you, Pavlovian style, and BOTH sides are going to the same destination by way of different routes.

I won't mince words with you.  We formally ratified the United States Constitution in 1789.  Within months of that the United States Congress passed the* first Naturalization Law (1790.)*  Here is what it said regarding race:

"CHAP, III.—An Ad to establish an uniform Rule nf Naturalization(a)

March 26,1790. SECTION 1. Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives of the United States of America in Congress assembled, That any alien, being a *free white person*, who shall have resided within the limits and under the jurisdiction of the United States for the term of two years, may be admitted to become a citizen thereof..."

Another insight into the minds of the founders can be found in the words of a sermon called _A Model of Christian Charity_ given by John Winthrop aboard the Arbella while en route to the New World in 1630.  I mention it because it has been cited by many politicians in their speeches.  John F. Kennedy has quoted from it; Ronald Reagan quoted from it... even Barack Obama quoted it.  As unbelievable as it is *NONE OF THEM ACTUALLY READ IT!!!  *How do I know?  I read it myself.  So, you should too IF you want to know what the real history of the white people are in this country:

http://www.casa-arts.org/cms/lib/PA01925203/Centricity/Domain/50/A Model of Christian Charity.pdf

America was founded by white Christians.  Study the earliest Charters, state constitutions, etc.  You will find that in early America one had to be white and, in most places, Protestant in order to qualify for citizenship, have voting privileges and run for public office.  Our laws are predicated upon the Anglo Saxon system of jurisprudence.  Check this out if you'd like to order a few books to educate yourself with:

American Legal History  | Lillian Goldman Law Library

If you want to know the future of a nation, you have to understand its past.  I intend to make sure you have access to the truths you've never heard.  Then, when you have a valid criticism, maybe both sides will listen.  Your* tens of thousands of race posts* don't seem to be very effective, educational and they are barely entertaining.  Let's give BOTH sides the hard core ammo and see what you do with it.


----------



## Crixus (Feb 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




In other words, I’m 58 and I squandered my life screwing around and I did not get everything I wanted because, white people. Stop crying.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 25, 2019)

what i mean when i say race shouldn't matter: you choose friends according to their character and socks according to their color!


----------



## AveryJarhman (Feb 26, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*



IM2 said:


> We have people running around telling us black folks that we are always looking for racism. Now think about this for a minute. Blacks who want to get rid of racism are spending all their days going around looking for racism so we can stay upset, mad and stressed out. How stupid is that?



Hello, IM2. Regarding Declarations of Racism.

Have you ever taken the time to critically examine the character and values, as well as $motivation$ embraced by Americans asserting Racism or "White Privilege" continues impeding black or American citizens of African descent from enjoying equality, as well as loudly declaring Racism or "White Privilege" is preventing our black American or foreign born neighbors from achieving success during this point in America's on-going societal evolution.

IM2, respectfully, the purpose of this civil, cuss-free writing is to vociferously, as well as respectfully advise my peaceful, responsible fellow American and foreign born citizens that America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal, long fading *Culture of RACISM is NOT a major factor or significant obstacle* impeding or preventing our American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from experiencing success and equality all peaceful Americans are entitled to enjoy.

IM2, calmly reviewing evidence, unquestionably, it is clear in today's ever-evolving American society the primary obstacle impeding our peaceful black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from experiencing equality, is IN FACT America's large community of freedom-loving, apparent illogical thinking, HATE-embracing PRO BLACK minded Americans choosing to LOUDLY, as well as actively IMPEDE or PREVENT our free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from peacefully pursuing *THEIR OWN* individual unique vision for L, L, (Love) & Happiness.

"Sell-out" "C^^n" and "Uncle Tom" are just a few HATEFUL, denigrating terms "Pro Black, Woke or Conscious Black Community" minded American citizens use to LOUDLY demean and *INTIMIDATE* our peaceful, responsible, accomplished black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent choosing to peacefully pursue THEIR OWN unique vision for L, L, (Love) & Happiness.

Sadly, PRO BLACK minded Americans like Dr. Umar Johnson, Ph.D, Dr. Shonna Etienne, Ph.D Dr. Boyce Watkins Watkins, Ph.D, and 'Anti-Racism Strategist' Tariq Nasheed have learned there is $BIG MONEY$ to be made from declaring RACISM or the concept of "White Privilege and Supremacy" are impeding black or American citizens of African descent from experiencing equality, success and prosperity all peaceful, reasonably responsible American and foreign born citizens are entitled to enjoy.

​
IM2, even sadder is witnessing my so-called responsible, apparent 'White Guilt' embracing fellow American citizens sitting SILENT, allowing America's PRO BLACK community's cries of RACISM and 'White Privilege' to influence and intimidate them, just as they *INTIMIDATE *and chastise our peaceful black American neighbors for acting "too white".

IM2, Cynthia G, a YouTube personality investigating Pro Black, 'Anti-Racism Strategist' Tariq Nasheed published a video displaying public records she discovered, indicating Tariq Nasheed owns a 1.2 million dollar home. She also shared public records revealing a citizen named Tariq Nasheed has three arrests for fraud.

Search: "Tariq Nasheed: Hidden Criminal?" - Uploaded Jun 5, 2018 by Cynthia G


Keep in mind, when not bullying, harassing, INTIMIDATING and hatefully denigrating as "C**NS, SELL-OUTS or UNCLE TOMS" our successful, accomplished, free-thinking black or American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent choosing to peacefully pursue THEIR OWN unique vision for L, L, (Love) & Happiness...

...Tariq spends quite a bit of time preaching his 'White Privilege & Supremacy' gospel or mantra to a mostly PRO BLACK minded audience choosing to ignore America's potentially life scarring SYSTEMIC & GENERATIONAL Culture of Black or African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect and Maltreatment that evolved from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism!

I am referring to a Culture of Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment responsible for popular American urban story-TRUTH-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims the late Tupac Shakur (born 1971) and Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" Obama White House guest and friend Kendrick Lamar (born 1987) vividly describing in their American art and interviews the "T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E." and "Good Kid, m.A.A.d. City" Child Abuse Cultures prevalent in far too many American communities.

I am writing about a Culture of Systemic and Generational CHILD ABUSE that *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, *deprived Tupac and Kendrick, their neighborhood friends, as well as many of their elementary and JHS classmates from experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood all Americans have a right, as well as ABSOLUTE NEED to enjoy during a critical period of childhood development.

IM2, as well as other USMBers, the next time you run into free-thinking, successful, accomplished fellow citizens Justice Clarence Thomas, Mr. Larry Elder, Dr. Ben Carson or (Ret) Sheriff David Clarke, quietly ask them how they feel about being denigrated and harassed for achieving success on their own terms.

"Dysfunctional ‘Black’ Americans Impeding ‘Black’ Achievement" ~RINGOTVRAW "I SPEAK THE TRUTH."


Check out youtube video titled "Tariq Nasheed vs. Jared Taylor" Streamed live on Feb 8, 2018 by Baked Alaska 319,146 views


"Tariq Nasheed gets DESTROYED by White Nationalist Jared Taylor - Shameful" Published on Feb 12, 2018 by The Amazing Lucas 42,574 views


YouTube Search Terms: 'Exposing 'PRO BLACK' Modus Operandi, Logic, Fvvkery, Savagery, White Supremacy' ~Mrs. Princella Clark-Carr

___
YouTube Search Terms: "'Pro Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr David Carroll"

'Pro Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr David Carroll
___
"Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates" By Jazelle Hunt, BlackVoiceNews .com

Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates
___
Introducing 'SOULutions' oriented Child Abuse Awareness, PREVENTION & Education Advocate, California Surgeon General Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, FAAP, MPH, Founder and CEO of the 'Center for Youth Wellness'.

Nadine Burke Harris

___
"T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E.", a Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment *AWARENESS-PREVENTION* Public Service Announcement applying to ALL American and foreign born citizens!

"The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur, American urban-TRUTH-teller, Gun Violence & 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim
___
"My mother was cancer, she would destroy **EVERYBODY"** ~Richard 'The Iceman' Kuklinsky, 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim and now-deceased convicted serial murderer.
___
"I would have never been able to do this work if I had come into this world with a mother who stayed, who nurtured me in a healthy way." ~Dr. Stacey Patton, Ph.D., Professor, Author, Child Abuse & Violence Researcher

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...



I'm tired of these white racists talking shit.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)

leecross said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...



You're full of shit. It's just that simple. Stop letting whites define who we are. While whites tell you we are the ones with a generational dependence on government to do for us, they are continually demanding that the government give them more. How stupid are you?   

The 2016 election and the upcoming is all about whites feeling the government is not looking out for them enough . This is why Trump is president. He promised whites in rural  America that the government would bring back jobs. You didn't hear nary a saltine talking about how they need to create their own jobs.  

We put part of our 1.3 trillion into the tax pot and get little in return. We spend much of our 1.3 trillion in white businesses making them rich and the motherfuckers act like it's the original sin to give a small portion of the money made from  black consumers back to programs that help the black community.

You are talking about young people who don't see hope in their immediate community and you want to preach to them about character counts. What you need to do is open up a retail store in the hood and pay decent wages. That would show the character needed.  

We are afflicted with lack of money, economic and community development due to that lack of money. You can talk all that character counts bullshit all you want, but at the end of the day you need money to get home after the lecture.


----------



## Markle (Feb 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...



Having a little too much whine with your word salad and nothingburger, are we?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)

Chuz Life said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)

Crixus said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...



That would be the wrong answer.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 26, 2019)

leecross said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...



Interesting. My wife comes from a family of  9 siblings, my mother came from a family of 9 siblings.

Neither of my parents, or her parents or any of our aunts, uncles nor grandparents ever expressed any sentiment that remotely reflected a tolerance for crime and lawlessness.
In fact, the exact opposite.

I am likely your senior or close to your age, and having raised a son and daughter who were honor role students as well as disciplined college students and now successful adults with very good careers, they were raised in a household that stressed education , acting with integrity and honesty as well understanding the importance of being law abiding citizens, and their predominately black circle of friends were raised in the same type of environment. And they are now raising their own children to have the same value system.

Are you actually stating as a "black person" that you believe that the MAJORITY of black people are taught to be accepting of lawlessness, and generally lack a personal value system that promotes education and personal responsibility?

Is that really what you believe? Or were you TAUGHT  to believe this? And if so, is it because you as an individual were exposed to that type of corruption, and have a retroactive disdain for your own experience?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...



Seems to me that the 242 years whites like you have tried to shut us up is what hasn't been  effective, educational and not entertaining.  We've been over this son and you are not giving me access to any truths. You are posting stormfront nonsense.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I think LC is a case of internet blackface.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...



What I am curious to find out, is if this poster actually believes that the majority of the black population fits the profile that he described.....and why. 

More to follow.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Feb 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> We spend much of our 1.3 trillion in white businesses making them rich and the motherfuckers act like it's the original sin to give a small portion of the money made from black consumers back to programs that help the black community.



Great idea. Spend money on more programs, thereby encouraging *SELFISH*, immature, apathetic, possibly emotionally or mentally ill girls and women to irresponsibly create life, and then DEMAND their NEIGHBORS pay to support the children they intentionally birthed. 


 

Peace.


----------



## Godboy (Feb 26, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive seen this exact same post already MANY times. You should try posting something different for once. Surely you must get bored with saying the same thing over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Quite the contrary.  Stormfront opposes the message I bring to the table more vociferously than you do.


----------



## Crixus (Feb 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Na, it’s the right one. Your pissed because instead of going out and doing something with your self you spent your life sitting on the steps of the barber shop with some grape MD20/20 unable to even sit in the barber chair cause you spent all the food stamps on fried chicken and okra all the while pissing on and on about the white man keeping you down. You are a black version of JoeB131. Wouldn’t be surprised if you are a JoeB sock honestly.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 26, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting.

The upshot here, is that IM2 should thank white society and institutional racism for giving him a purpose in life?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...


I'd never advocate for anyone to be taken off the airwaves -- even Rush....he will just be replaced with another corporate shill...

Rush is just doing what Lee Atwater and others have taught them to do -- appease racist white folks by telling them its the "coloreds fault" --- while they continue vote against their best interests


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 26, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...



Putting aside the unimaginative caricature of Rush Limbaugh (not a fan, BTW), is it not true that the modern left continually tells everyone it's the "white's fault"?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Here is what "its the white's fault" doesn't mean....

The fact CEO's are paid over 300 times more than their average salaried employees is not "the whites fault" -- however, when people address this issue, you idiots claim it as an attack on white people.....There are black CEO's too....

Here is another example.....The fact there are 2 different judicial systems in this country, where those who are wealthy are essentially above the law and those who are not are disproportionately and in some cases outright savaged by the judicial system -- us addressing this doesn't mean we are saying "it's white people's fault" -- unless you think there are not wealthy black people...

Now here is how Rush and the other idiots train white supremacists to blame the coloreds....They claim illegal immigrants bring wages down; so they go after brown people with a passion....but when they are told about how all of these employers purposely hire illegals, and purposely do it in order to keep wages low -- those same racist white folks make excuses for those employers, even scoff at the idea of punishing those employers with the same passion they want to see those coloreds punished....so what happens? Those wages remain stagnant and those illegals they hate so much keeps getting hired by the same people who pays folks like Rush and Laura to tell you to keep blaming the coloreds..


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 26, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Google "white men" in the news and tell me what you see


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I will see white men in the news maybe, perhaps???

Here is what I won't see......I won't see white folk all over the country having to explain why this guy was planning on committing another act of domestic terrorism...

In fact, you folks can simply write him off as a lone wolf nut job, nothing indicative of a larger segment of white folks in general....but if he was muslim or black? No, he wouldn't be considered mentally ill or a lone wolf....







Here is something else I won't see....I won't see the parents of white children having to worry about if it is safe or not for their 12 yr old to play in the park with a toy gun for fear he will be shot dead by the police....However, when this child was murdered by the police, it was cheered...because after all, he is a black kid, they deserve it...

And before you fix your mouth to say "that isn't true" -- then tell me what was this 12 yr old's name? and tell me why still to this day he is still treated as a thug?






Meanwhile this grown ass man can murder 9 people in a church and be referred to as a trouble kid...that is what I see when I google "white men in the news" -- what do you see?


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 26, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> I will see white men in the news maybe, perhaps???
> 
> Here is what I won't see......I won't see white folk all over the country having to explain why this guy was planning on committing another act of domestic terrorism...
> 
> ...




If you had actually done as I asked you would see that 9 times out of 10 when the news media references the phrase "white men" it is a negative story which invalidates everything you just said about white people not being held to account for the actions of individuals that they had nothing to do with. Conversely if you google "black men" you will see few mentions of the crimes they perpetrate and the people they kill, instead you will see a laundry list of black men who are supposedly victims including Tamir rice who according to you has been forgotten and swept under the rug. You are full of shit.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 26, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



I disagree with you on this one.  I've debated many an anti-immigrant white here.  They want employers to pay out fantastic amounts of money on fines for hiring these so - called "_illegals_" as they insist on calling them.  They would charge the employers with federal felonies for hiring a foreigner who commits the infraction of improper entry, a civil misdemeanor.   It makes no sense.

If you want a job in America you can find one.  But, if you aren't rich and can't manipulate the system, it don't make a rat's rear what color you are, your butt is going down.  Give the whites a little rope however.  They are more than willing to capitulate and give their heritage away.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I said go after those who hire illegals with the same passion they want those brown people to be punished.....paying fines (which doesn't happen much) isn't deterring illegals from being hired...The Trump organization had a long held practice of knowingly hiring illegals, they have ZERO fear of paying any fines...

Talk to me when those so-called anti--illegal folks start demanding employers to face jail time, until then -- this is nothing but a distraction to appease a person's need to hate someone different from what they are...always have been...


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 26, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



The anti-immigrant people want to fine employers, but the fact is even with that, big corporations aren't affected by those fines.  It is the mom and pop businesses that are paying because white people don't want to work.  If whites want the jobs, they should apply for them or STFU.

IM2 is a PITA, but whites don't have a handle on the things they are wrong about.  It leads them to follow the wrong solutions.

Don't get me wrong.  I've already done one post that began to explore the fact that America was founded by white Christians for their benefit.  I see *NOTHING* wrong with it.  Society does not condemn China, Japan, North Korea - or even Zimbabwe (which is 99.7 percent black) for having a country specific to their culture.  

OTOH, you can still treat people with dignity and respect even if you don't believe in things like inter-racial marriages, having foreigners as citizens, or putting them into positions of power over you.  Today, due to the frauds and phonies, the white man has no concept of what the Constitution really means; they cannot treat people fairly without thinking that means to destroy white culture in order to appease the black people and whites refuse to respect that segment of society that wants to simply separate and not be forced into a multicultural society.

IM2 and his ilk are able to capitalize on the chaotic and divisive nature of whites.  Those trying to unite whites have likened it as to trying to herd cats.  This country was founded by white Christians for their benefit - to have their own unique culture and the blacks like IM2 will never allow that to happen.  You must join him and the NEW WORLD ORDER / One World Government / One Race / One Religion utopia as envisioned by the globalists (which inevitably includes the subtle, but total genocide of whites) *OR* you must stand on the principles upon which this Republic rests.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...



Wut chew talking 'bout, Willis?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...



I say what I do because there is no person of color on the air that gets to spew blatantly anti white hatred.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Do you think there should be?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



This nation was not founded by or for whites since non white people were already here. Your stormfront nonsense is exactly that. You have unique white cultures all over Europe so move over there and live in one.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



I am here posting in opposition to such hate on air. But as long as whites are on the air spewing anti black or anti people of color hate, people of color should be allowed the same freedom of expression whether I agree with it or not.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > I will see white men in the news maybe, perhaps???
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Your denial of history makes you look like a madman.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*
> ...



This is the kind of idiocy I'm talking about.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Feb 26, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> This country was founded by white Christians for their benefit - to have their own unique culture and the blacks like IM2 will never allow that to happen. You must join him and the NEW WORLD ORDER / One World Government / One Race / One Religion utopia as envisioned by the globalists (which inevitably includes the subtle, but total genocide of whites) *OR* you must stand on the principles upon which this Republic rests.


Then why didn't they keep it white?  Because my understanding of history doesn't indicate that black folks stumbled across America and decided to settle in and stay, no the majority were brought here in chains.

So if they wanted a white society then why didn't they keep it white?  More importantly why did they bother to pen the words "“We hold these Truths to be self-evident, that *all Men are created equal*, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness".  Major contradictions here.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Feb 26, 2019)

And who


IM2 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


 And who thought this was funny?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> And who
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> ...



LeeCross posted the bowfinger video.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)

_“It’s a very particular performance I’m seeing more and more of, and it’s always the same: the Defensive White Guy makes a racist or misogynistic statement, is called out for it, then immediately begins claiming he’s the victim, either in the discussion, in American culture, or both. He claims that he is not racist or sexist. He labels any oppositional commentary, no matter how bland, as an attack, often conflating the commenter with entire groups, such as “liberals,” “feminists,” or “SJWs.” Often he will double down on the original racist/misogynistic statement by posting more of the same, even while claiming not to be racist or sexist. His attacks are filled with horrible insults. He claims perfect entitlement to the usage of those terms because he is being “attacked,” or because the people who disagree with him “deserve” it."_

*From: The White Guy Problem
*
The white record of continuing racism, is a sign of weakness as a race and is a show of immoral character. There are whites who know how to end it and work to do so. They are ostracized by other whites, accused of teaching people to hate whites, of teaching whites to hate themselves,  of forcing whites to feel guilty about things they did not do even as they continue doing them and all manner of things. This claim that teaching whites not to be racist is anti white is pathetic and immoral. You can call what I say what you want. As I get older I don't concern myself with these simple minded, not thought out, childish opinions.

_“Aggrieved whiteness is a white identity politics aimed at maintaining white socio-political hegemony through challenging efforts to combat actual material racial inequality, while supporting heavily racialized investments in policing, prisons, and the military, and positing a narrative of antiwhite racial oppression loosely rooted in an assortment of racialized threats.”_

*Mike King*

*Aggrieved whiteness* is most definitively a trait shown mainly by conservative white men. They have problems reconciling how people are holding them accountable for the creation and maintenance of a system here in America and most of the world that has benefitted many of them by the exploitation of others. There was an op ed written in the July 3, 2017 edition of the Boston Globe entitled, “In Defense of the White Male,” By Roland Merullo.   In this article we see the most common use of the white avoidance we often experience when we talk about racism. Here the author suggests that white males have done no more or less evil than anyone else. He then points out specific examples of non whites who committed dastardly wrongs. He brings up names such as Idi Amin, Pol Pot, Baby Doc Duvalier and Hirohito.

The problems with his thinking on this is not the fact these were evil men. They most certainly were. However in any discussion of racism by whites, and specifically by white males, no one has contended that non whites are sinless. The second problem lies in his refusal to recognize the political conditions that allowed for these many of these men to gain power. For example, he mentions Idi Amin. Nobody sane is going to excuse what Amin did, but where the writer fails is in his recognition of how Amin eventually was able to come to power in Uganda.

When you look at Uganda, you see a nation that had been self governed for centuries until the British decided they had the divine right to rule in Africa.  In 1894 the British decided they would make Uganda a British protectorate. It was accomplished with the Buganda agreement signed by a man named Sir Apolo Kagwa which gave him and his chiefs most of the power in Uganda. The King of Uganda was an infant at the time of signing and had no say in this agreement. The mere existence of that King signifies a line of succession that shows us Uganda was a sovereign nation governed by a king. They had been so for at least 800 years before the Buganda Agreement.

So from 1894 until 1962, a span of 68 years, Britain colonized a nation that had existed for 800 years. Out of this colonization came division. In 1962 Uganda gained it’s independence and established a constitution. In 1962 the Ugandas Peoples Republic was voted into power and a man named Milton Obote becomes the President. One of Obotes buddies was named Idi Amin. In 1966 Obote did away with the 1962 constitution. Obote remained in power until 1971 when he was overthrown in a military coup by Amin. The rest is well known fact.

These major events were ignored by the author of this article so he could cry about the persecution of white men. Never mind that we don’t seem to have any record of non whites colonizing a nation of whites, he wants to tell us that white men have done no worse than Idi Amin and since Amin is not white why do white males get this anger? However had it not been for the colonization of Uganda instead of allowing Uganda to govern itself as it had been doing for the 800 years before the British decided they had the right to control that country, it is very possible there would have been no rule by Idi Amin.

It is this kind of amnesia that has allowed whites to come to this position of white fragility. Our media does story after story on the atrocities committed by those like Amin, but they do not delve into much depth as to how they were able to gain power.  Much sadder in this victim playing is that the author wants to mention what some nonwhites have done in other nations while the issue is a system of white supremacy created, enforced and now maintained primarily by white males in America. Merillos racial comfort is disturbed by the criticism of what white men have done. His article is written from defensiveness. Mr. Merillo provides a classic example of white fragility and how it manifests itself in our national discourse.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Don't you think that it is inevitable you might be held accountable for what you're doing?  I'd hate to be you on the evening news.


----------



## Mike Dwight (Feb 26, 2019)

"In this article we see the most common use of the white avoidance we often experience when we talk about racism". That's exactly what I was thinking. The Logic on desegregating schools of brown v board is pinned as "extreme social activism" in case court. Two separate things can't be equal, or the vis a vis, 1 + 1 does not equal 2. That way you can be in close contact with an avoidant person, to push an idea point independently. The sort of dialogue typically is morally sanctioned seek-and-bully. Why, people hunted me , told me to appear socially, for 10 years with no single statement of my willing cooperation, and we're going to solidify and hammer the rightful social justice factor in the acts of mass looting clubbing and Sa-I-Gu, where are the articles about Why 500 million dollars damages to a 2 million Korean American population exercises Dr. King's principles of a new American Brotherhood, or Whatever he was going for, I'm not sure.

I'm totally in favor of all cooperation between everybody, four-eyes and no and short and tall, but most people cling to this argument Jefferson davis proved wrong? They wrote 'create equal' a paragraph off from how Brits were going to steal our slaves? Its a White-document? We're losing serious history, I don't give a %%%%.

What's the reasonably sociable percentage of black people, 40%, or the "uncle toms"?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



If you look into most of the nations on this earth, people take the country by Right of Conquest.  That was recognized in International Law until just after (or around) WWII.  Sorry, dude.  It was taken "legally" at that time.

Today we are governed by a Constitution that was intended to protect the posterity of the founders perpetually.  You and I both know that the Blacks in America will not rest until the last vestiges of that people are relegated to the pages of history.


----------



## Mike Dwight (Feb 26, 2019)

Porter Rockwell is spouting some false conclusion. Who is making out this conquered rebellion, you're thinking of Jamaica, probably in one generation threw off the Brit plantation system. No this is America, and in America, we took a lowly 300,000 a 3% total of slave atlantic trade, misled and brought up that population systematically for what America wanted, and now you're really making some crazy Buffalo Soldier nonsense. Everybody Liked to call me the Founding Father's peoples ,I mean the spoiled southern whiteman, hilarious. ya we're dead alrighty.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You won't be questioned?  Why do you even come on a message board then?  If you post here you WILL be questioned!  It's the way the whole thing works! 

Bottom line is this...you have life experiences...so does everyone else!


----------



## IM2 (Feb 26, 2019)

_If they don’t give you a seat at the table, bring a folding chair.”_

*Shirley Chisolm*

I don’t know what gets into the minds of some white people. But when it goes there, they need to think real hard about ways to get rid of it. What I am talking about is how whites keep telling us that every time we talk about race that we are the ones who are not solving anything but are creating more division and that we need to address the issue in some other way. Then as usual the white person tries instructing us in how we should talk and communicate when we discuss this issue.

Well to whites like this I can only say 9 words*. I DON’T GIVE A DAMN IF WHITES GET MAD*!  I have found out that in life there comes a time when one must suck it up and face the truth. In America it is time to for this to happen on the matter of race. We listened to whites tell us how this can be done and we have listened for over 2 centuries. The white prescription to solve racism has not worked. In fact what whites did was suggest only ways they would be able to continue practicing racism in another way.

At this point I am going to deliver you a message from the black community in America. Our PhD’s, community leaders, pastors and those at the top have been trying to speak to you nicely about this since America started. This is from those of us who don’t have impressive credentials, but those of us who work minimum wage jobs, the 50 year old dishwasher, the 42 year old mother working the counter at McDonalds, the black construction worker, the custodian, the CNA, the kitchen worker, all the people that certain whites don’t pay attention to. At this point in American history the time has come for whites to listen.

For years, a segment of your population has listened to fruitcakes and nut jobs like Limbaugh, Hannity, O’Reilly, Levin, Elders, Peterson and others who have decided to tell you lies about blacks that you chose to believe. In the case of Elders, Sowell, Peterson and their ilk, sell out for a nice comfortable life. It’s the same story you have told yourselves for 400 years of how we were lazy and needed civilization, that somehow our culture is wrong and that we need to be taught how to live right from whites. That we should do things as whites have. If this is what you call white civility, I want none of it.

Most of our decendents came here as slaves. It doesn’t matter how many Africans sold their enemies. They sold them to whites. It doesn’t matter how many Africans sold their enemies to whites because whites made slavery legal here in America. It doesn’t matter that 10,000 years ago slavery began anywhere when you whites start crying about who the hell you did not own. It does not matter if blacks owned slaves in America, because blacks did not enact the laws to make slavery legal. Anthony Johnson was not the first slave owner in America because slavery had existed here on this land mass from the 1500’s and if you want to get specific about the American colony, a guy named Hugh Gywnn in Virginia owned the first slave 15 years before Johnson and he was white.

The Irish were NEVER slaves here and indentured servitude was a contractual agreement whereby for the payment of passage to America whites from Europe would agree to work for specified period of time for those who paid their passage. That is not slavery. Not all whites lived here in flowery beds of ease, but nothing compares to what we blacks endured, what the Native American endured, or what the Asians endured either.  Whites who were ethnically oppressed became white suddenly and joined in on the oppression of non whites. This is the reality whites don’t seem to realize we know. Certain whites have chosen to listen to a bunch of racist idiots and ignorant blacks with titles pimp them into racial victimization because they wanted to.  But you see, they lied to you.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> _“It’s a very particular performance I’m seeing more and more of, and it’s always the same: the Defensive White Guy makes a racist or misogynistic statement, is called out for it, then immediately begins claiming he’s the victim, either in the discussion, in American culture, or both. He claims that he is not racist or sexist. He labels any oppositional commentary, no matter how bland, as an attack, often conflating the commenter with entire groups, such as “liberals,” “feminists,” or “SJWs.” Often he will double down on the original racist/misogynistic statement by posting more of the same, even while claiming not to be racist or sexist. His attacks are filled with horrible insults. He claims perfect entitlement to the usage of those terms because he is being “attacked,” or because the people who disagree with him “deserve” it."_
> 
> *From: The White Guy Problem
> *
> ...


----------



## Mike Dwight (Feb 26, 2019)

im more interested in what is 'Korean-meeting'. I was in a Korean grocery, it was right in the middle of the store, the owner lady met her friends ,everybody's Korean, everybody was nice to me, they were serving in store tea or kimchi maybe, but then the one English speaking guy was like Get Out or, I was like I Buy something. So hey if you know white people before you enter the white-only store i'll let you shop like normal.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 26, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > This country was founded by white Christians for their benefit - to have their own unique culture and the blacks like IM2 will never allow that to happen. You must join him and the NEW WORLD ORDER / One World Government / One Race / One Religion utopia as envisioned by the globalists (which inevitably includes the subtle, but total genocide of whites) *OR* you must stand on the principles upon which this Republic rests.
> ...



You just read my post, but not the links, didn't you?  You want a bumper sticker sized answer for a complex issue.

The history of America stays in a state of flux.  Loyalties change; the people change their views.  In this instance, America changed because various political and religious ideologies changed. 

Roughly 99 out of every 100 Americans are clueless as to what I'm going to say to you.  Most, if any, will not understand this.  We've been programmed not to consider it.  But let us take a look:

"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain* unalienable Rights*, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness."  (an excerpt from the Declaration of Independence)

On the surface, it appears that what the colonists wrote in the Declaration of Independence and what the Constitution says is contradictory.  Really, it isn't.

Thomas Jefferson, who wrote the Declaration of Independence would have been the best man to ask as to what those words mean.  Obviously, he believed in *unalienable Rights*.  During Jefferson's life,  miscegenation was frowned upon where it was not outright outlawed.   Despite the fact that non-whites could not become citizens, people from every nation on the globe came here.  There was no effort to keep them out.  And, if you think about it, our entertainment, as a nation, is a reflection of what we tolerate. 

So, when I was growing up, it wasn't unusual to see a kid named Rusty who might have been 10 years old with his rifle in the series Rin Tin Tin.  A 10 year old with a gun?  Times changed, didn't they.  Then there was the The Cisco Kid, the first American series to be filmed in color.  It was about a couple of Mexican desperados who were more of the Robin Hood types.  America thought nothing of two Mexicans toting sidearms in the American west.

What I'm telling you is that Americans have lost the ability to put race into its proper context.  *ALL of us have unalienable Rights*.  Most Americans don't believe in them.  The left thinks you can have a popularity vote and eliminate them; the right has this idiotic notion that only "legal" (as they love to call it) citizens possess* unalienable Rights*.  FEW on either side even know what the Hell an *unalienable Right* is.  They are Rights you were born with that God (whomever you think God is) gave you at birth and no amount of legislation by man can take them away in a free society.

Far too many people confuse *unalienable Rights* with citizenship.  The reality is, the majority of Americans wanted to keep America white.  That can be read about in the United States Supreme Court decision Dred Scott v Sanford in 1857

Dred Scott v. Sandford, 60 U.S. 393, 15 L. Ed. 691, 19 How. 393, 1856 U.S. LEXIS 472 – CourtListener.com

Americans did not want to give citizenship to the Blacks.  The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified.  We've been fighting ever since.

*Unalienable Rights* and citizenship are two separate issues - and we can delve into it.  If you read my posts and READ THE LINKS, you will find the real answer.


----------



## Mike Dwight (Feb 26, 2019)

somebody needs to sing, 'there are many ways to say I love you', like not inseminating in the swimming pool... on the fred rogers show like my friend Francois Clemons. then he sings, 'swing low sweet chariot'. he's my black friend, point ,stare. The important thing is Presbyterian theology. we's all froms that one happy place.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 26, 2019)

Mike Dwight said:


> Porter Rockwell is spouting some false conclusion. Who is making out this conquered rebellion, you're thinking of Jamaica, probably in one generation threw off the Brit plantation system. No this is America, and in America, we took a lowly 300,000 a 3% total of slave atlantic trade, misled and brought up that population systematically for what America wanted, and now you're really making some crazy Buffalo Soldier nonsense. Everybody Liked to call me the Founding Father's peoples ,I mean the spoiled southern whiteman, hilarious. ya we're dead alrighty.



False conclusion?  Your ignorance of history means that you should take the time to heed this admonition from the Bible:

"_He that answereth a matter before he heareth it, it is folly and shame unto him_."  Proverbs 18: 13

My "conclusion" hasn't been made, but my argument started being made in post  # 82  IF you have the intestinal fortitude to read it and check the links.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



It's not bullshit. The media is constantly pandering to women, gays and so called "People of color" while white men get thrown under the bus. Just look at the recent coverage of the Oscars.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 27, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



It is bullshit. The media is owned by white men.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 27, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...



I won't be told by a bunch of whites that what I live through doesn't happen. Your life experiences include ZERO amount of time as a person of color and I will not be questioned by whites who want to deny things.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It's owned by Jews.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Feb 27, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Because my understanding of history doesn't indicate that black folks stumbled across America and decided to settle in and stay,* no the majority were brought here in chains.*



*"Africans started slavery - how it REALLY happened"* Published on Jul 14, 2008 by kaminari750


African American Lives 2 . Profiles . Tom Joyner | PBS

Slavery: What They Didn't Teach in My High School
_____
Introducing Child Abuse Awareness, PREVENTION & Education Advocate, California Surgeon General Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, FAAP, MPH, Founder and CEO of the 'Center for Youth Wellness'.


https://www.makers.com/profiles/591f25476c3f64632d4fb85c/

Peace.
____
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...


Did you READ Avery's Post?

Not familiar with philosophy much?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 27, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Which one of these white men are Jewish?


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 27, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Who are they?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 27, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


that isn't what I asked.....

I am sure if I posted a pic of a white guy standing next to a black guy and I asked you which one of them is white -- you wouldn't say "who are they?"

So again....which one of these men are Jewish -- it should be pretty obvious since Jews are not "white" according to you....even tho many of them are


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 27, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



White people can't run off to Israel to live when the western world gets flooded with 3rd world idiots.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 27, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Which one of these wealthy and influential perverts and rapists are jewish?


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Your life experiences include ZERO amount of time as a white person yet you continually come on this site and make judgements about white people!  Did you want to explain why that's fine for you to do but it's not OK for someone to point out the flaws in your views simply because they aren't a "person of color"?  To be quite blunt, IM2...you're an intellectual coward!  You can't argue your viewpoint and so you continually fall back on this variation of "the race card" to get by!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...




You will never get tired of playing tye race card will you loser?


.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


While you could care less about whites. But you want whites to care about what you say.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 27, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Jew is not a race. There are black jews.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 27, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



A false equivalence. The life experiences of blacks includes how to survive in a majority white country while living in a system based on white racial preference. In almost every endeavor blacks must have the ability to successfully operate and get along with whites in order to have a chance. Therefore we must understand white people in order to survive or succeed. The flawed views here come from whites. The only people playing a race card here are whites. You don't have to like what I say. And I don't give a damn whether you do or not.  

I've argued my positions with documented evidence and was told by pricks like you how documented evidence was in error. Very rarely do you whites here present documented fact. Not only is that intellectual cowardice but dishonesty.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Jews are an ethnic religious group.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 27, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I don't read internet blackface. And your quote does not apply to me.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 27, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Jew is a religion.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You can't determine a person's religion with a DNA test like you can Jewish ancestry. The majority of Jews in the US and Israel are non-religious but still strongly identify as Jewish. Jews have maintained their ethnic identity throughout centuries mainly due to distrust of gentiles and family pressure favoring intermarriage with fellow jews. In a way, it's very much a social club.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 27, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




Seems like those are 3 white guys who are not in jail for rape.....your point?

Here is another one....




Not in jail....






Not in jail....








Ooops, how did this pic get in here.....he isn't white, I don't think....maybe he is Jewish


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 27, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


How was Jesus able to run off to Israel?

Isn't Jesus white?  Oh wait!


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 27, 2019)

Singer and Polanski are also Jewish but I suppose that's just a cohencidence.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 27, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Singer and Polanski are also Jewish but I suppose that's just a cohencidence.


They are white men......you only know they are jewish because someone told you that they are Jewish....they are still white men....

Now hey, if you are anti-Semitic, that's your choice......you still have failed to show me how "white men" are so oppressed in this country when I keep showing you example after example of white privilege..


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 27, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Singer and Polanski are also Jewish but I suppose that's just a cohencidence.
> ...



The majority of media corporations, banking institutions and hollywood bigwigs are jewish. It's not antisemitism, it's a fact. It's also a fact that these people consider themselves separate from people of european descent. Being jewish is a big part of their identity. It's also a fact that jews harbor a resentment towards people of european descent in large part due to the Holocaust but also because we've tried to evict them from our countries hundreds of times dating back centuries.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 27, 2019)

Oh, and don't forget that Jews are also overrepresented in western academia. Universities are like a breeding ground for subversive communism and anti-white male discrimination.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 27, 2019)

The last thing jews want is for racial solidarity among whites in fact many influential jews are quoted on record stating that undermining western culture and values is their prime directive and that exacerbating racial and gender divisions is the best way to achieve that goal


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Perhaps if you read the context, I am sure you would find that it does.


Everyone on the forum can see that the evils of discrimination and your crusade against it define who you are.

Can you conceive of a person WITH OUT thinking of their skin color?

I wonder if you even have ever had a close friend that was not black. . .


The fact is, NO ONE is beyond GOOD AND EVIL.





Wayback Machine


----------



## IM2 (Feb 27, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Jews are not a race. Regardless of what your anti-semitic ass wants to claim.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 27, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



What I see here is a double standard made by a bunch of whiny whites about a person of color holding a mirror to their faces. You are crying about me posting in reference to color in a mother fucking section of a forum made for such discussions. When I post in the politics section, I make no references to race but I see the same people here in that section making reference to color all the fucking time. Now you claim to want a civil discussion but until you can use the same energy telling whites here what you are telling me, you can kiss my ass.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yeah, you don't have a talk radio show.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Not only are you a racist, IM2...you're a clueless anti Semite as well!  Oh, am I not allowed to state that obvious fact because I'm not black?  My bad... (eye roll)


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are always wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 27, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Sure, yeah, right.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 27, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...



I haven't been wrong yet little boy.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 27, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


----------



## keepitreal (Feb 27, 2019)

Affirmative may be justified
Take from one give to another
The goal is to be unified
Take my hand be my brother
The payment silenced the masses
Sanctified by oppression
Unity took a backseat
Sliding further into regression

One, oh one,
The only way is one
One, oh one,
The only way is one

I feel angry I feel helpless
Want to change the world yeah
I feel violent I feel alone
Don't try and change my mind no

Society blind by color
Why hold down one to raise another
Discrimination now on both sides
Seeds of hate blossom further
The world is heading for mutiny
When all we want is unity
We may rise and fall, but in the end
We'll meet our fate together


----------



## IM2 (Feb 27, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> Affirmative may be justified
> Take from one give to another
> The goal is to be unified
> Take my hand be my brother
> ...



You don't want unity.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The sad thing, IM2...is that if you take away your "The Bad White Man Made Me Do It!" argument...you don't have anything left!  So what does that say about you?  Other than you need scapegoats to explain your own lack of success?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 27, 2019)

We blacks have  gone from being owned to ownership. Why? Because we have worked our asses off. We went from being sold from the white house to be the one residing in the white house. We went from being slaves at Ivy League schools to teaching in them. How did that happen? Because we worked our asses off! There isn’t any victim mentality in the black community folks. Whites have imagined themselves being victimized as long as there has been a nation called America. Whites formed a terrorist group because they believed in some imaginary victimization based on a farce of newly freed slaves taking jobs from them. Every excuse on earth has been made for this fiction by the conservative section of white America. Yet whenever blacks have organized to stand up against a real legitimate problem, the same section decided to try discrediting us at every turn. We have seen black leaders in our opposition to white racism murdered time after time by whites. The elimination of an opposing view because you don’t like hearing it is fascism. For almost two and one half centuries as a formal nation, America has allowed white fascism to go basically unchecked.

The truth is whites have been handed almost everything they have got. You white folks don't like that being said about you, but you sure are glad to put that on others. After whites were given land as part of the Homestead Act, I am sure they worked very hard to farm that land. After whites were given low cost loans in the 50's by the government to buy homes, I am quite sure they worked hard to make the payments. While blacks could not get certain jobs because of their race, I'm sure whites who were hired because they were white worked hard to remain employed. I'm sure that the whites who got admitted into colleges that did not allow blacks worked hard to get those degrees. I'm sure that white person who got that business loan blacks were denied only because of race, worked hard to make sure that business was successful.

The issue is not how hard whites worked after they got the opportunity. It is the fact they got the opportunity while others couldn’t because of skin color. The level of arrogance about these matters by whites creates the violent reaction some nonwhites have towards them. I am not endorsing such things but when black kids, KIDS, meaning CHILDREN, are picking out whites to knock out, whites need to begin asking themselves why instead of them going to the usual whining, crying and blubbering about black racism. Blacks are tired of this garbage and in some cases it manifests itself in behaviors that are not societally acceptable. However, the denial and lying about the continuing racism by a section of the white community should also not be societally acceptable yet it is. Those who made it so should be held accountable for it.

There are just some realties much of white America needs to understand. One is that blacks are owed money for human rights violations from the time America was a British colony through today. Of course, this argument get the usual silly uneducated and misinformed drivel coming from some whites. But that really doesn’t change the fact that we are owed money and a huge sum of it. No, we do not have to go back to determine eligibility relative to who was descended from slaves and who was not, because as I stated, the reparations are for human rights violations that have occurred from the colonial period until today.

Dumb whites want to make this an argument about payment for slavery. But as brother Ta Nehisi Coates so eloquently expressed, the argument goes far past slavery. Some of the greatest minds in the black community have expressed ideas on this issue. There is not much I can say that adds to the already many times blacks have mentioned issues which whites have refused to listen to. Yet what they are refusing to listen to may very well be the right way to solve this problem and perhaps end the issue of racial economic inequality between blacks and whites.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 27, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Fuck that dumb ass standard white reply. You whites are here blaming us for everything and you don't dare say you need scapegoats to explain your own lack of success. If "The Bad White Man" did not exist the lives of us as black people would be significantly improved. My success has come enduring things that would have broken you. So what does that say about me? That I am far more mentally stronger than you ever will be and that the mental strength and ability to persevere I have is unlike anything you can even begin to imagine.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That reply pretty much proves my point!  You went right back to blaming "The Bad White Man" for the plight of black people!  If you really WERE mentally strong you wouldn't spend so much of your time here whining about how "The Man" is keeping you down!


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> We blacks have  gone from being owned to ownership. Why? Because we have worked our asses off. We went from being sold from the white house to be the one residing in the white house. We went from being slaves at Ivy League schools to teaching in them. How did that happen? Because we worked our asses off! There isn’t any victim mentality in the black community folks. Whites have imagined themselves being victimized as long as there has been a nation called America. Whites formed a terrorist group because they believed in some imaginary victimization based on a farce of newly freed slaves taking jobs from them. Every excuse on earth has been made for this fiction by the conservative section of white America. Yet whenever blacks have organized to stand up against a real legitimate problem, the same section decided to try discrediting us at every turn. We have seen black leaders in our opposition to white racism murdered time after time by whites. The elimination of an opposing view because you don’t like hearing it is fascism. For almost two and one half centuries as a formal nation, America has allowed white fascism to go basically unchecked.
> 
> The truth is whites have been handed almost everything they have got. You white folks don't like that being said about you, but you sure are glad to put that on others. After whites were given land as part of the Homestead Act, I am sure they worked very hard to farm that land. After whites were given low cost loans in the 50's by the government to buy homes, I am quite sure they worked hard to make the payments. While blacks could not get certain jobs because of their race, I'm sure whites who were hired because they were white worked hard to remain employed. I'm sure that the whites who got admitted into colleges that did not allow blacks worked hard to get those degrees. I'm sure that white person who got that business loan blacks were denied only because of race, worked hard to make sure that business was successful.
> 
> ...



Interesting take on American history, IM2!  It's amazing that you glossed over the incredible sacrifices that many whites in America made so that blacks could reach the levels that they now have attained.  Did you want to give thanks to my ancestor that lost an arm fighting for the Union in the Civil War?  Does my family receive part of the money that you say is "owed" to blacks?  Or is that a "freebie" because he was a white man so he's inherently evil in your eyes?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Feb 27, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


You don't think what they did was wrong?


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 27, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Who is "they"?  White people as a whole?  I think slavery in general is abhorrent.  I also understand human history to know that slavery isn't confined to "Bad White Men" alone but is something that was practiced by many different civilizations for thousands of years.  Do I think that whites that owned slaves did something wrong?  I feel the same as my ancestor that fought to abolish slavery in the Civil War!  My question for you is why should I have to sit here and listen to IM2 rant about how I "owe" him reparations for slavery when A) I'm not racist now nor have I ever been...and B) my family is one of many that sacrificed so that slavery WAS abolished!


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 28, 2019)

Correll said:


> So, you start off with ridicule and then strawman.
> 
> 
> That really does not need to be said.



I'm wondering can we sing this song too?


Then we are not equal if blacks can sing this in public and we can't.

'Nigga run, nigga run
Go back where you come from
Nigga run, nigga run
Go back where you come from


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 28, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


If IM2 posted a pic of him standing next to a white person, would that ease your concerns about any racial issues you feel he has?

You know, like if he just had a pic of some random white woman who worked for him to prove he loves whites and stuff...


Works for Trump....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 28, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We blacks have  gone from being owned to ownership. Why? Because we have worked our asses off. We went from being sold from the white house to be the one residing in the white house. We went from being slaves at Ivy League schools to teaching in them. How did that happen? Because we worked our asses off! There isn’t any victim mentality in the black community folks. Whites have imagined themselves being victimized as long as there has been a nation called America. Whites formed a terrorist group because they believed in some imaginary victimization based on a farce of newly freed slaves taking jobs from them. Every excuse on earth has been made for this fiction by the conservative section of white America. Yet whenever blacks have organized to stand up against a real legitimate problem, the same section decided to try discrediting us at every turn. We have seen black leaders in our opposition to white racism murdered time after time by whites. The elimination of an opposing view because you don’t like hearing it is fascism. For almost two and one half centuries as a formal nation, America has allowed white fascism to go basically unchecked.
> ...


That relative of yours who lost his arm fighting for the Union...

How do you think he would feel about your cohorts draping themselves in the flag he fought against......to end slavery....would he think it was an awesome way to piss off the libs and darkies?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 28, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > So, you start off with ridicule and then strawman.
> ...


You are dumb...


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 28, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So can I sing the song the same way a black man can sing it?  If not, I'm a second class citizen.  Not protected like they are.  I don't have the same free speech.

This is their reparations.  They get to say things we can't say.  Enjoy it.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 28, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yes, you can sing it...but you can't sing it in the same way a black man sings it because no one in your ancestry was ever told to "****** run, ****** run, go back to where you come from" -- but by all means...sing it.......


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 28, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Jews got reparations too -- did you look up any catchy Anti-Semitic tunes to sing yet? Doubt it...


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 28, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Happens to white people every day in the Southwest and the coasts.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 28, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I remember my father coming home from Ford Motor Company sad because some ignorant white woman said Greek Run Greek Run go back where you came from.

They really are ignorant aren't they?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 28, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No it doesn't...

But I am glad you think this is something that is funny....the people in this picture thought it was funny too, you would have fit right in....


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 28, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


You are lying.

Greeks have been part of the American fabric for a long time.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 28, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Did a group of greeks murder your father and took pics while the judicial system did nothing? No? then I suggest you shut the fuck up about who is ignorant


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 28, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Yes, yes it does.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 28, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I am lying?  Are you kidding?  You don't think in the 1980's racist white hillbilly women would hear a guy with a thick accent and ask him why don't he go back to his own country?

You don't think that really happened?  Then you are clueless.

Even their ignorant ass kids treated us differently because of our long last name that sounds a lot like Papadapolis.  

Yes Greeks have been a part of the American fabric for a long time.  Almost as long as blacks have.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 28, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I am going to try this again....

Has anyone been lynched, burned alive while a crowd of people stood and posed for pics, including members of the police being among those people...then afterwards, nothing happened? No?  then again, like I said....it doesn't happen...

IM2 made a very profound comment when he said the things he endured would break the average closeted white racist guy...because you folks struggle and struggle to find lame ass examples of how oppressed you are


----------



## yidnar (Feb 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...


there you go playing the victim again !


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 28, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


This greek guy was probably teased for his name -- luckily he avoided being lynched by angry white mobs.....especially when he was just able to change his long name to "Stamos"

Now majority of Americans don't even know he is greek anymore....neat trick huh....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





By the way, this trick doesn't work as well for the majority of black folks...but other than that, Greeks were just as oppressed as black people or something....


----------



## yidnar (Feb 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


sounds like you are searching for micro racism !


----------



## IM2 (Feb 28, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We blacks have  gone from being owned to ownership. Why? Because we have worked our asses off. We went from being sold from the white house to be the one residing in the white house. We went from being slaves at Ivy League schools to teaching in them. How did that happen? Because we worked our asses off! There isn’t any victim mentality in the black community folks. Whites have imagined themselves being victimized as long as there has been a nation called America. Whites formed a terrorist group because they believed in some imaginary victimization based on a farce of newly freed slaves taking jobs from them. Every excuse on earth has been made for this fiction by the conservative section of white America. Yet whenever blacks have organized to stand up against a real legitimate problem, the same section decided to try discrediting us at every turn. We have seen black leaders in our opposition to white racism murdered time after time by whites. The elimination of an opposing view because you don’t like hearing it is fascism. For almost two and one half centuries as a formal nation, America has allowed white fascism to go basically unchecked.
> ...



I've glossed over nothing. What exactly have whites sacrificed so that non whites could get some semblance of equal treatment under the law? Why am I to give thanks to your ancestor who lost an arm during the civil war when, number one, you white bastards want to tell us how we were never slaves and that your punk asses never owned slaves  and number two, that my ancestors kept losing lives during the 100 years of  Jim Crow  apartheid?

*Talk about glossing over history!*


----------



## IM2 (Feb 28, 2019)

All the whites using the excuse of we were not there don’t blame us for the past must be shunned in my view. White folks, you are here on the backs of your ancestors just like everyone else. You are the beneficiaries of what your ancestors did. Many of you have what you have because of the racism of your ancestors whereby they excluded all others from competition.  Do not tell me how your ancestors cannot be blamed then speak double talk blaming my ancestors for selling other blacks into slavery. Whites control every institution in this nation. Whites make the most money. Today white families have wealth accumulation that is 15 times that of blacks. Whites are not being victimized. Whites ARE being asked to allow everyone else to have the same chances whites have without all the added baggage of racism.

Blacks have never quit. We won’t quit. We can’t quit because the legacy of those who came before us shows that quitting is not an option. To this garbage of race hustling we say that when you hear someone white talking about race hustling, that’s what they are doing. When you hear someone white talking about the grievance industry understand conservative whites created a news channel that made millionaires out of nobodies who promoted the lie of white victimization called Fox News.

As it pertains to racism we aren’t playing. We are stating truth to what America really is. We did not see the Beaver Cleaver nation so many of you whites talk about. During the 50’s, we were protesting having to sit on the back of the bus and segregated schools. We didn’t have time to worry about Lumpy Rutherford.

Let me add this and maybe the whites who are the problem can understand better how things are today. When I was a kid playing flag football, the wishbone or the triple option offense was the style in college football. It was an unstoppable offense for a time. Yet the defensive coaches in America caught up to the triple option and began doing things that would eventually stop it from working as it used to.  Colleges using the triple option had to change, even Oklahoma had to start passing the football more. The same playbook did not work after people had become educated to how things ran.

Similarly, today there are no freedom rides going into towns to teach children how to read then finding whole communities of blacks who can’t read. Blacks are educated now and more than ever before are entering colleges or post-secondary training. Yet there are whites using the same old playbook thinking they can run the full back dive at us and gain 5 yards a pop. Those days are over. We know what you mean when you say certain things. Dogs don’t whistle and we want our country back means that we want white dominion. We know how the system works and how it should work according to the words written in the constitution. It is not working that way right  now specifically for people of color no matter how many loudmouth fat assholes you get behind radio mikes talking crazy.

Black folks (in fact, all people of color) want this to end. We feel that whites regardless of party whether it be Democrat, Republican, Green, or Libertarian, and ideology, liberal, conservative, or moderate, have not worked hard enough to end the racism in their own community. We want this to end, and we are not obliged to speak nicely to you about it. We do not have to say things to you in a manner that pleases you for you to listen. You will listen to those of us trying to talk to you, or there is an alternative that you will face from those tired of talking. Don’t get me wrong. I am not advocating violence, just stating the natural outcome of a continued arrogance that has lasted since the 1600’s here that we have tried talking to whites about stopping. At some point there will be people tired of talking when they know no one will listen. Whites talk about making America great again. Start off with making America great for the first time by ending the racism of whites.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> All the whites using the excuse of we were not there don’t blame us for the past must be shunned in my view. White folks, you are here on the backs of your ancestors just like everyone else. You are the beneficiaries of what your ancestors did. Many of you have what you have because of the racism of your ancestors whereby they excluded all others from competition.  Do not tell me how your ancestors cannot be blamed then speak double talk blaming my ancestors for selling other blacks into slavery. Whites control every institution in this nation. Whites make the most money. Today white families have wealth accumulation that is 15 times that of blacks. Whites are not being victimized. Whites ARE being asked to allow everyone else to have the same chances whites have without all the added baggage of racism.
> 
> Blacks have never quit. We won’t quit. We can’t quit because the legacy of those who came before us shows that quitting is not an option. To this garbage of race hustling we say that when you hear someone white talking about race hustling, that’s what they are doing. When you hear someone white talking about the grievance industry understand conservative whites created a news channel that made millionaires out of nobodies who promoted the lie of white victimization called Fox News.
> 
> ...



Nice rant. For a guy who repeatedly claims he doesn't care what white people think, you sure do spend an awfully lot of time talking about what we think. Luckily for you, I don't speak for all white people so don't profess to know what "we" mean when we say Make america great again. My version of that is very, very different from your run of the mill Republican. Just as you don't speak for all blacks or so-called "people of color" even though you seem to think otherwise. Nope, unfortunately for you, most of your kind seems more than content to live on the bottom rung of society so long as they get they welfare checks and malt liquor.


----------



## Mike Dwight (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice speech IM2! I have an Agenda todaaay. Everybody likes clear and technical. One thing I've decided, is that a man struck down in his 30's didn't have the whole playbook by the time he was interrupted, MLK Jr. I am a white person. I never used the "never here" or some tribe in Africa "also like slavery" arguments. You really go a MLK Jr. Loud Voice you got to Hear today Nonviolence. My question is like, OK, did he think that's his country now? Its not exactly Ghandi casting off the British. People keep saying this, name these slaves that existed in the 1600s! 1700 British made the laws concerning heathen enslavement is why it was a Confederate benchmark later on. There's an absolute zero mathematical error upset going on, that I'm totally going to remain confused about. If we wanted control by the Native Confederate people of their states, how do we tolerate an over 95% black electorate telling us we have to live in the Kenyan Empire, per se? He hasn't had a single word, police or concern, but for genocidal extermination of the people that are Native to America and the Confederate cause. Is anything more unstable than no historical connection to a country you're leading?
I don't see how the school-taught strain of logic isn't just an agenda by the Feds in Cold War politics. Prove it. So, the US Civil War involved 500,000 deaths on both sides. Ready for war? boom. And the able male population reduced to half on the Southern side, the grand total of 95% of black males were sitting by for news, and some popular media taught you that they had NO confederate sympathies! Why I oughtta Why I oughtta! Its totally impossible! Who is it that actually wants to slit a confederate throat with fervor, it was a new York fat-cat running a sweatshop making the jobs and money. Throw some hurried hotography some pushes a fake moon landing, I'm joking, and a bloodless aw man, blacks and a Dixie man, nooo, aw maan. What a disgrace, it cost them nothing.


----------



## Correll (Feb 28, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > So, you start off with ridicule and then strawman.
> ...




True. They have the supposed moral high ground to say shit was can't. AND, to have us destroyed if we do say it. 


Hell, many would argue that they have the right to commit violence on us, if we saying something "racist".


----------



## Correll (Feb 28, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





You just lost.  You should change your name to "Sealy's bitch".


----------



## Correll (Feb 28, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Is that picture less than a century old? And even so, I don't see anyone laughing.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 28, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So you get it.

Trump is defining himself by his opposition, and IM2 is doing the exact same thing.

How nice.  You understand.  IM2 and Trump, birds of a feather.  Both playing the hate game.

I reiterate.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 28, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I don't play the hate game. Calling out white racism is not hate. Calling it that to try shutting people up from opposing racism is.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 28, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > All the whites using the excuse of we were not there don’t blame us for the past must be shunned in my view. White folks, you are here on the backs of your ancestors just like everyone else. You are the beneficiaries of what your ancestors did. Many of you have what you have because of the racism of your ancestors whereby they excluded all others from competition.  Do not tell me how your ancestors cannot be blamed then speak double talk blaming my ancestors for selling other blacks into slavery. Whites control every institution in this nation. Whites make the most money. Today white families have wealth accumulation that is 15 times that of blacks. Whites are not being victimized. Whites ARE being asked to allow everyone else to have the same chances whites have without all the added baggage of racism.
> ...



And I will continue as long as forums exist like this where whites are mouthing off about blacks like you did in your last 2 lines.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 28, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Well I hope you know I was kidding earlier about being oppressed because I can’t say the N word.

But my brother and I went to an all black school. We were the last two whites to leave the neighborhood. It was in the 70s. My brother was in 5th grade going into 6th when we moved I was a year younger. 

The kids were mean and racist but worse so we’re the teachers and parents. But I give them a pass whites were not very nice to blacks back then.

And then I move out to the white neighborhood to find out white people are even worse! Lol


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 28, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I hate to agree but I do. I bet if you asked 100 blacks if they would convict a black man of assault for hitting a white who admittedly called him the n word, none of them would convict the black.

But there is nothing a black person can say to me that would justify me hitting them.

We allow old men and women to hit men who say disrespectful things. I guess add blacks to that list.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 28, 2019)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I bet 25% of them are mortified. 25% are used to it but don’t approve and the other 50% love it.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


White people get lynched all the time by black people and most of the time it is only considered a murder at most to maintain a semblance of stability in society without any regard for the victims’ families and friends. Have you even heard of Christopher Newsom and Channon Christian? How is kidnapping a random young white couple, raping them both, mutilating them both, forcing them to drink toxic chemicals to attempt to get rid of the evidence of the rape and then burning them to death until they are ashes not a lynching? Do you know what they ruled on that case? Did you know that several of the perps are free today? Their story is only the most well known of its kind and yet it easily compares to the worst lynchings in history. How can a story like that exist during the same year that Obama began his presidential campaign of “Hope and Change”?

What white kids endure today in majority non-white areas would kill IM2 and his entire family and yet they are browbeaten by society to think THEY are privileged. What the average white kid endures today just from social media, the 24/7 television “news”, the “education” system and the Democratic Party would cause even black people who live in the ghetto today to kill themselves.

I have given detailed examples of extremely strong systems of oppression against not just white people in America but in the entire world. The only difference between saying what I say and what IM2’s favorite people say is that you are not forced to listen to what I say in a taxpayer funded university lecture hall while a national political party dedicates its entire platform to insert what I say in your daily life. Most of IM2’s activist heroes actually have less experience analyzing racial topics than I do(I have been doing this everyday for 16 years)but because I am white and saying these things I can’t even speak too much in public about it without my career being destroyed and possibly facing physical violence from Antifa(not to mention what happens to uppity white people in Canada and Western Europe concerning the barbaric legal systems there).

If there weren’t a system of oppression against whites you wouldn’t be able to make a living being as ignorant as you are, and you certainly wouldn’t be able to call people who are literally scholars on this subject “closer racists” without being shamed and ostracized.


----------



## Correll (Mar 1, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




It is good that despite our massive partisan and ideological differences, that we can agree on likely perceptions of an objective reality. 


That is starting place.


----------



## Correll (Mar 1, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




In the faces we can see, I see one full smile, and two maybes. There are more people that look freaked out than look happy.


Even during the heyday of lynchings, back in the late 1800s, I dont' think they occurred at a rate anyone would get used to them.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 1, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


False....there are quite a few black folks who would convict....in fact, many would risk their lives for white folks, even those who hate them....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






perhaps you haven't known this, but black folks have been putting the needs of white folks above their own for hundreds of years...





And despite all of this, we are still told that we are not good enough to be afforded the same human emotions as everyone else....despite all of this, black folks are still expected to have this superhuman forgiveness gene that nobody else has....Which is how a white guy can go into a church and murder 9 people (not to rob them, but because they are BLACK) and the families of those victims still forgave the person who murdered them.

Meanwhile, you have some white folks in the south who still hate folks from the north over something from over 160 years ago


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


They didn’t forgive him, they SAID they forgive him to look like the Christians they were supposed to be in front of an already hysterical media.

Meanwhile the parents of Mollie Tibbets actually donate to immigrant causes BECAUSE an illegal immigrant killed their daughter. That is how abused white people are in this day and age.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 1, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I'm a very fair and balanced liberal.  A lot of my conservative friends say, "then you aren't a liberal" but I'm sure you know on some/a lot of things I am very liberal.

I'm about the most moderate lefty on these boards.  Just because when I argue I argue passionately for my position doesn't mean I don't see your side of the issues.  That's the problem with politics.  Each side is so dug in they won't even see the other sides point.  

But then a guy like Trump comes around and says a few things about bringing jobs back home and suddenly Republicans are no longer into sending jobs to China for the cheap goods.  Or hiring illegals to do jobs American's won't do.  Remember that was your sides position in the 2000's.  We told you they weren't here just doing jobs American's wouldn't do but you didn't care because it wasn't affecting enough of you.  Or you didn't realize it was because Fox and Rush were blaming liberals for your woes.  Meanwhile Republicans and corporations were hiring illegals.  

Like the other day this guy kept saying build the wall build the wall but he refused to admit we could go a long way solving this problem if we went after illegal employers like we used to.

This is what us liberals were saying in 2006.  Now this sounds a lot like Trump only he won't seem to point a finger at illegal employers.  Why?  Because he is one!  

Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"

The reality is that we don't have an "Illegal Immigration" problem in America. We have an "Illegal Employer" problem.

Yet it's almost never mentioned in the mainstream media, because to point it out could slightly reduce the profits and CEO salaries of many of America's largest multi-state and multinational corporations - who both own the media and contribute heavily to conservative politicians. Republicans would prefer that the "criminals" covered in the press are working people, and that corporate and CEO criminals not get discussed.

I believe this problem was done on purpose.  They brought in illegals to lower wages.  To flood the market with low wage workers.  Corporations love the cheap labor.

"Between 1999 and 2003, work-site enforcement operations were scaled back 95 percent by the Immigration and Naturalization Service, which subsequently was merged into the Homeland Security Department. The number of employers prosecuted for unlawfully employing immigrants dropped from 182 in 1999 to four in 2003, and fines collected declined from $3.6 million to $212,000, according to federal statistics.

"In 1999, the United States initiated fines against 417 companies. In 2004, it issued fine notices to three."

So why did George Bush stop doing his job?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That picture is hot.  Mammy!  How I love ya How I love ya.

Yes I remember a white guy was getting the crap kicked out of him and some nice black woman stepped in and pulled her gun.  I can also recall times when whites stopped other whites from beating blacks up.  I myself did it in college.  This black guy in the 1990's dared to come into our all white fraternity party.  My frat brother kicked him out and was pushing him out and screaming at him so I beat the shit out of my frat brother in front of everyone.

No doubt there are good people in this world. You and me for example.  But we aren't the problem.  If everyone was as kind as us this world would be a much better place.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 1, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Are you anti immigrant or anti illegal immigrant? Blurred lines.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 1, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I like how you said they did it to look like "Christians" -- because we all know "blacks" can't be real Christians unless they buckdance and appease white massa...

Because to you, even the fucking families of people who were murdered inside of a church can only just manage to "look like" Christians for offering forgiveness....


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



And they suggest that anyone who attended Rev Wrights church is not a real christian.

Little do they know black churches for over 300 years have been discussing how shitty white people are.  Were they lying?  

Black people need to stop following that white man made up god Jesus.  It's all bullshit.  Why us Greeks, you blacks and Mexicans fall for that fairytale is beyond me.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Taking money from people that have never been racist is hateful.


----------



## Correll (Mar 1, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...




Black Liberation Theology has marxism and racism as core dogma. 


Challenging their being "Christians" is valid.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



We don't follow the white mans version of God.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



If that was the case it would be. But it's not. Not only that racist laws and policies have benefited whites whether they were racist or not. And do you actually think before you hit the post reply button? Do you have the first fucking clue of how much money whites have taken from us up to this very moment?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 2, 2019)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Wow.  I can't imagine anything worse than that! LMAO!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Who's "we"? You and your Satanist buddies, weirdo?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2019)

All we have been asking for since 1776 is an equal chance. We want no more or no less opportunities as whites. We want to be part of building a truly great nation. America can be that nation if we look in the mirror at ourselves, notice the hard cold truths of our mistakes, and then make sure we don’t repeat them again. This is not going to be done when a group of people have decided that for us to ask for equal opportunity means they lose opportunity. It will not happen if people think our asking for equal rights means we want extra rights. It will not happen if every time a non white group who protest against the racism they face is ganged up on and bullied by a portion of the white community. It will not happen if whites continue to ignore their crime to multiply ours by 5 and then argue about per capita. Finally it will not stop if every time we want to talk about racism as we see it, we get told that we must say things in a certain way or whites won’t listen.

At the 2017 Pro Football Hall of Fame induction ceremony, Ladainian Tomlinson spoke for me and millions of others in this nation by asking that we in America begin working as a team. A team works together to reach goals. When a team member faces difficulty his or her mates back them. They don’t tell their mate oh well just move beyond it everyone has it tough. A team respects the experiences of every member of that team. NO teammates experience is greater than another’s and ALL experiences are listened to. That is what we must become in this nation. That is how America finally becomes great.

Therefore we won’t wear this ball and chain that tells blacks to believe a bunch of things about us as a race that are not true. We will not accept being submissive to gain favor from whites. Whites will work harder to stop the modern method of racism being practiced today by whites.  The excuses end today. You can change hearts and minds. If you can legislate racism into law and policy, you can legislate an end to it. At some point in time whites are just going to have to bow their necks and understand the dfficult position they put themselves in. Always trying to turn things around on others when they talk to you about what whites need to do is not going to get anything done except keep hostility alive.

We are tired of the game and we will keep bringing our chairs to the table whether whites like it or not. Get ready for the increasing attendance. The crowd will continue to grow until racism has died.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


You are in no position to judge anyone for any belief.


----------



## Correll (Mar 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Do you think the Rev Wright would agree with you on that?


----------



## Correll (Mar 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> All we have been asking for since 1776 is an equal chance. .....




If that was true, you would not be denying the anti-white discrimination we have so often discussed, and that you have embarrassed yourself so much pretending to be too stupid to understand, such as selectively not understanding proportions.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You aren’t a moderate anything.

Show your political compass results coward.


----------



## Correll (Mar 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






1. Don't dismiss the internal ideological debate over "Free Trade".  THat was not easy for US. But the evidence of the failures of that policy have been growing and growing for some time, despite the marco economic numbers such as GDP growth.


2. I agree that the Republicans have been a major part of the problem, especially with regard to cheap labor. 

3. I have heard some reports that suggest that Trump is doing a lot on that front that is not getting much attention.


4. But my position on that, is that we've spent decades arguing about the best way to address the problem. By design. To avoid actually doing anything. So now we have to do everything. No more talk. ACTION.


----------



## blastoff (Mar 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...


Yep, a funny for sure.  

And happy for your black butthurt, but pity your kind influence ignorant blacks to your racist ways.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 2, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


That is not what I said idiot.

I very much implied that the media had practically already said they were going to forgive him weeks before. That combined with the widespread notion that black people are morally superior to white people built that narrative.

Where the fuck were you all when a white church was shot up by an African immigrant? Where was the media and why weren’t they praising how “Christian” those white people were and how much of a devil that black guy was?

You aren’t fooling anyone. You ran away from my reply to that specifically addressed your ignorant belief about the possibility of modern day black on white lynchings because you had no rebuttal and Channon Christian and Christopher Newsom weren’t really human beings to you, and then you dare to ignore what I said about Mollie Tibbets and her parents(the actual buck dancing fools that you pretend to tolerate)while trying to play the victim because I don’t believe black people are fucking angels. 

Do you even have a clue what would be done to the white parents of a murder victim if they didn’t forgive and forget? What about if they became politically active against the party that allowed their child to be murdered? What if they became pro-white? You literally take it for granted that black people can react any way they want with no consequences and yet you have the fucking gall to claim you are being oppressed.

Everyone knows the only way you and the Democrats will consider white people Christians is if they bend over backwards and renounce everything that makes them Christian.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> All we have been asking for since 1776 is an equal chance. We want no more or no less opportunities as whites. We want to be part of building a truly great nation. America can be that nation if we look in the mirror at ourselves, notice the hard cold truths of our mistakes, and then make sure we don’t repeat them again. This is not going to be done when a group of people have decided that for us to ask for equal opportunity means they lose opportunity. It will not happen if people think our asking for equal rights means we want extra rights. It will not happen if every time a non white group who protest against the racism they face is ganged up on and bullied by a portion of the white community. It will not happen if whites continue to ignore their crime to multiply ours by 5 and then argue about per capita. Finally it will not stop if every time we want to talk about racism as we see it, we get told that we must say things in a certain way or whites won’t listen.
> 
> At the 2017 Pro Football Hall of Fame induction ceremony, Ladainian Tomlinson spoke for me and millions of others in this nation by asking that we in America begin working as a team. A team works together to reach goals. When a team member faces difficulty his or her mates back them. They don’t tell their mate oh well just move beyond it everyone has it tough. A team respects the experiences of every member of that team. NO teammates experience is greater than another’s and ALL experiences are listened to. That is what we must become in this nation. That is how America finally becomes great.
> 
> ...


Everything you say and just said here is backwards.

For decades you alone have decided what is and isn’t acceptable for us to say or do. YOU are the one who has the power to get us fired, to take our children away from us, to turn our people against us, to lynch us without allowing us to receive justice, and even to decide what is and isn’t harmful to us and our communities.

Once the buck dancing baby boomer fools are all dead and there is nothing restraining me and people like me from pushing back you will see me and my brothers and sisters in your faces DEMANDING justice, DEMANDING that you respect our humanity and our children’s humanity. Clean up your own fucking house or we will clean it for you.

Your black = angel/white = devil dichotomy no longer will be allowed to stand.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 2, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > All we have been asking for since 1776 is an equal chance. We want no more or no less opportunities as whites. We want to be part of building a truly great nation. America can be that nation if we look in the mirror at ourselves, notice the hard cold truths of our mistakes, and then make sure we don’t repeat them again. This is not going to be done when a group of people have decided that for us to ask for equal opportunity means they lose opportunity. It will not happen if people think our asking for equal rights means we want extra rights. It will not happen if every time a non white group who protest against the racism they face is ganged up on and bullied by a portion of the white community. It will not happen if whites continue to ignore their crime to multiply ours by 5 and then argue about per capita. Finally it will not stop if every time we want to talk about racism as we see it, we get told that we must say things in a certain way or whites won’t listen.
> ...



If your white "brothers" are so "oppressed" and the media has created a culture in society of white people being "villified", then who owns and operates the media? 

If they are so "opressed", why do white MALES who as a single demographic represent 31% of the population yet hold nearly 78% of upper management corporate positions in the workforce, and the largest percentage of positions of power in politics, the judicial and the law enforcement fields?

The "victimization" that you claim to exist does not align with the fact that collective political and corporate power. or LACK OF, determines who is actually oppressed or in a position of privilege.


----------



## miketx (Mar 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


58 years in three hours? Do you have one of those time dilation machine like on star trek? Race baiting pos. With any luck all of your hatred will cause you to have a fatal coronary. If not, run from the cops. All you do is cry. Cry cry cry cry cry cry.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Of course you do. That’s why real blacks become Muslims.

And we are all following a spin-off of Judaism. The Jews control everything


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



No we don't. I think I would know better than you about this. A universal creator is worshipped by all who choose to recognize his or hers existence.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


And honestly, jesus wasn’t white either. So if whites can follow a Jewish Arab why can’t blacks?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



We know Jesus was not white. That is why I can say we don't follow the white mans version of God.


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You dont document facts. you copy and paste articles that aren't proven true. You CHOOSE to believe everything is negative about whites, and you make excuses for anything negative done by blacks.


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Everything you post is whining. You constantly complain about whitey


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So, if you believe what the Bible says, we all came from Adam and Eve so we are all related. So then, whites DO belong in Africa.


----------



## Correll (Mar 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Were you being ironic?

Because stating that Blacks can't be Christian and "real blacks" is bat shit crazy.

With all due respect.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 3, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Well I believe whites invented Christianity. Either that or a Jew sold them the story first.

That’s how it started. A Jew created a new cult that is much much easier than becoming a Jew. Just believe dunk and donate.

Not only did blacks and whites swallow it so did Mexicans. They even name their kids after him.


----------



## miketx (Mar 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Jesus.

You know this how? No one has ever seen what he looked like, but If was black I'd say he looked like this with his robe pulled down showing his boxers.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Ezekiel 40:3 

When he brought me there, behold, there was a man whose appearance was like bronze, with a linen cord and a measuring reed in his hand. And he was standing in the gateway.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So let’s say you are right about everything. When you wake up tomorrow is the world really a bad place?

I hate the cops too. I get nervous when I see them too. But I can’t let that stop me.

I’ve had bad bosses wrongfully fire me. So what? Bullshit happens.

I guess what I’m saying is we are all born on our own. Wrong things happen. Bad people exist. We all hope bad people are punished and good people are left alone. I know blacks have never gotten a fair shake but you must know half of white america is with you. 25% don’t care either way and 25% will never like you. You got to deal with them. Find a way to make money. Don’t give up on fairness and equality.

But you got to vote. If you don’t then you people have no political power. Your ghettos don’t believe voting matters. If y’all voted I bet you could get the politicians to help convince corporations to locate to your city.

Could you imagine Chicago or Detroit getting amazon?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Please shut up. I know what blacks have and what stands in our way. Why should Amazon have to move into those cities when for that same 3 billion dollars those cities can invest in local black communities and the entrepreneurs in them?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Wait what? You don’t want the 15,000 jobs amazon would create?

If we gave the blacks in Detroit $3 billion dollars would that solve everything? I’d rather give Detroit that than build a wall.

But what do you invision Detroit would be like in ten years? A shit hole still or great place to live?

We gave blacks a shot kwami kilpatrick fucked it all up. I know white mayors have been corrupt too but he was down right gangsta. As bad as trump.


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> What I see here is a double standard made by a bunch of whiny whites about a person of color holding a mirror to their faces.


After reading #177, then this ^....

ROFLMFAO 

At this point...too bad, call someone who cares

Blacks can’t even manage the countries they dominate 

(CNN)  In Africa, less than one in three people 
have a proper drainage system, 
half of the population live in areas without paved roads, 
and only 63% have access to piped water. 
Yet, 93% of Africans have cell phone service.

Although it has abundant natural resources, Africa remains 
the world's poorest and most *under-equipped* continent

Poverty, illiteracy, malnutrition and inadequate water supply 
and sanitation, as well as poor health, affect a large proportion 
of the people who reside in the African continent

The average poor person in sub-Saharan Africa is estimated to live on only 70 cents per day, and was poorer in 2003 than in 1973,

The continent is believed to hold 90% of the world's cobalt, 
90% of its platinum, 50% of its gold, 98% of its chromium, 
70% of its tantalite, 64% of its manganese 
and one-third of its uranium.

The Democratic Republic of the Congo (DRC) has 70% 
of the world's coltan, a mineral used in the production of 
tantalum capacitors for electronic devices such as cell phones. 
The DRC also has more than 30% of the world's diamond reserves.

During US President Barack Obama's visit to Africa in July 2013, 
he announced a US $7 billion plan to further develop infrastructure 
and work more intensively with African heads of state. 

With 1.2 billion people as of 2016, it accounts for about 
16% of the world's human population.

Africa's population has rapidly increased over the last 40 years,

The total number of people in Africa increased from 
229 million in 1950 to 630 million in 1990. 
As of 2016, the population of Africa is estimated at 1.2 billion

Africa's rapid population growth is expected to overtake 
the only two nations currently larger than its population, 
at roughly the same time – India and China's 1.4 billion people 
each will swap ranking around the year 2022.

This increase in number of babies born in Africa compared to 
the rest of the world is expected to reach approximately 
37% in the year 2050, an increase of 21% since 1990 alone

ROFLMFAO...Obviously, an African trait

Buy what I want, beg for what I need
Live like a bum, look like a million 
Have kids I can’t feed or provide shelter for 
Have kids, then more kids,...
there aren’t enough emancipated children 
reduced to skin and bones, wailing, covered with flies

Ignorance, irresponsibility, selfishness, inferior 

So, stop being so ungrateful...
A Thank You would be nice 

If white people didn’t bring Africans to America,
you’d be talking on your phone and shitting in a bucket...

That’s if you’re one of the better class of Africans

You could be waiting for the next shipment of
rice and energy bars from the United States

You could be trying to sneak in....
And why we want/need walls...to keep you out

Whites don’t owe blacks shit!

Money? Please, f*ck you

We give and have given yous enough 

25% of assimilated Africans in the U.S.
take the opportunities whites have given them,
75% of Africans in the U.S. take the handouts instead

Figure in your distant family members, in Africa alone...

Africans owe white people money!

You are not an African American, you are an African, 
lucky enough to have been born in America 
because your distant relatives were 
taken from Africa and brought to America 

So, say Thank You
or shut the f*ck up and deal with it


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




You wont be questioned? yet you started this thread so what were you expecting? It seems to me its sort of your own doing, as leaving comments on a public message board is just begging for reaction.

Not everyone plays the race card but like every other form of divisivness it does exist. At the top end people are making and have made a lot of money off that through speeches books etc. then you have people like Smollet.
I'm sure he doesnt think twice about faking an incident because he is certain something similar happens every day, and no doubt by white guys putting a noose around a black mans neck... so who cares about one fake incident if it brings it all to the forefront right?  Well, thats the race card right there. its just doing something unnecessary and usually self justified.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > What I see here is a double standard made by a bunch of whiny whites about a person of color holding a mirror to their faces.
> ...


Im2 says they don’t need or want our help. And it seems that there are enough blacks with enough wealth that they have everything they need to show us what they can do. Pick a city, elect blacks to run the city. Have spike lee and Beyoncé and tiger woods start grocery stores and shopping malls. Thrive. Don’t ask for federal help but we know they will because so do white communities. Start producing things white Americans want to buy so you have something to trade.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...


*POWERFUL!!!!*


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...


It’s victim mentality. 

There’s owner and victim mentality. A victim says, “I was victimized and that’s why I’m a victim”. An owner says, “I was victimized and despite that I succeeded”

Blacks still have victim mentality.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



IM2 is saying our dollars have helped make whites rich so you need to drop the arrogance and the lies you tell yourself.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No we don't and never have had it. I think I can say that as an expert on being black as opposed to being white and talking stupid.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...



I think Smollette should be put in prison so that's the end of that discussion with me. But what you whites need to do is get cure for your psychosis and understand that you invented the race card and that you have played it every day since July 4, 1776.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > What I see here is a double standard made by a bunch of whiny whites about a person of color holding a mirror to their faces.
> ...



And you can kiss the moistest part of my ass, ignorant white trash. YOU are going to deal with THIS. You don't have a choice.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



No dumb ass, Kilpatrick did not fuck up Detroit. There are entire states run by whites that are shitholes. But you irresponsible bastards always want to blame people of color for your failures.

A democrat like you will make me vote for Trump because you're no different.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2019)

This is where the rubber hits the road folks. For years black leaders intellectuals, business people and activsts have tried in the kindest way possible to explain to whites what the problem is and where it starts. Whites have actively studied racism and the issues sourrounding it have also spoken in the hopes that if other whites won’t listen to blacks due to their racism, they will at least listen to them.  Insead the same idiots who get to talk the loudest among a certain part of society are whining about how anti racism means anti white.

In the movie _“The Shawshank Redemption,”_ Andy Dufrane went to the warden after listening to a full testimony by another prisoner who just got transferred into Shawshank who was a cell mate wth the man who committed the murders Andy was given life imprisonment for. Dufrane repeated that testimony to the Warden. Warden Norton knew that Dufrane was telling the truth. Instead of letting Dufrane get a new trial, the Warden started making excuses as to why he could not do it. The driving factor behind ths was the reality that Warden Norton was laundering money and wanted to keep making money doing so. After listening to the myriad excuses from Norton, Dufrane asked the question, “Are you always so obtuse?”

To me this is a perfect analogy to describe the relationship between many in the white community and us as black people.  History is documented. There really can be no denial of what has gone on. And yet there are whites who choose to believe that none of these things have any relationship to how and why things are as they are now. Like Norton, they have lived in a system that has afforded them great wealth and do not want it changed. There are whites be they liberal or conservative, who have refused to take a realistic look at the issue of race. It seems people want to solve race based problems without looking at race to solve it. I do not attest to being the smartest most intellectual man. But common sense says that if a system is built on denying specific races access to opportunity, racism is going to be at least part of the reason for the problems that exist due to the exclusion.

We’ve heard all the fake news calling itself thinking outside the box. Unmarried births.  Don’t take eduation seriously, rap musc, worship of thug culture, genetic inferiorty, low IQ, making up racism to get paid, the victim mentality, waiting for a handout, government dependence, special rights and more. All this is crap. So let’s step out of the real box, let’s really leave the plantation. I state now that the root cause of the problems blacks face today is due to white racism.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2019)

*8 Handouts Given To Whites*


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


Yea but don’t you also say blacks don’t need or want our help?

Yes your dollars have made white owned business’ rich. So have mine.

What are y’all gonna do about it?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> This is where the rubber hits the road folks. For years black leaders intellectuals, business people and activsts have tried in the kindest way possible to explain to whites what the problem is and where it starts. Whites have actively studied racism and the issues sourrounding it have also spoken in the hopes that if other whites won’t listen to blacks due to their racism, they will at least listen to them.  Insead the same idiots who get to talk the loudest among a certain part of society are whining about how anti racism means anti white.
> 
> In the movie _“The Shawshank Redemption,”_ Andy Dufrane went to the warden after listening to a full testimony by another prisoner who just got transferred into Shawshank who was a cell mate wth the man who committed the murders Andy was given life imprisonment for. Dufrane repeated that testimony to the Warden. Warden Norton knew that Dufrane was telling the truth. Instead of letting Dufrane get a new trial, the Warden started making excuses as to why he could not do it. The driving factor behind ths was the reality that Warden Norton was laundering money and wanted to keep making money doing so. After listening to the myriad excuses from Norton, Dufrane asked the question, “Are you always so obtuse?”
> 
> ...


Any person in America has access to opportunities. They may not have the skills or balls go go get them.

Things are definitely harder for people in ghettos than they are for whites in Mayberry. What do you want us to do about it? There are rich whites who do the hiring that don’t like blacks. These are mostly small and medium size corporations. What do you want us to force them to hire blacks? Big corporations have diversity programs. They are trying.

And not every small and medium size company is racist. It is what it is.

So besides that. Are blacks starting their own businesses and supporting other black businesses?

It seems to me like the first thing a black does when they get successful is leave the black community behind.

Leslee jones on snl sang, “people say I forgot where I came from. I tell them I liv3 here because I remember where I came from”


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I would feel like a complete ass going up to a black guy and telling him "You know what you blacks need to do?"  As if all you black people speak and think for each other.Why is it any different for white people?  It is no different.


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> And you can kiss the moistest part of my ass, ignorant white trash. YOU are going to deal with THIS. You don't have a choice.


EWWW, only in your dreams African

ROFLMFAO....

The only thing I have to deal with
are the Africans who can not deal with,
the privileges afforded to the white race

Here’s what’s even funnier...

It is those Africans, that have not accepted,
‘It is what it is’, and are not grateful for the scraps, 
where before, it was only crumbs....

That are held down and back, by their African ‘leaders’
more then they are, the system of white privilege in America 

That’s how ignorant Africans are...
You can take the African out of Africa,
but, you can’t take Africa out of the African

South Africa is a perfect example 
of what happens when white leaders 
are replaced with African leaders...
shit gets worse

Africans earnings saw the most gains under Clinton 
earnings were the highest in 2000, under Clinton....

During Obama’s presidency, all those gains were LOST,
and, by the end of 2016, were still lower than 2000

ROFLMFAO 

Africans insisted, it was the color of their skin,
that prevented them from owning a home

Africans blamed racism and racial discrimination,
because they couldn’t secure loans from banks
and banks were run/owned by, a racist, white ‘system’

Africans wanted what they felt entitled to 
blamed white racism for keeping it from them
lending programs were created for them to secure home loans...

And, poof, Africans suffered the biggest loss
from the recession, due to the housing bubble 
23% of Africans net worth was lost from foreclosure alone

Africans wanted to have what they could not afford,
and felt entitled to have what white people do

Africans will never eat at the table....
be grateful for the scraps we give you


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





sealybobo said:


> Yea but don’t you also say blacks don’t need or want our help?


If you please...Africans, not blacks


----------



## AveryJarhman (Mar 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> So besides that. Are blacks starting their own businesses and supporting other black businesses?
> 
> It seems to me like the first thing a black does when they get successful is leave the black community behind.
> 
> Leslee jones on snl sang, “people say I forgot where I came from. I tell them I liv3 here because I remember where I came from”



Hello. 
I am curious to learn if this free-thinking American with a fabulous hairstyle and excellent taste in background music, speaks truth when voicing his opinions about black or American citizens of African descent?

"Perturbed American Sharing Concerns RE: Dysfunctional ‘Black’ Americans Impeding ‘Black’ Achievement" ~RINGOTVRAW "I SPEAK THE TRUTH."


​
Peace.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No these black guys here say they, black americans, don't want whities help.  Ask IM2.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2019)

*Contract selling: $500 million "legally stolen" from Chicago's African-Americans  *


Chicago is not the only place this happened.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Wrong.  These black guys here say they, black americans helped make whites rich and that we deserve a better return on the money we invested in making whites rich.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



You mean, "this is the kind of idiocy I'm talkin'bout, Willis"


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



I don't speak jive, whachew talkin' 'bout?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


You deserved a better return than you got but those days are gone.

We all are currently being taken advantage of by the rich men you claim took advantage of you. Yes we all deserve a better return on our money. Literally! My grandmother and dad were getting 10% on their savings accounts. Today you’re lucky to get 2%.

Now you have to put it in the stock market. Ever see wolf of wallstreet? That’s a scam. All the hidden fees and crashes.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Well he is right. Back in my grandparents day the ceo made 30 times what the average worker made. Today the top CEOs make almost 300 times the average worker.

We are not getting our fair share.

Since Reagan the gap between rich and poor has grown and we can point to gop policies that did it


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


You know what poor and middle class whites are realizing? That if not for white privilege there’s no difference between you and us.

So consider our view. We are out here struggling too. We are too busy trying to become successful ourselves to worry about you people. You guys got to take care of yourselves. You don’t want our advice or to hear our opinion on what you need to do to clean up those ghettos? Then get it done without us


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Thanks, Obama


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> *Contract selling: $500 million "legally stolen" from Chicago's African-Americans  *
> 
> 
> Chicago is not the only place this happened.


Contract Buyers: Africans shell out $500 million 
on ‘rent to own’ property, they couldn’t afford,
and would cost them 3x more then the actual value 
but, signed a contract anyway

Africans handed away $500 million dollars 
to have what they couldn’t afford, 
and wasn’t worth what they would end up paying 

Contract selling = rent to own


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> *Contract selling: $500 million "legally stolen" from Chicago's African-Americans  *
> 
> 
> Chicago is not the only place this happened.





IM2 said:


> Chicago is not the only place this happened.


No duh...if it were, the housing crisis wouldn’t have happened


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Wrong. These black guys here say they, black americans helped make whites rich and that we deserve a better return on the money we invested in making whites rich.


No one made you buy a car, house, get credit cards,
own a cell phone, have cable, buy a television,
buy basketball tickets, go to the show,....


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2019)

*Reverse Racism, Explained*
Michael Harriot

*Hey bruh, I want you to know that this may be our last explainer. You’ve helped me understand a lot, but I don’t think I can do this anymore.*

Why not?

*Well, to be honest, I looked you up online and discovered that many people think you’re a huge racist.*

And by “many people” I assume you mean ...

*Yes, white people. I know you don’t believe that black people can be racist, but I don’t know if I should associate with you any longer. It may ruin my reputation.*

That’s OK. You should know that I _absolutely_ believe that black people can be racist. I don’t, however, use the terminology “reverse racism” or believe that using words that offend white people is an act of racism.

Most of the time, when white people lob accusations of racism, they’re deflecting from the original conversation.

*I don’t understand.*

Take, for example, the term “wypipo.” I often use the word to describe the subset of Caucasians who ... well ... the ones who would get mad about the term “wypipo.”

Whenever I refer to them that way, they never address the accompanying argument about the history of whites in America, voting for a man who uses Tang as a concealer, or even the fact that all wypipo chicken recipes call for “a pinch of salt.”

Instead of dismantling the original argument, they unilaterally declare the use of the word an act of reverse racism, never confronting the underlying truth.

*But is it an act of reverse racism?*

Again, there’s no such thing. The phrase “reverse racism” suggests it is a slur equivalent to offensive acts perpetrated by whites.

Also, they don’t acknowledge that it is a joke.

*So why do white people believe in reverse racism?*

Because unlike most minorities, they are not accustomed to being lumped in with a group of people they did not choose. The privilege of individuality means that they aren’t even subject to facts.

For instance, 2.2 million black people were arrested in 2016, according to the FBI’s Uniform Crime Report. Even if a different person committed each crime (which is impossible), based on U.S. population estimates, that would mean that 95 percent of black people didn’t commit a crime that year.

Even though the data proves that a black criminal is statistically rare, they will clutch their purses on elevators and counter any discussion about discrimination by asking about black-on-black crime.

But if I said, “White people voted for Trump,” they would accuse me of reverse racism despite the fact that 58 percent of white voters cast a ballot for him.

When I say white people support the police, it’s based on the research showing that 75 percent of white people believe that the police treat every ethnicity the same and use the right amount of force. Despite the evidence, most white people (also 75 percent) don’t believe that blacks are treated less fairly when applying for a bank loan or mortgage. A majority of whites (68 percent) don’t believe that their race gives them an advantage. Most white Americans feel that our country talks about race too much.

If the weatherman, based on his research, predicted a 75 percent chance of rain tomorrow, they wouldn’t think it was a problem if someone said, “It will rain tomorrow.” But if I said white people don’t want to talk about race and don’t believe in structural inequality, I’d be called a reverse racist.

They despise the phrase “white people” and any sweeping generalizations relating to them. The privilege of individuality affords them the right to be immune to facts. But even insinuating that white America ignores their privilege is deemed offensive—_even though the facts show it to be true._ 

*But what if they’re actually offended by something you said? If someone called you the n-word, wouldn’t you think it offensive?*

Yes. But it is only offensive because it is inextricably tethered to the list of egregious acts that the weaker-skinned population _actually commit _against black people. You can’t separate the word “******” from 500 years of slavery, 100 years of Jim Crow, thousands of lynchings and the violation of constitutional rights. All of that is embedded in the word. That’s why it conjures up so much animosity.

That is also why there is no equivalent to the n-word. Even the word “cracker” denotes power and—while it might remind them of the embarrassingly shameful history of white supremacy—it doesn’t carry the same dehumanizing connotation. That’s why there is no word that is “like the n-word.”

*But if they think something you say is racist, how can you tell them how to feel?*

I can’t. I don’t dismiss the notion that black people can do things that make white people feel bad. However, I do dismiss the notion that making white people feel bad is racist or an act of reverse racism.

There are black children who don’t believe their school is inferior, even though schools with a majority of black children are statistically underfunded. The education system is racist, whether the students in question feel it or not.

There are black people who accept the punishment for their crimes. When they are given prison sentences that are 20 percent longer than white criminals who commit the same crimes, they might not feel that their sentence is racist, but it is.

Black children don’t know that regardless of their upbringing, educational attainment or neighborhood, they will earn less than white kids who grew up in poorer families and worse neighborhoods with less education. Even if the black kids never know they are being paid less than their white counterparts, they are victims of racism.

White people may feel aggrieved at the words they read on the internet, but they are not experiencing racism. Racism has nothing to do with feelings. It is a measurable reality that white people are not subject to, regardless of their income or status.

*Aha! I caught you in a lie! I thought you said that you absolutely believed that black people could be racist.*

I do.

*If white people built a time machine, went back to 1619 and subjected themselves to slavery, built America into a superpower without compensation or reparation, attended inferior schools, faced double the unemployment of blacks and were killed, lynched and incarcerated disproportionately by black people, I would agree that black people were racist, even if I didn’t do anything to them personally.*

*But that’s a fictional situation that’s never going to happen. It’s so preposterous there isn’t even a term for it.*

Actually, there is:

*Reverse racism.*

https://www.theroot.com/reverse-racism-explained-1823964786


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> *Reverse Racism, Explained*
> Michael Harriot
> 
> *Hey bruh, I want you to know that this may be our last explainer. You’ve helped me understand a lot, but I don’t think I can do this anymore.*
> ...



Imagine being this deluded.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



You assume a racial symmetry that does not exist. Blacks did not impose a system on whites based on fake news that continues now with blacks consistently telling whites how to live. Whites are telling me here everyday what blacks need to do and in usual fashion you ignore that to argue based on a false equivalence.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is where the rubber hits the road folks. For years black leaders intellectuals, business people and activsts have tried in the kindest way possible to explain to whites what the problem is and where it starts. Whites have actively studied racism and the issues sourrounding it have also spoken in the hopes that if other whites won’t listen to blacks due to their racism, they will at least listen to them.  Insead the same idiots who get to talk the loudest among a certain part of society are whining about how anti racism means anti white.
> ...



Again your opinion is not supported by fact. We put our tax dollars in the same pot as whites but do not get the same return on our tax dollars. If we did much of the blight affecting black communities would  not exist. 

For the past 30-40 years citizens in the black community in Chicago have asked for the same thing. In Baltimore they found it more important to improve downtown and the harbor but not the black communities next to them. In Portland Oregon white developers are getting city help to build in black communities using money blacks put in the pot relative to taxes. You consistently think you have something to say that I need to hear because you are white and we all must pay homage to the great white delusion  of how they made it in America. You try pawning of that I was oppressed and the truth you weren't. Greeks are white.

This is 2019 and white racism is still strong. That means non whites DO NOT have the same access to opportunity no matter what you believe.  You can do something but whites like you don't have the balls. You know other white  people are out there practicing racism in employment but are too cowardly to use the legal means available to stop them. Then you want to sit on your white ass calling yourself instructing us then asking what are we going to do about the white racists you know in business who are breaking the law.


----------



## baileyn45 (Mar 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...


Not that this rambling mindless tripe is worth responding to, but someone has a food fetish. Dressing, gravy, sweet potato pie, fryer grease, marshmallow, pork belly, buffet, thin mints, crisco, coffee, blackened fish. 

OK, I'll respond.  I'll give you the address to the "free black stuff administration" when you give me my white privilege card. 
The rest of your rant is so pitiful that I will not share it with my black friends that I normally send this crap to to bust their balls. Your crap is too insulting, to my black friends. 

If your life revolves around some idiot on the radio(Rush), if your reality revolves around your own infatuation with the color of skin, if your existence revolves around the klan, all 14 of them, my friend you need help. Of the psychological kind. How is it that I know lots of black folks that are not only doing well, but as a white guy I share blood with? Yes one of those evil white people that actually has family married to and has children with. And somehow the white folks and the black folks in that union, and their families spend a lot of time together, get along and,oh my goodness, everyone's doing OK. How could this be in your world? How could it be that no one listens to Rush, Hannity even I barely know, heard the name, Jennifer Garner, what in the does she have to do with anything? Howie Long? Football player, right? Samuel L Jackson? Great actor, he has what to do with what?

I'm curious do you ever go back and read your own words? Is there a point? Any coherency? Gilligan's Island? Jabba the Hut? Nanook and yellow snow? Ray and the river rats? Dude, talk to a psychologist, take class on logic, get over your skin color or at least take a writing class. After all, Married With Children, Beyonce and Frank Sinatra. None of them fish with pink shoes.


----------



## Markle (Mar 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Please shut up. I know what blacks have and what stands in our way. Why should Amazon have to move into those cities when for that same 3 billion dollars those cities can invest in local black communities and the entrepreneurs in them?



Because.  Would you invest here?


----------



## Markle (Mar 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Well he is right. Back in my grandparents day the ceo made 30 times what the average worker made. Today the top CEOs make almost 300 times the average worker.
> 
> We are not getting our fair share.
> 
> Since Reagan the gap between rich and poor has grown and we can point to gop policies that did it



As you well know it is past President Bill Clinton who is responsible for the giant leap between the pay for CEOs and workers.  Why does it matter anyway?  If the owners want to pay a CEO a lot of money, is it not their business and NOT yours?


----------



## Markle (Mar 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> For the past 30-40 years citizens in the black community in Chicago have asked for the same thing. In Baltimore they found it more important to improve downtown and the harbor but not the black communities next to them. In Portland Oregon white developers are getting city help to build in black communities using money blacks put in the pot relative to taxes. You consistently think you have something to say that I need to hear because you are white and we all must pay homage to the great white delusion of how they made it in America. You try pawning of that I was oppressed and the truth you weren't. Greeks are white.



Why would anyone invest in black communities?  This appears to be a brand new CVS in a black area of Baltimore.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No you don’t pay the same taxes. That’s why detroit schools suck. The residents are not paying the same taxes middle class people in the suburbs pay.

I can do something? You said you didn’t want our help. 

And you can do something too. Start voting. If you don’t I can’t do shit for ya.

5 rich white guys fixed up downtown Detroit. It’s up to blacks to clean up their surrounding neighborhoods so other companies want to come too.

Do you honestly think Michigan doesn’t want to fix Detroit? Detroit’s white major is a good man. He has tore down many abandoned buildings. He’s doing everything he can. Companies have implemented diversity programs.

I’m not saying you have it as easy as we do. I’m saying there is much you can do yourselves and plenty of opportunity out there.

Also, the same problems you all are having, so are poor and middle class whites. You got it worse no doubt but make no mistake we have more in common now than we do differences. Remember Eddie Murphy dressed up as a white and he found out how great it was to be white? That was an exaggeration


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Dont know what to tell you other than you do your fair share of insulting, and plus you put the questions out there such as this OP. So you cant be too supprised that your going to get peoples opinions.... and maybe opinions that you dont like. I cant accuse a black guy of using the race card unless I see him doing it. You on the other hand have no problem using a wide brush to encompass a lot of people based on nothing more than skin color. You have no idea whether a white person was born in Alabama or came from Moldova just by looking of them but you cant get past the skin color ... just the same as white racists do to black people. If there is a racial equivalence around here that is it.


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Bronze would describe people more Hispanic, Arabic, but not black.


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> *8 Handouts Given To Whites*


This isn't 1935


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


Prove YOU helped make US rich. What a lame excuse and yes, whining.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 6, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


What can we do as whites? I would go out of my way to give a black an opportunity. But that doesn’t mean I don’t worry if it doesn’t work out they’ll sue for discrimination.


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You constantly tell whites what you think they are responsible for, how they think etc. Nobody is imposing a damn thing on you today, if so....care to elaborate?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 6, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Well every one of us who works for someone else is trying to make them rich. If you aren’t then you aren’t a valued employee.

Blacks need to start getting a good work reputation for something. Like, blacks always show up on time or they work the hardest. Blacks don’t have a “i’ll Give them this” as far as work goes what are blacks known for in the work place? Like Asians are good at math, indians are IT, Mexicans do good work for cheap. Whites manage teams well. What do blacks do?


----------



## miketx (Mar 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That's how they were at the prison, except for one.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Remember Dave Chappell’s real world with one white guy and all the other house members are black?

So im2 can say we are racist for seeing black people exactly the way Dave Chappell showed the stereotypes of angry black women and violent black men.

Or the one where the three black guys are the mummy werewolf and Frankenstein?


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 6, 2019)

IM2's rhetoric about white people is exactly how Hitler talked about the jews. No, scratch that. Hitler never expressed his intent as blatantly as IM2. What is really worrisome is that he doesn't have an original idea in his nappy head. Everything he says here is borrowed from democrat talking points and mainstream news.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 6, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2's rhetoric about white people is exactly how Hitler talked about the jews. No, scratch that. Hitler never expressed his intent as blatantly as IM2. What is really worrisome is that he doesn't have an original idea in his nappy head. Everything he says here is borrowed from democrat talking points and mainstream news.


He does speak the truth. We need to do a better job but they need to meet us half way. Im2 gets defensive when I point the finger at the black community. I’m not saying what he’s saying isn’t true I’m simply not putting all the blame on the white community.

Companies love finding good reliable dependable smart qualified blacks. Blacks need to stop thinking every white is racist. If you didn’t get the job someone better might have got the job. Maybe maybe not. Life isn’t fair keep looking. Maybe half the racism you perceive isn’t real.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2's rhetoric about white people is exactly how Hitler talked about the jews. No, scratch that. Hitler never expressed his intent as blatantly as IM2. What is really worrisome is that he doesn't have an original idea in his nappy head. Everything he says here is borrowed from democrat talking points and mainstream news.
> ...



His mantra goes something along the lines: white people throughout history have committed horrible acts and exploited other people like blood sucking vampires, therefore any resentment towards them is justified and that we should just sit down and shut up.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2019)

baileyn45 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...



It's plenty coherent, you just can't face the truth. In this section we have several thousand threads and posts by whites denigrating blacks. No one was bitching until you pussies started getting what you dish out.  Now you want to tell me all about those blacks and whites getting along, but you can't say the same things to the whites here when they post their bullshit. So until you can, you can shut the fuck up trying to lecture me.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2's rhetoric about white people is exactly how Hitler talked about the jews. No, scratch that. Hitler never expressed his intent as blatantly as IM2. What is really worrisome is that he doesn't have an original idea in his nappy head. Everything he says here is borrowed from democrat talking points and mainstream news.



Not even close.


----------



## Markle (Mar 6, 2019)

I fail to see why anyone responds to IM2.  He is simply a troll who loves throwing firebombs knowing full well that his posts are lies.

Without anyone rising to his childish bait, he goes away.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Not my mantra. Maybe it's yours but it's not even close to what I am saying.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Markle said:


> I fail to see why anyone responds to IM2.  He is simply a troll who loves throwing firebombs knowing full well that his posts are lies.
> 
> Without anyone rising to his childish bait, he goes away.



You are the troll.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Sealybobo blacks vote . And blacks have worked far harder than whites and have gotten less. We do pay taxes like whites do and if it amounts to less money then it's due to being paid less and our property valued less. And no, poor and middle class whites do not face the same things we do. There are poor ass whites posting racism and white supremacy in this thread.

Now you really need to understand that it's time for whites to listen. I want you to read what I am about to post, then understand that what is shown to you is why Detroit is going through what it is now. And when you take a hard look at who was responsible for these things maybe you will understand why I say white racism is the cause of the problem.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



All of the things you just named. You have recited a bunch of white racist bullshit and you actually think it's true.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2019)

*How Detroit Became America's Warzone *
*


*

*Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism *

This is black history month. *It is also the month that the Emergency Manager who took political power and control from the mostly African American residents of Detroit has presented his plan to bring the city out of the bankruptcy he steered it into.* This is black history in the making, and I hope the nation will pay attention to who wins and who loses from the Emergency Manager’s plan.

Black people are by far the largest racial or ethnic population in Detroit, which has the highest percentage of black residents of any American city with a population over 100,000. Eighty-three percent of the city’s 701,000 residents are black. *It continues to be an underreported story that a white state legislature and white governor took over the city and forced it to file for bankruptcy against the will of its elected representatives. It is also underreported that white governors and the white state legislature failed to provide Detroit with its fair share of state tax revenues – a significant contributor to the city’s current financial distress.*

Detroit’s bankruptcy plan calls for the near-elimination of the retiree health benefits that city workers earned over the years, as well as drastic cuts in the pensions that retired and current workers have earned and counted on. It is telling, I think, that for the first time since the Michigan constitution was adopted 50 years ago, the governor chose in this case to ignore the Michigan constitution’s guarantee that public employee pension benefits will be paid in full, given that Detroit’s public workforce is majority black and represented by unions that opposed the governor’s election.

It’s important to view what is happening to Detroit and its public employees through a racial lens. The fact that nearly 1.5 million whites left Detroit over the last half century as its African American population grew is the single biggest reason for its current distress. As the wealthier white population left Detroit, the overall population shrank and the city’s tax base shrank, too, leaving Detroit less able to support public schools, public safety, and its huge, geographically spread-out infrastructure. Corrupt mayors or antagonistic mayors are a sideshow compared to the gigantic outmigration of whites that began in the 1950’s and turned Detroit from a wealthy white city into a desperately poor black city.

*Whether as cause or effect, the other key factor was the outmigration of manufacturing jobs, a process that began in the late 1940’s as the auto industry disinvested in Detroit in favor of the surrounding suburbs. The Big 3 later stopped investing in Michigan, leaving devastated cities like Flint and Pontiac in favor of the West, the South, Canada, Mexico and, eventually, Asia. But when the auto industry began abandoning Detroit, it had nothing to do with unions. *The UAW organized every Big Three auto plant in the U.S. no matter where they were located, so people like Sen. Bob Corker, and columnists George Will, and Robert Samuelson display deep ignorance when they blame the UAW for Detroit’s woes. No American union gets to decide where Big Capital invests.

White Detroiters followed the auto industry out of the city because the good jobs moved there, because land was plentiful in the suburbs, housing and schools were newly built, and because they wanted to get away from their black neighbors and buy homes in the racially segregated suburbs. *When overcrowding and an immigration of blacks threatened the racial segregation of Detroit’s neighborhoods, whites picked up and left.*

*Government was deeply involved in the racial segregation of the Detroit metropolitan area, as it was in the nation. As early as the 1930’s, the Federal Housing Administration’s underwriting manual instructed mortgage lenders to respect racial covenants, and the Federal Home Loan Bank Board sponsored the development of residential security maps that made most minority neighborhoods off-limits for lending. After World War II, when the G.I. Bill gave subsidized mortgages to millions of veterans, the government’s mortgage lending restrictions effectively excluded blacks. The new homes in the white suburban communities around Detroit were built with G.I. bill money that was denied to most blacks.*

Government was involved at a more micro level as well. I grew up in all-white Grosse Pointe, one block from the Detroit city limit. *The “Pointe system,” which awarded points that individuals needed to qualify as buyers based on their race and religion, was enforced by realtors and civic associations, by violence and threats of violence, and by legal covenants against selling to a non-white. The Pointe system kept black people from purchasing homes in any of the five Grosse Pointe municipalities during most of the 20th century.* *Other suburban communities, including Dearborn, the home of the Ford Motor Co., were populated along racial lines and maintained their racial segregation through notorious whites-only policies, the use of racial covenants, mob violence ignored by the police, and even the participation of the police and fire departments in harassing anyone who tried to break the color line.*

There had been racial tension and confrontations in Detroit since the 1920’s, when the Ku Klux Klan had a powerful presence and “flying squads” of white thugs attacked African American families whenever they bought homes in solidly white neighborhoods. Kevin Boyle’s The Arc of Justice brilliantly describes this period and its violent, tragic racism.

*The first great race riot in Detroit occurred in June 1943, leading to the deaths of 34 people, injuries to more than 400 others, and a military occupation to restore order. An influx of black workers from the South into a city with a desperate housing shortage led to friction with white residents and tensions in the workplace. When blacks were allowed to work alongside whites in a Packard defense plant, 25,000 walked off the job in protest. And when blacks tried to move into newly built housing projects, white mobs burned crosses and formed picket lines to keep them out. The riot lasted three days and ended only after 1800 arrests and the arrival of federal troops with armored cars and automatic weapons*.[i]

The racism of the 1920’s and 1940’s never abated, and when blacks continued to move to Detroit in large numbers after the war, the white population refused to accept them. In 1940, the city’s black population was 150,000, but by 1960 it had more than tripled, to 480,000. Meanwhile, the white population fell by 290,000, and by another 344,000 in the following decade.

The race riots of 1967 came in the midst of this white outmigration and gave it further impetus. The 1967 riots were even more violent and destructive than the 1943 riot, with 43 people killed and massive amounts of looting and arson. Once again, federal troops had to be called in to restore order.

Since the ’67 riots, white flight from the city has been almost total. The 1970 census showed 838,877 white residents of Detroit. By 2010, only 75,758 remained.

So, why is Detroit bankrupt? Its median household income is about half that of the state of Michigan as a whole, and the median value of its housing is less than half. Its tax base has been decimated, nearly 40 percent of its residents live in households with income below the poverty level, and its unemployment rate is the highest of any of the top 50 cities in the U.S. This did not happen because unionized employees demanded too much; *this is what happens to a city with a minority population totally abandoned by its better-off, white population, a process that in Detroit was abetted by federal, state, and local housing policies, urban development and transportation policies, and a culture of racism.*

Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> *How Detroit Became America's Warzone *
> *
> View attachment 249071*
> 
> ...



Ok so blacks migrate into a white community, tensions arise. Whites leave, blacks turn community into a toilet. That's white people's fault, why?


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 6, 2019)

Markle said:


> I fail to see why anyone responds to IM2.  He is simply a troll who loves throwing firebombs knowing full well that his posts are lies.
> 
> Without anyone rising to his childish bait, he goes away.





Markle said:


> I fail to see why anyone responds to IM2.


Considering what you stated...

I fail to see a difference with,
addressing IM2, indirectly 
and responding to IM2, directly 

I fail to see why you do


Markle said:


> He is simply a troll who loves throwing firebombs knowing full well that his posts are lies.


That would explain the graphic


Markle said:


> Without anyone rising to his childish bait, he goes away


Come on now, didn’t you address IM2
and bait him, indirectly...to me you did


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *How Detroit Became America's Warzone *
> ...



Apparently you can't read so....


----------



## sparky (Mar 6, 2019)

blame shifting again IM2?

~S~


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Apparently you only bold text the parts that support your narrative.

*Corrupt mayors or antagonistic mayors are a sideshow compared to the gigantic outmigration of whites that began in the 1950’s and turned Detroit from a wealthy white city into a desperately poor black city.
*


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2019)

*ALL RISE CLASS IN SESSION!*

*



Richard Rothstein *
*Distinguished Fellow*
* 



*
* High-resolution * 
_*Biography*_
*Richard Rothstein is a Distinguished Fellow of the Economic Policy Institute and a Senior Fellow, emeritus, at the Thurgood Marshall Institute of the NAACP Legal Defense Fund and of the Haas Institute at the University of California (Berkeley). *

*Topic : From Ferguson to Baltimore: The Fruits of Government-Sponsored Segregation*

In Baltimore in 1910, a black Yale law school graduate purchased a home in a previously all-white neighborhood.

*Thus began a century of federal, state, and local policies to quarantine Baltimore’s black population in isolated slums—policies that continue to the present day, as **federal housing subsidy policies still disproportionately direct** low-income black families **to segregated neighborhoods** and away from middle class suburbs.*

When the Kerner Commission blamed “white society” and “white institutions,” it employed euphemisms to avoid naming the culprits everyone knew at the time. *It was not a vague white society that created ghettos but government—federal, state, and local—that employed explicitly **racial laws, policies, and regulations** to ensure that black Americans would live impoverished, and separately from whites. Baltimore’s ghetto was not created by private discrimination, income differences, personal preferences, or demographic trends, but by purposeful action of government in violation of the Fifth, Thirteenth, and Fourteenth Amendments.*

Ten years ago, during the subprime lending boom, banks and other financial institutions targeted African Americans for the marketing of subprime loans. The loans had exploding interest rates and prohibitive prepayment penalties, leading to a wave of foreclosures that forced black homeowners back into ghetto apartments and devastated the middle class neighborhoods to which these families had moved. The City of Baltimore sued Wells Fargo Bank, presenting evidence that the bank had established a special unit staffed exclusively by African American bank employees who were instructed to visit black churches to market subprime loans. The bank had no similar practice of marketing such loans through white institutions.

Baltimore, not at all uniquely, has experienced a century of public policy designed, consciously so, to segregate and impoverish its black population.

From Ferguson to Baltimore: The Fruits of Government-Sponsored Segregation





​


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



No the facts stated in the article says that corrupt mayors really had little to do with this. You post that because it supports *YOUR *narrative.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2019)

sparky said:


> blame shifting again IM2?
> 
> ~S~



I don't blame shift. You're just being shown truths you cannot take.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2019)

*How to argue like a white racist*
Mon Oct 5th 2009 by abagond





Here in one place is the* list of the most common arguments that white racists use* on this blog, listed roughly from the most common to the least:


*Anything but race* – Racism is over. There must be some Logical Explanation that has nothing to do with race.
*Blame-shifting* – Blacks like to use the race card, crying racism and blaming whitey, but blacks are to blame for their own mess. Racism is so 1968.
*ad hominem* – question a commenter’s intelligence, character, age or motives.
*Whites are individuals* – so you cannot make general statements about whites. Besides, that would be racist.
*“Blacks are racist too” *– but they do not like to admit it. Find a case where a black person did something just as bad as what they are pointing out.
*“You are the racist one” *– turn the tables.
*“I am offended”* – how dare they call you a racist! You do not see a person’s colour – they could be purple for all you care!
*Arab trader argument* – whites are not as evil as black people like to think. For example, it was not just white people who traded slaves: Arabs did it too! Few blacks know that, so make sure to point that out whenever you can.
*“But that happened to me too!”* – whatever blacks complain about, try to find a case where a white person – you, a friend, someone in the news –  experienced the same thing.
*Point out how “ghetto” and disagreeable black people are* – because they are and it needs pointing out. No wonder no one gets along with them!
*Talk down to them* – they are imagining things, they do not know what they are talking about. How dare blacks tell us what we are like. What do they know? Are they white?
*straw man* – argue against some stock position that is kind of like the post. That way you can copy your comments from another blog. Or from Ann Coulter.
*Blacks need to be colour-blind* – if they just stopped seeing race and talking about it so much then racism would go away!
*Start quoting rape statistics* – out of the blue, if necessary. Rates of imprisonment are good too.
*The white inventor argument* – whites invented everything so shut up already.
*Demand proof* – Make them prove it beyond a reasonable doubt with facts and figures. Find holes in whatever facts they present. Find counter-facts.
*Make it about the past *– and point out that your family never owned slaves. When are they going to stop living in the past?
*Go back to Africa* – if it is so bad here, then go back to Africa already!
*Bootstrap* – I made it on my own without help from anyone.  Blacks expect something for nothing!
*Some of my best friends are black* – so there is no way I am racist!
*Might makes right* – all through history.
Most of these arguments take neither the truth nor the experience of black people seriously – because what matters most is white people and their feelings, particularly about feeling good living in a racist society.

How to argue like a white racist


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> *How to argue like a white racist*
> Mon Oct 5th 2009 by abagond
> 
> 
> ...



That chip on your shoulder grows by the day. You use the tint of your skin like a crutch. Fortunately, not every black man/woman suffers from an inferiority complex.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> No the facts stated in the article says that corrupt mayors really had little to do with this. You post that because it supports *YOUR *narrative.



Im currently reading an interview with Rothstein where he discusses his book (which I have not read) and I've learned some interesting details. It's true, local mayors and personal prejudices seem to have had less influence over the situation than DC democrats and their progressive policies.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 7, 2019)

Wow, I mean wow! This is juicy stuff...I've never been one to go around telling black people to "get off the democrat plantation" but dude! YOU NEED TO GET OFF THE DEMOCRATIC PLANTATION.

All this stuff you're complaining about are thanks to far left progressives. FDR is the one who set the whole thing in motion with his new deal plan and Truman continued that legacy. Conservative Republicans were opposed to housing projects from the get go and not for racist reasons, but for the same reasons Republicans oppose massive federal handout programs today. 

One of the most interesting tidbits is how Republicans tried to poison Truman's housing project bill with an amendment that they knew would cause Democrats to vote against it. Wanna take a guess as to what that amendment was? Wait for it...

Integration.

Fucking lol. Evil, greedy republicans tried to kill a loving, generous Democrat public housing bill by adding an integration amendment! Unfortunately for black people, Democrat "civil rights advocates" in the senate managed to defeat the amendment thereby preserving racist Democrat segregationist policies well into the 60s.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So you admit you just posted bullshit back?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 7, 2019)

Markle said:


> I fail to see why anyone responds to IM2.  He is simply a troll who loves throwing firebombs knowing full well that his posts are lies.
> 
> Without anyone rising to his childish bait, he goes away.


If you think he is just trolling then you aren’t being fair. If you don’t see the truth in what he is saying then maybe you aren’t smart enough to have this discussion.

He’s not 100% right but he’s closer to right than we are.

Every time I give him shit I know half of what I’m saying is wrong. Or I know what his comeback will be because I spot the error of my thinking.

But I still think blacks need to make an effort to do better. So should whites.

We need to put more economic opportunities in detroit. Amazon are you listening?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Doesn’t matter if it’s true. It’s our perception and we do the hiring


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *How to argue like a white racist*
> ...



You bitch about being a debt slave based on fiction. If I was suffering from an inferiority complex I would sit on my ass accepting white racism without saying anything about it. 

How to argue like a white racist

Your post is a classic example.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




No, what I contend is very much a fact. Your constant bitching about being discriminated against is also a fact. There really is nothing that would satisfy those of your ilk for something that ended over 170 years ago. My ancestors had their food supply butchered and the land that they lived on and farmed taken from them and then put on reservations.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



It does matter if it's true and if that is your perception you are mentally incapable of distinguishing reality from racist bullshit. And if you are not hiring based on those false racist assumptions you are in violation of non discrimination laws. I have taken one corporation from Detroit to the court for racial discrimination, maybe we need to look at a few more.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



White racism did not end 170 years ago. It hasn't ended at all. I know you want to keep telling yourself this is only about slavery but it's not. Your people are sitting on billions given to you in reparations you get for shit that happened 170 years ago since now you want to be native American. And your debt slave crap is fiction. We'd be worse off if we did things your way.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see why anyone responds to IM2.  He is simply a troll who loves throwing firebombs knowing full well that his posts are lies.
> ...



You don't need Amazon sealybobo.. Seriously. You need to take the money you would pay Amazon, use the TIFFS and abatements as incentives in addition to that, then invest in local black entrepreneurs. Also provide money to black organizations to develop a large scale community improvement project that will be done by  blacks to rebuild the community. It would be the same money you'd pay Amazon for the repairs and building they would require.  You will create more jobs doing this than by giving Amazon a handout and it will be Detroit money recycling in Detroit, not some Detroit money going out of town and some staying.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You do.  There is plenty of it that goes on and can't be proven.  It's like Trump.  Prove he's a racist.  So what everyone who knows him says he's a racist prove it.  LOL.

I'm with you IM2.  I love to say shit that makes your head explode.  Hey, you want to hear what white people are thinking right?  I won't hold back.  LOL


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Saw this and thought of you


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You have proof that blacks work harder than whites? I don't condone white racists, just because they exist doesn't make us all responsible for them.


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 7, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Wow, I mean wow! This is juicy stuff...I've never been one to go around telling black people to "get off the democrat plantation" but dude! YOU NEED TO GET OFF THE DEMOCRATIC PLANTATION.
> 
> All this stuff you're complaining about are thanks to far left progressives. FDR is the one who set the whole thing in motion with his new deal plan and Truman continued that legacy. Conservative Republicans were opposed to housing projects from the get go and not for racist reasons, but for the same reasons Republicans oppose massive federal handout programs today.
> 
> ...


Every nasty thing IM2 says about whites are probably true if you are addressing the truly racist whites. IM2 puts pretty much all whites in the same boat. According to him, we are all racist. He is constantly bringing up the past, what whites have done for hundreds of years, as if nothing has changed or as if we are all responsible for the past.


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


REALLY? where are those billions we supposedly are sitting on? LOL you are really pathetic.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I've heard plenty of what whites have to say and undoubtedly will hear more. But the thing many of you whites here won't say is that everything you have is because you depended on government to give it to you. And no matter how many smart ass comments you think you are making, the documented evidence shows that is what happened. So what I hear coming from whites is willful stupidity. 

What kind of additional proof do you need to see that Trump is racist? Him wearing a klan outfit while attending a KKK rally? Racism isn't done that way anymore sealy and you know that. So as long as whites like you watch racism go on and do nothing because it doesn't affect you directly it will continue.

But it comes at a literal cost white boy and that cost in lost taxable income alone is more than 1/2 trillion dollars annually. So keep talking stupid and asking us to prove the obvious. Keep on doing nothing because you think racism doesn't affect you. Keep thinking whites can continue business as usual.

And you will find out that one day business will either be closed or under new management.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 7, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I mean wow! This is juicy stuff...I've never been one to go around telling black people to "get off the democrat plantation" but dude! YOU NEED TO GET OFF THE DEMOCRATIC PLANTATION.
> ...


And he thinks we see racism happening and don’t speak up.

I can’t challenge a hiring manager if they interview a black and give the job to a white. I don’t know all the facts.

But I will admit statistically we see blacks are way too under represented in the American workforce. For such a diverse America and corporate America is so white. It’s not right. 

But corporations can’t find qualified blacks. That’s why I’m telling blacks they need to stress education not swag. Im2 knows what we mean.

Oh and for the record, this goes for women too. Not enough women in corporate America. Women need to get their shit together too. They make 75 cents on the dollar to us because they suck. Lol


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I’m going to vote democratic. And I’m going to vote every two years. That’s the most important thing I can do.

Until then I can only try and educate the ignorant but you know how that goes.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 7, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I mean wow! This is juicy stuff...I've never been one to go around telling black people to "get off the democrat plantation" but dude! YOU NEED TO GET OFF THE DEMOCRATIC PLANTATION.
> ...



The word "racism" has lost all meaning due to frivolous overuse by the left. If you're white, you're racist.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That’s exactly what white trump voters are trying to avoid. You want to be under new management? So do I. Let’s vote for a new president.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 7, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I bet if you were at a Walmart and some black woman was screaming you’re a racist you would feel the power of the word


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Point taken. No, I wouldn't fancy being in that situation, most of the shoppers at my local Walmart are black and grumpy as hell.


----------



## baileyn45 (Mar 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I could


IM2 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You mat wish to reevaluate the concept of coherent. 

In this forum it's most common to hear whites jumping on your bull puckey. There are idiot racist whites on this forum, none quite rise to the idiocy you spew. The white racists tend to jump on violence differences. I do not attribute those discrepancies to skin color, although they do exist. You, however, set new heights for rambling idiocy.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> We blacks have  gone from being owned to ownership. Why? Because we have worked our asses off. We went from being sold from the white house to be the one residing in the white house. We went from being slaves at Ivy League schools to teaching in them. How did that happen? Because we worked our asses off! There isn’t any victim mentality in the black community folks. Whites have imagined themselves being victimized as long as there has been a nation called America. Whites formed a terrorist group because they believed in some imaginary victimization based on a farce of newly freed slaves taking jobs from them. Every excuse on earth has been made for this fiction by the conservative section of white America. Yet whenever blacks have organized to stand up against a real legitimate problem, the same section decided to try discrediting us at every turn. We have seen black leaders in our opposition to white racism murdered time after time by whites. The elimination of an opposing view because you don’t like hearing it is fascism. For almost two and one half centuries as a formal nation, America has allowed white fascism to go basically unchecked.
> 
> The truth is whites have been handed almost everything they have got. You white folks don't like that being said about you, but you sure are glad to put that on others. After whites were given land as part of the Homestead Act, I am sure they worked very hard to farm that land. After whites were given low cost loans in the 50's by the government to buy homes, I am quite sure they worked hard to make the payments. While blacks could not get certain jobs because of their race, I'm sure whites who were hired because they were white worked hard to remain employed. I'm sure that the whites who got admitted into colleges that did not allow blacks worked hard to get those degrees. I'm sure that white person who got that business loan blacks were denied only because of race, worked hard to make sure that business was successful.
> 
> ...



Yes there were a lot of black people who have excelled in education, business, music, military, sports and families, but after voting for democrats overwhelmingly* since the mid 1960's*, their family falls apart, lack of excellence in education, business as well have become the common trait, since they have been placed on the liberal "plantation" in order to exploit your too easily given vote, fall for every sniff of racism in every crack of the ground and walls., trained to hate people of other colors, promote trash music (Jazz was far better but now confined to a tiny area of the nation) create many families with missing fathers, and so on. It sometimes seems that too many black people WANT to find a reason to be unhappy......

Slavery ended 150 years ago.
Citizenship started 150 years ago.
Discrimination in all forms were declared illegal since 1963.
Full voting rights since 1964.
Affirmative action since the 1960's.

It is time to start following in the footsteps a Republican named Martin Luther King who wisely stated:

"I look to a day when people will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character."

That can only happen if people drop their racial hate and embrace one another as brothers.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 7, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It was the White REPUBLICANS who sponsored and passed a Constitutional Amendment to end slavery, with full opposition by the democrats. It was REPUBLICAN party who got a few blacks elected into state and national offices. Until the 1920's ZERO blacks were in office as a Democrat.

It was the same White REPUBLICANS who passed Constitutional Amendments granting citizenship and Voting rights for Black people, again over strong Democrat opposition.

All this happened 150 years ago!

Reparations is absurd, none of my Family past ancestors ever owned slaves, even though have been in America since the late 1600's. Slavery ended 150 years ago, most people alive today have no Family ancestors who owned slaves in America. This is a divisive issue that needs to be dropped since it will never happen!

Quoting your words:

"The truth is whites have been handed almost everything they have got. You white folks don't like that being said about you, but you sure are glad to put that on others. After whites were given land as part of the Homestead Act, I am sure they worked very hard to farm that land. After whites were given low cost loans in the 50's by the government to buy homes, I am quite sure they worked hard to make the payments. While blacks could not get certain jobs because of their race, I'm sure whites who were hired because they were white worked hard to remain employed. I'm sure that the whites who got admitted into colleges that did not allow blacks worked hard to get those degrees. I'm sure that white person who got that business loan blacks were denied only because of race, worked hard to make sure that business was successful."

Yes that was largely true when such discrimination was actually codified in law and ideolgy, mainly by the Democrat party, but since 1963 ALL forms of economic discrimination is now a Felony:

"The right of employees to be free from discrimination in their compensation is protected under several federal laws, including the following enforced by the U.S. Equal Employment Opportunity Commission: the Equal Pay Act of 1963, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, the Age Discrimination in Employment Act of 1967, and Title I of the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990.

The law against compensation discrimination includes all payments made to or on behalf employees as remuneration for employment. All forms of compensation are covered, including salary, overtime pay, bonuses, stock options, profit sharing and bonus plans, life insurance, vacation and holiday pay, cleaning or gasoline allowances, hotel accommodations, reimbursement for travel expenses, and benefits."

Then the Civil Rights Act of 1964 came along to sweep away the rest of the oppressive crap:

"The *Civil Rights Act of 1964* (Pub.L. 88–352, 78 Stat. 241, enacted July 2, 1964) is a landmark civil rights and U.S. labor law in the United States[5] that outlaws discrimination based on race, color, religion, sex, or national origin.[6] It prohibits unequal application of voter registration requirements, and racial segregation in schools, employment, and public accommodations."

The question is why are blacks who today claim they are being oppressed in various ways not suing the crap out the offenders, why doesn't the NAACP do some lawsuits, or the Black Lives Matter group not suing against Opression?

Maybe because there is very little organized oppression really going on these days...................


​


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 7, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



He also glossed over the few facts that greatly damages his dishonest, misleading narrative:

Detroit Mayors have always been Democrats since 1962.
BLACK Detroit Mayors from 1974 to 2014, when most of the current problem developments occurred.

WIKIPEDIA


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 7, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yeah not to mention the fact that the segregated public housing project was the brainchild of FDR and a case study in left wing social engineering.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 8, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We blacks have  gone from being owned to ownership. Why? Because we have worked our asses off. We went from being sold from the white house to be the one residing in the white house. We went from being slaves at Ivy League schools to teaching in them. How did that happen? Because we worked our asses off! There isn’t any victim mentality in the black community folks. Whites have imagined themselves being victimized as long as there has been a nation called America. Whites formed a terrorist group because they believed in some imaginary victimization based on a farce of newly freed slaves taking jobs from them. Every excuse on earth has been made for this fiction by the conservative section of white America. Yet whenever blacks have organized to stand up against a real legitimate problem, the same section decided to try discrediting us at every turn. We have seen black leaders in our opposition to white racism murdered time after time by whites. The elimination of an opposing view because you don’t like hearing it is fascism. For almost two and one half centuries as a formal nation, America has allowed white fascism to go basically unchecked.
> ...



When you state that "citizenship started" 150 years ago, are you aware of the fact that almost immediately after slavery ended, that Jim Crow segregation and "Black Codes" took effect and remained in effect until being thoroughly abolished in 1965?

In spite of the fact that Jim Crow in legal terms meant "separate but equal", true equality never was recognized.

MLK "Had a Dream", but his "dream" did not address rebuilding the economic structure created by black owned businesses that existed in predominantly black communities after segregation was abolished.  

Monetary resources being recirculated in black communities became nearly non existent as misinformed and misguided, but "free on paper", black citizens defected to spend their money in white owned establishments that begrudgingly "served" them.....because the "law" told them that they had to.

As opposed to placing value on what white society judged as "content of character" in the black population, MLK would have left a much  greater legacy had he been more of an advocate for self created economic empowerment and self reliance in black Americans.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Mar 8, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



​Peace.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You are not capable of educating anyone.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


All that proves is that society cares more about black children than white children.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We blacks have  gone from being owned to ownership. Why? Because we have worked our asses off. We went from being sold from the white house to be the one residing in the white house. We went from being slaves at Ivy League schools to teaching in them. How did that happen? Because we worked our asses off! There isn’t any victim mentality in the black community folks. Whites have imagined themselves being victimized as long as there has been a nation called America. Whites formed a terrorist group because they believed in some imaginary victimization based on a farce of newly freed slaves taking jobs from them. Every excuse on earth has been made for this fiction by the conservative section of white America. Yet whenever blacks have organized to stand up against a real legitimate problem, the same section decided to try discrediting us at every turn. We have seen black leaders in our opposition to white racism murdered time after time by whites. The elimination of an opposing view because you don’t like hearing it is fascism. For almost two and one half centuries as a formal nation, America has allowed white fascism to go basically unchecked.
> ...



King wasn't republican. And he said this too:

_ “First, I must confess that over the past few years I have been gravely disappointed with the white moderate. I have almost reached the regrettable conclusion that the Negro's great stumbling block in his stride toward freedom is not the White Citizen's Counciler or the Ku Klux Klanner, but the white moderate, who is more devoted to "order" than to justice; who prefers a negative peace which is the absence of tension to a positive peace which is the presence of justice; who constantly says: "I agree with you in the goal you seek, but I cannot agree with your methods of direct action"; who paternalistically believes he can set the timetable for another man's freedom; who lives by a mythical concept of time and who constantly advises the Negro to wait for a "more convenient season." Shallow understanding from people of good will is more frustrating than absolute misunderstanding from people of ill will. Lukewarm acceptance is much more bewildering than outright rejection."_

And he said this too:

_“Whites, it must frankly be said, are not putting in a similar mass effort to reeducate themselves out of their racial ignorance. It is an aspect of their sense of superiority that the white people of America believe they have so little to learn. The reality of substantial investment to assist Negroes into the twentieth century, adjusting to Negro neighbors and genuine school integration, is still a nightmare for all too many white Americans…These are the deepest causes for contemporary abrasions between the races. Loose and easy language about equality, resonant resolutions about brotherhood fall pleasantly on the ear, but for the Negro there is a credibility gap he cannot overlook. He remembers that with each modest advance (the Negro makes) -- the white population promptly raises the argument that the Negro has come far enough. Each step forward accents an ever-present tendency to backlash.”_

And he said this too:

_"But not only did they give them land, "they built land grant colleges with government money to teach them how to farm. Not only that, they provided county agents to further their expertise in farming. Not only that, they provided low interest rates in order that they could mechanize their farms."_

_"Not only that, today many of these people are receiving millions of dollars in federal subsidies not to _

_farm, and they are the very people telling the black man that he ought to lift himself by his own bootstraps. And this is what we are faced with, and this is the reality."_

So you have shown me the content of your character. And until whites stop lying about the fact that they still practice racism and that words written on a piece of paper don't mean shit when what is written is neither followed or enforced, there will be no brotherhood.   

The thing is when there is an election there is generally a republican and a democratic candidate. If we are voting for democrats it's because what republicans propose is worse.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



He can educate you, but why should he waste his time with your brain dead ass. For while we may not always agree, I know he has accomplished more than you ever will.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Idiot.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Look fuckwad, I'm talking about what whites have done. White racism is bi or multi partisan.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Since this is from a study done by the Economic Policy Institute in 2014, I think the information has much more credence than your Wikipedia article. And I know history.This is about the thousandth time I've read this disingenuous argument from republicans about how they ended slavery 150 years ago and all the crap you posted trying to think I'll be dumb enough to join todays republican party. So while you brag about  something the current republican party would never do, there are consistent examples of republican racism over the same 150 years. The 1877 compromise, the  Lilly White Movement , republican justices voting for segregation, the refusal of the republican Hoover administration to help blacks in the 1927 Mississippi flood. So take your lie elsewhere.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Not you


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


When I post stupid racist ignorant comments I at least can spot the flaws in my thinking

Like I may say anyone in America can make it in America but I also know how much harder it is for a poor black kid in the hood to make it than it is for a white privileged kid in my neighborhood


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Hell its tri partisan because even rich blacks will take advantage of you.

Slowly poor whites are even realizing they are not immune from being taken advantage of.

I’ve been telling poor white republicans for years to the rich we are all n*$&#rs.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Poor white people are THE *******.

Republicans use them for votes and ignore their needs while Democrats want to completely disenfranchise them.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


And yet you keep posting them....

IM2 co-signs everything that genocidal maniacs like Paul Essien say and yet he thinks he can call people racists for countering his outdated nonsense that he copy pastes from actual racists in academia. He is comically retarded.

You two are like the tweedledee and tweedledum of the race forum.


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Which whites, specifically, are lying and practicing racism? You come on this message board and constantly whine about how bad the whites treat the blacks. It does happen, but it is up to YOU to stop those particular people from treating you that way.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In 3 hours I will have lived 58 years as a black man. I know what I am saying is right and I will not be questioned by someone white who thinks they can challenge my comments with no life experience as a person of color but with an opinion which is based on a false sense of racial symmetry.


You sound like a bitter, hateful, racist motherfucker.

Did you ever stop to think that your attitude in 99% of your problem in your 58 years of experience as a black man?

.


----------



## gipper (Mar 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...


No one of any intelligence would claim blacks aren’t mistreated in this country. Our prisons are full of non-violent offenders of color. Often times these people are arrested for bull shit charges, like failing to pay fines imposed upon them unjustly. Fines designed to enrich city governments.   Police departments in many cities are manned by hateful violent cops, looking for minorities to arrest. This is America today.

I ask you what is the driving force behind all this injustice, but I know your answer. You believe it is the consequence of white racism.  While you are partially right, you miss the elephant in the room. The elephant is a government controlled by a criminal ruling class. Government is your enemy, but you don’t know it.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I’m one of the few whites with empathy.

Like conservative whites I too think the black community is messed up I just admit it’s mostly our fault.

Until blacks represent 5% of the workforce and 5% of the CEOs in America one can only assume something is still wrong. It would suggest blacks aren’t getting the same access to opportunities that whites get.

And notice I didn’t say 12%? It should be 12% but let’s just see if we can get to 5% first.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The only white people without empathy are psychopaths who side with Antifa.

I have empathy. But I also have empathy for my own people which is in very short supply in this world.

Until I see pro athletes being 70% white and until we see white exclusive spaces and organizations I am not going to cry about black people not owning companies that white people built from nothing.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


We finally hired this black guy. I take him out to lunch, always stop and talk, etc. he is so quiet it’s frustrating. I wish I knew why. I don’t think he’s a racist but maybe he thinks like im2? Maybe he thinks we are racists.

Well a lot of us are. We stereotype blacks, Asians, Mexicans and Arabs. Just know that about us. And blacks do it too. Hell blacks even pick on dark blacks. And in the past they picked on light skinned blacks.

Blacks invented just about everything and that probably includes racism.

It’s like republicans. I don’t agree with them but still we keep our politics to ourselves and get along.

We got a guy name Mohammad at work. Trust me we don’t pay him less or hold him back because he’s an Arab.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...


You are a moron.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 8, 2019)

Oh Goody!

Yet another Racist Race Baiting thread by a Race Race Baiting Race Baiter!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


So you are saying blacks aren’t qualified? All I asked for was 5%. You are saying they aren’t qualified because the nfl argument only applies if you are suggesting blacks aren’t qualified to be CEOs. I exposed your ignorance and racism.

Let’s shift the conversation to women. Women should at least represent 25% of the executives and workforce since they are 50% of the population. Now are you going to make the same argument that women aren’t qualified and that’s why they are so under represented in the boardrooms?


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


What the hell are you talking about? Are you saying white people aren’t qualified to be NFL players? I exposed YOUR racism and ignorance. You also ignored my point about exclusive white spaces and organizations. The only argument that currently exists against white spaces and organizations is a racist one.

Women do their own thing. Being a CEO is a masculine thing that most women don’t actually want to do.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



"Our fault" Fuck you and your collective guilt. Nothing I ever did forced Shantanisha to have 6 kids by 6 different fathers or for her cuzzin Dequan to shoot a late night store clerk in the face. 
Did you hear about the guy who after robbing the mother, shot and killed her white baby? (Probably not, since the media doesn't talk about those things!) Was that my fault too?


----------



## gipper (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Shallow thinkers tell me that.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

gipper said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


All you are doing is empowering Antifa and BLM lunatics by saying this crap.

The “white racism” is non-existent. I am more likely to encounter black racism in my day to day life than IM2 is to encounter white racism.

Black racism is being normalized.


----------



## gipper (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



 Of course there is white racism, just as there is black racism. However, I suspect you missed my main point.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

gipper said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Who is doing the white racism?

White people who are even suspected of racism lose their careers.

Black racism dominates most parts of academia and the media.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I'm going to let impuretrash speak for your side.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?


From your begging and whining.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


He is a nobody who would be fired from his job if they knew what he said.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



You don't have enough understanding to suggest that racism doesn't exist in America anymore.  It's ridiculous to suggest.  I'll give you two very brief examples.  In the 90's I worked at a business hotel.  99.9% of the guests coming and going were white men.  Fast forward to today.  I go to a trade show in Chicago.  Every person working at a hotel or at the convention center for minimum wage and tips is black but every manufacturer attending the show is white.  

Somethings wrong and you have blinders on.  Keep trying.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes, because everywhere else in the world  where blacks are significant in number they are the very elite of business.

Malaka!


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Do you not understand how white this country was 50 years ago?

The cities were fucking majority white by a large margin. The countryside was 100% white and the suburbs were also 100% white.

Until my generation(30 years ago) the non-white population in this country was insignificant.

The idea that black people are being oppressed because they had more babies than they used to and yet they aren’t getting counted for it is just low IQ thinking.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



*Every person working at a hotel or at the convention center for minimum wage and tips is black
*
And in 2030 all of them will be hispanic.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



It's true! I am nobody important! I live and work around black people every day and I'm glad they don't know that I get online and make fun of their trashy behavior and suggest that most of their problems are their own fault. Because if they knew, they'd gather into a mob and kill me.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Unfortunately that's how a lot of white hiring managers feel all across America.  

So while you and me might be doing our share, too many guys like that own business' and they are going to turn over their business' to their sons who most likely will be racists too.  This is what blacks are still dealing with in America.

Thank God there are people like you and me who will hire black people.  But I'm telling you, from my experiences, I see blacks are not being giving the economic opportunities they should be.  

They want a fair share of those CEO jobs.  And they want to represent 10% of your workforce.  You say it's their fault.  I say white racism still exists and so it's not their fault.  You know there are a lot of Ben Carson's out there.  How come none of them rise to the ranks of CEO or even VP of one division in America?

And any company that is trying to diversify, you republicans villify and mock them and say affirmative action type programs are unfair to you, the very people who have all the jobs now.  

And women want to be 50% of your executives on the board of directors and in the Senate.  And every other time a woman should be POTUS.  How about EVER?  We never have a woman president?  I bet you don't admit we are not only racist but sexist too.  I at least admit it.  Sure there are other reasons why women are so poorly represented in the executive boardrooms but you know sexism plays a role too.   You'd have to be dumb or a liar to deny it.  That's why so many corporations admit it and are trying to diversify.  Women have benefited more than blacks have on these programs.  It's a fact.  Now are all those women vp's qualified to be vp's?  Probably just like the guy who first gets the job they are in over their heads at first and have to figure it out.  But you guys suggest white men are the best thinkers 99% of the time right?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I don't care what race our citizens turn into.  The point is why are black people serving the whites who are attending the events and why aren't the whites attending the events hiring black people?  You think it's their fault and I think it's your attitude is why they don't get hired.  You've been holding them back.  You are your pappy and grandpappy.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Unfortunately that's how a lot of white hiring managers feel all across America.
> 
> So while you and me might be doing our share, too many guys like that own business' and they are going to turn over their business' to their sons who most likely will be racists too.  This is what blacks are still dealing with in America.
> 
> ...



*And any company that is trying to diversify, you republicans villify and mock them and say affirmative action type programs are unfair to you, the very people who have all the jobs now. 
*
Diversify. "*all *of the employees at the trade show are black" is that what diversity means?


----------



## Meathead (Mar 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...


*“The fault, dear Brutus, is not in our stars / But in ourselves.”  Cassius.*


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Me too.  I love to come here and say my racist ignorant thoughts.  I know the error of my thinking but I also know blacks need to pull up their pants and tell their kids to stay in school.

Same advice my parents gave me and we would give to any poor white trash.  Sorry about your family history but time to figure it out for yourselves.  It's a cruel world.  It's crueler if you are born in Detroit than if you are born in 90210 sure but that's not going to change.  

And until more business owners stop being racist blacks need to tell their kids, if they have them, to start taking school seriously and learn to fit in with whitey not hate us because you will see we aren't the devils you make us out to be.  We make fun of you behind your backs just like you do us.  And when we meet a nice black we feel bad for having those racist thoughts because we know we are wrong.  

Why do blacks stay in Detroit?  I would move out to metro Detroit.  Although I don't look forward to that it is the smart thing for them to do.  They don't want to be a minority in our mostly white neighborhoods but the schools are great out here.  Don't bring your ghetto shit with you.

And this advice I give poor white girls too.  Stop having kids you can't raise right.  They will never become CEO's.  That's not our fault that's your fault you didn't raise the kid well.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately that's how a lot of white hiring managers feel all across America.
> ...


Can't find any whites to do those jobs.  The company would love to hire white boys but they got all the better jobs.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


So you, a Republican, is going on record as believing blacks aren't qualified.

And do you think racism only existed in America for the last 2000 years? It has and still exists all over to this day.  We have exploited Africa.  Right now China is raping africa of all it's worth because they aren't advanced and they have corrupt puppet governments and constant civil war.

I wouldn't expect you to understand.

There are also no women led countries.  That's not because women suck.  It's because like blacks, white men have treated women like second class citizens too.

You republicans are anti women and racists.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yeah sorry but my "pappy and grandpappy" taught me to look past race, that all of us were created equal and that it doesn't matter what color you are. That message was reinforced by public education and popular culture. But once I grew up and started seeing how the real world operates I realized all that was a lie. 

What the real world taught me is that it's ok to hate white men, it's ok for mainstream media mega corporations to publish articles comparing white men to blood sucking vampires that blame them for all the suffering in the world. I learned from elected politicians in DC that I have no right to complain about this unfair treatment and any street justice that is visited upon me for not being an ally to people of color is warranted and justified.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


What I am saying, regardless of what I am, is that the problems blacks face  are not those that can endlessly be attributted to racism, although doubtless "racism" against blacks as simple and often violent people does exist.

What I am saying is that racism can be a circular arguement. Did racism against sub-Saharans exist before  they were encountered by other races, or was it the result of actual contact?

I have lived less than a third of my life in the US, but I have seen black failure and what you might call racism my entire life.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Of course they are going to turn it over to their kids idiot.

That is what you build a business for. You build a business to support you AND your family for as long as possible, and in turn you provide a service to people as a consequence(not as your main mission) and that helps the economy.

Women have a different mindset about everything than men do(although you seem to be quite feminine minded for a man, so maybe you know that already). Women also usually don’t project strength unless they do it through their femininity. So truthfully we shouldn’t have a female president until we can get someone who is above average in looks and smart enough to run a country while also being strong enough to not back down in a crisis or from any political pressure, and that is quite hard to find given how our elections work.

As for affirmative action, white women are hurt by it because their fathers, husbands and sons are hurt by it and that drags down the family unit.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I would consider voting for Tulsi Gabbard but I'm afraid she's going to "evolve" (aka cave to pressure) her stances on social issues even further to the left


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Any Democrat is trash, and most Republicans are too.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



You have just proved one of my points about how the GOP gets guys like you to vote for them.  They wind you up with god, gays, guns and racism.  They got you crying like you are the victim of other races having it better than you.  Waaah.  And they got you believing it's black people's fault and that you are under attack.  And the mexicans are taking over.  Meanwhile rich white men still control everything including the media.  

Which leads me to my second point.  The media is not liberal.  If it's using these wedge issues to divide us, then it is on purpose that they (the rich) push that bullshit to rile you up.  And it's working perfectly on you.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



It was hard for me to pay attention to the State of the State with our new governor here in Michigan Gretchen Whitmer



Our last woman governor here in Michigan was pretty too but I couldn't stop staring at something else on her


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No idiot, he is voting Republican because Democrats aren’t an option. Democrats tell you every fucking day that they hate white people. Get a fucking clue.

Jews control the media, not white people.

The media is EXTREMELY leftist. The Democrats are the ones pushing the wedge issues and idiots like you are blaming poor white people for being mad about it instead of striking back at the man. You are a puppet for the rich.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Neither of them are attractive(especially your homely former governor), and both are Democrats, so I doubt they would govern as effectively as a traditional woman.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> You have just proved one of my points about how the GOP gets guys like you to vote for them.  They wind you up with god, gays, guns and racism.  They got you crying like you are the victim of other races having it better than you.  Waaah.  And they got you believing it's black people's fault and that you are under attack.  And the mexicans are taking over.  Meanwhile rich white men still control everything including the media.
> 
> Which leads me to my second point.  The media is not liberal.  If it's using these wedge issues to divide us, then it is on purpose that they (the rich) push that bullshit to rile you up.  And it's working perfectly on you.



When did I say anything about god or guns? I am only interested in guns as a tool for self defense which becomes increasingly vital as the country continues to spiral towards chaos. The Bible is a text of middle eastern origin that holds no sway over me but is used by politicians as a tool to browbeat christian conservatives into "tolerating" that which is intolerable. The media is run primarily by Jewish billionaires who are nursing a centuries-old vendetta against people of European descent.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > You have just proved one of my points about how the GOP gets guys like you to vote for them.  They wind you up with god, gays, guns and racism.  They got you crying like you are the victim of other races having it better than you.  Waaah.  And they got you believing it's black people's fault and that you are under attack.  And the mexicans are taking over.  Meanwhile rich white men still control everything including the media.
> ...


He ran off because I made him look like a fool by turning his outdated Democrat talking points against him.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



"The media doesn't have a left wing bias nor is it against white people! Here's some media talking points that proves it!"


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I was more talking about how I turned his hatred toward the rich against him in a pretty brutal fashion.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Funny it's us pushing the racist shit and it just happened to work perfectly for Republicans in 2016.

And I'm white and I don't hear democrats saying they hate me.  Why do you hear this?  Are you listening to a corporate media that only pretends to be liberal?  They got you worked up.

And now you have exposed yourself with that Jew comment.  Trust me those rich jews are Republicans.
These 15 Billionaires Own America's News Media Companies

Take Bezos for example.  He's on the list.  Is he really leaving NYC because he doesn't want to pay taxes?  That's a very Republican thing to do.  Besides social wedge issues is Bezos a liberal democrat too?  LOL.  Not!

The guy I was going to mention was Sheldon Adelson.  He's a huge Republican donor.  He's on the list.

Rupert Murdoch

Even CNN just hired a right wing nut job 

CNN Is Criticized for Hiring Trump Administration Aide as a Political Editor


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Just keep being a puppet for the rich.....


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Funny it's us pushing the racist shit and it just happened to work perfectly for Republicans in 2016.
> 
> And I'm white and I don't hear democrats saying they hate me.  Why do you hear this?  Are you listening to a corporate media that only pretends to be liberal?  They got you worked up.
> 
> ...



Establishment republicans and democrats both get their wheels greased by corporate interests. Hillary and GWB were good pals and attended the same elite functions to court favor with billionaires. Just how many photos are there of "well known white supremacist" Donald J Trump standing next to Hillary Clinton? You're nothing but a blind partisan hack if you think having a D next to your name makes one immune to greed. Maxine Waters is the most corrupt politician in DC for god's sake, even though she plays lip service to trendy social justice causes. Nobody leaves congress without owning a fancy mansion. 

And you seem to forget that the establishment GOP did not want Trump to win because he's such a wild card.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Funny it's us pushing the racist shit and it just happened to work perfectly for Republicans in 2016.
> ...


Look at how you have demonized hillary, maxime.  Next you will bring up pelosi and elizabeth warren.  Your war on women....and blacks.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



They have us divided.  Let me get this straight you think that it's the Democrats that are the party of by and for the rich?  Even though every Republican piece of legislation passed has widened the gap between the rich and poor?  

All I have to think about it Citizens United to know you guys are fos.

Anyways, I'm glad to see you've given up on trying to pretend you have empathy for anyone other than yourselves.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...



Today is international womens day.  We have 3 women that work at my company and one black guy.  Seems women are making more strides than blacks as far as representation in the corporate offices.  But notice those women are administrative, office manager and accounts payable.  No engineers or managers.  

50 employees 1 black guy and 3 white women.  47 white guys.  Us poor white men!  LOL.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...



Celebrate the marginalization of your people just like a good little sheep.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> ...


That is entirely due to the demographics.

Once the baby boomers retire and die off the experience and the masses of white workers drops off. 

That means there are less white men to take the higher jobs and less experienced white men to prevent black men from getting those jobs.

In 50 years you won’t see a single white person in management anywhere and the only people who will give a fuck are the powerless white minority, exactly like it is in South Africa.


----------



## Markle (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> I’m one of the few whites with empathy.
> 
> Like conservative whites I too think the black community is messed up I just admit it’s mostly our fault.
> 
> ...


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I’m one of the few whites with empathy.
> ...


Black people became racist assholes and decided that any failure on their part is whitey’s fault.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Federal mandated desegregation programs destroyed independent black communities.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


There is no such thing as a 3rd class citizen and women were never 2nd class citizens.

Men have protected women and loved them since the beginning of time.


----------



## Markle (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> So you are saying blacks aren’t qualified? All I asked for was 5%. You are saying they aren’t qualified because the nfl argument only applies if you are suggesting blacks aren’t qualified to be CEOs. I exposed your ignorance and racism.
> 
> Let’s shift the conversation to women. Women should at least represent 25% of the executives and workforce since they are 50% of the population. Now are you going to make the same argument that women aren’t qualified and that’s why they are so under represented in the boardrooms?



Your arguments are simple and foolish.

Here's a shock for you.  Men and women are different!  Who knew?


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


That too, but if black people had adopted the attitude that they have today those businesses would be dead even with segregation.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I think their change in attitude is due to government intervention. Black americans USED to be family oriented, devout christians with a strong work ethic and little tolerance for nonsense. Now they're a trainwreck.


----------



## Markle (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Comparing apples and avacodo's.  Cute.


----------



## Markle (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Which leads me to my second point. The media is not liberal. If it's using these wedge issues to divide us, then it is on purpose that they (the rich) push that bullshit to rile you up. And it's working perfectly on you.



If you believe that, you're more than a few fries short of a Happy Meal.  EVEN Democrats acknowledge that 95% of the media are far left Progressives.

Saying the media is not liberal, renders your entire post worthless.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Maybe everyone will get a fair chance then.  White men won't have that special privilege we have now.  Do I enjoy that privilege?  Sure.  Does that mean it's right?  No.  

Yea it must have been great being white in south africa during apartide.  LOL


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I’m one of the few whites with empathy.
> ...



Isn't that happening to whites too?

https://www.usnews.com/news/article...usinesses-run-by-white-men-says-census-bureau

THE MAJORITY OF U.S. businesses are small, relatively new and owned by white Americans, according to new data published Thursday by the Census Bureau.

The bureau estimates there were 5.4 million companies and businesses with paid employees at the end of 2014. About 9 percent of these outfits had been started within the previous two years, and nearly 53 percent had been started within the last 10. Surprisingly, the bureau estimates that only 3.1 percent of U.S. businesses in operation in 2014 had been around for at least 16 years.

But the survey, put out in conjunction with the Ewing Marion Kauffman Foundation and the Minority Business Development Agency, painted an ownership picture that is still skewed largely to white males. Only 17.5 percent of businesses in operation in 2014 were minority owned, even though the bureau estimates that African-Americans, Latinos, Asians and other ethnicities account for more than 38 percent of the country's overall population.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You know this is how Hitler justified persecuting the Jews, right?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I’m one of the few whites with empathy.
> ...





Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I’m one of the few whites with empathy.
> ...


Entrepreneurship: The Ultimate White Privilege? - The Atlantic


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Please explain


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



My people? I'm an American.  America is a melting pot.  I don't feel all that close to Greek Americans.  I'm not worried that my nephews marry Greek women although it would be nice.  My brother married a Greek and my dad was an immigrant so it's amazing his grandkids are still 100% greek.  It sure is nice but I wouldn't care if they married a stupid white American and lost our Greek culture.  So fucking what?

So I certainly don't care if in 50 years white Americans control everything.  I figure my nephews will do just fine in a society where everyone gets an equal opportunity.  And even if I am ruining the white privilege for my nephews so what?  It's the right thing to do.


----------



## Markle (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Today is international womens day. We have 3 women that work at my company and one black guy. Seems women are making more strides than blacks as far as representation in the corporate offices. But notice those women are administrative, office manager and accounts payable. No engineers or managers.
> 
> 50 employees 1 black guy and 3 white women. 47 white guys. Us poor white men! LOL.



What percentage of women major in engineering, architecture, business, finance, neurosurgery, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > So you are saying blacks aren’t qualified? All I asked for was 5%. You are saying they aren’t qualified because the nfl argument only applies if you are suggesting blacks aren’t qualified to be CEOs. I exposed your ignorance and racism.
> ...


If that's the best comeback then it seems my arguments went over your head and you have no comeback.  Nothing meaningful at least.  

Bottom line is you think blacks and women aren't qualified to be VP's and CEO's.  Got it.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



In Mein Kampf, Adolph Hitler repeatedly makes the case that Jews enjoy an unearned place of wealth, esteem and privilege due to group favoritism and use their influence to oppress non-Jews. He even goes as far to say the coming changes in society won't be easy for pampered Jews to accept and that he understands their trepidation. 

...and we all know how that worked out for them, don't we?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Today is international womens day. We have 3 women that work at my company and one black guy. Seems women are making more strides than blacks as far as representation in the corporate offices. But notice those women are administrative, office manager and accounts payable. No engineers or managers.
> ...


A lot of women have engineering, architect and business degrees.  How dare you.

In a few decades you won't have this excuse

Why Men Are the New Minority in College - The Atlantic


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Was he wrong?


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Today is international womens day. We have 3 women that work at my company and one black guy. Seems women are making more strides than blacks as far as representation in the corporate offices. But notice those women are administrative, office manager and accounts payable. No engineers or managers.
> ...


The Alliance for Board Diversity just released its biannual Missing Pieces Report, which measures the representation of women and people of color on the boards of the Fortune 500. The verdict was mixed. There was definitely some good news: the representation of women and minorities reached 34 percent, an all-time high and an almost 3 percent gain from 2016. The number of companies reaching 40 percent board diversity nearly tripled from 2016, to 145.

There was also a clear message that there is still work to be done: women and minorities still remain significantly underrepresented in the boardroom. Just one example: while women account for half of the population of the U.S., they hold less than 25 percent of board seats in the Fortune 100.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


So much for that “empathy” you claimed to have....

BTW, if white privilege actually existed there wouldn’t be people in academia or the media talking about it at all. They would be blackballed and fired and eventually arrested for trying to do so, just like “white supremacists” are in this society.

And considering that white people in South Africa are accused of having “white privilege” today, it is safe to assume that it is all just racist bullshit from the leftists.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Today is international womens day. We have 3 women that work at my company and one black guy. Seems women are making more strides than blacks as far as representation in the corporate offices. But notice those women are administrative, office manager and accounts payable. No engineers or managers.
> ...





Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Today is international womens day. We have 3 women that work at my company and one black guy. Seems women are making more strides than blacks as far as representation in the corporate offices. But notice those women are administrative, office manager and accounts payable. No engineers or managers.
> ...


Republican women don't seem to mind

Majority Of Republican Women Say Sex Discrimination Isn't A Problem | HuffPost


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

But that's just Republican women Despite Common Concerns, American Women Remain Deeply Divided | HuffPost

Even though women share some of the same concerns, they’re far from a unified bloc.

Nationwide, the majority of women are concerned about pay inequality and see gender bias in politics. Most are enthusiastic about seeing more women in positions of power in the United States and think American women should play a role in reducing gender-based discrimination elsewhere in the world. About half have faced inappropriate sexual advances.

But as the survey shows, women also remain sharply divided along partisan lines in their beliefs and experiences. (Read the full survey and analysis here.)

About three-quarters of women consider the pay gap between men and women to be a problem. But there’s a huge partisan divide in terms of how women weigh that problem. Where 63 percent of Democrats say it’s a serious one, just 26 percent of Republicans believe the same.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> But that's just Republican women Despite Common Concerns, American Women Remain Deeply Divided | HuffPost
> 
> Even though women share some of the same concerns, they’re far from a unified bloc.
> 
> ...


Anyone who believes in the pay gap is a certified retard(which is why you and Democrats believe it).

It literally doesn’t exist and it has been debunked by too many people to count.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


So your proof white privilege doesn't exist is that people in the media and academia would be fired for talking about it?  Fail.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



If white people were so favored and non whites so hated, then every case of black on white homicide would make national headlines. Instead, the only interracial crimes we ever hear about are when some black thug gets put down by a cop.


----------



## Markle (Mar 8, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> Black people became racist assholes and decided that any failure on their part is whitey’s fault



That didn't happen by accident.  One needs only look at their "leaders" to understand why blacks are moving backward and not forward.  If they were moving forward, as they were decades ago, before all these folks "helped" them, what happened?

Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama, former First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pfleger, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Why would a system like that not defend itself?

It literally lets these people in and keeps the people who would possibly defend it out.

“Whiteness studies” classes would not be allowed to form at the very least.



BTW I have loads of proof and statistics why white privilege is a racist joke, this is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

Markle said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Black people became racist assholes and decided that any failure on their part is whitey’s fault
> ...


It started before that though.

Francis Cress Welsing and others were around before all of those people and they were very popular in the black community.


----------



## Markle (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> If that's the best comeback then it seems my arguments went over your head and you have no comeback. Nothing meaningful at least.
> 
> Bottom line is you think blacks and women aren't qualified to be VP's and CEO's. Got it.



Pathetically, blacks have been run down by their own "leaders" into being convinced they are victims.  Is that not true?

Women CAN be just as or more qualified than men.  The majority, however, do not want to be.  Hard to believe but most women want to be mothers.  Most men are career/job/work oriented.  Their identity revolves around their work.  Women, as you know, are nurturers, they want to be mothers and their family comes first.

That's not good or bad, right or wrong, just different.  Why is that a bad thing?


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > If that's the best comeback then it seems my arguments went over your head and you have no comeback. Nothing meaningful at least.
> ...


Because he sees women as lesser if they aren’t working and acting like men.

Dun dun duuuunn!


----------



## Markle (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Republican women don't seem to mind
> 
> Majority Of Republican Women Say Sex Discrimination Isn't A Problem | HuffPost



*June 18, 2013*

Women, and the Unequal Pay Myth

*By* *Diana Furchtgott-Roth*

Just in time for the 50th anniversary of the Equal Pay Act comes the publication of a new book by American Enterprise Institute scholar Christina Hoff Sommers, _Freedom Feminism: Its Surprising History and Why It Matters Today._

President Obama should read this book. Last week in the Rose Garden, at an event celebrating the Equal Pay Act, he once again repeated the myth that women earn 77 cents on a man's dollar.

"The day that the bill was signed into law, women earned 59 cents for every dollar a man earned on average. Today, it's about 77 cents," the president said. "Over the course of her career, a working woman with a college degree will earn on average hundreds of thousands of dollars less than a man who does the same work. "

Nonsense. The 77 percent figure is bogus because it averages all full-time women, no matter what education and profession, with all full-time men. Even with such averaging, the latest Labor Department figures show that women working full-time make 81 percent of full-time men's wages. For men and women who work 40 hours weekly, the ratio is 88 percent.

Unmarried childless women's salaries, however, often exceed men's. In a comparison of unmarried and childless men and women between the ages of 35 and 43, women earn more: 108 cents on a man's dollar.

Mr. President, if you're so concerned about the wage gap, why not fix it in your White House? In 2012, female White House staffers made 87 cents on a man's dollar, according to an analysis of published salaries by the Daily Caller.

Women make less than men because they choose more humanities and fewer science and math majors at college. Then, when they graduate, more enter the non-profit or government sector. Finally, many choose to work fewer hours to better combine work and family. In May, 2013, according to Labor Department data, 23 percent of women worked part-time, compared to 11 percent of men.
[...]
Women, and the Unequal Pay Myth | RealClearMarkets!


----------



## gipper (Mar 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Of course something is wrong. Failing to admit it only makes matters worse. Sadly too many Americans refuse to admit it. 

The deck is often stacked against minorities. They know it. They community’s are poorly run and often not maintained.  They public schools suck, which leads to a life of limited opportunities.  Their neighborhoods are often infested with crime, drugs, gangs, along with corrupt ineffective police departments and city government. 

This has been true for decades. Government has done nothing to fix these problems. Time for a different approach.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2019)

Markle said:


> Pathetically, blacks have been run down by their own "leaders" into being convinced they are victims. Is that not true?



It is not true.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2019)

gipper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



That approach won't be done by white republicans.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Would you white people please shut the fuck up!

None of this shit is right.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yes, the left will save you and make those mean white republicans pay


----------



## gipper (Mar 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


True. Or Democrats whether white or black. We had a black president and he didn’t do shit.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Look dumb fuck, for all these same years you idiots talk about democrats doing nothing for blacks elections were held, republicans presented their plan and you motherfuckers keep losing. Therefore whatever your asses are proposing is not the solution. You pricks have made and told yourselves all kinds of crazy illogical bullshit excuses because you can't believe that us dumb low IQ blacks would not fall for what you propose. We are not rejecting your crap proposals because we want free shit. The simple reality here is that what you guys stand for stinks.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2019)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Except he did. And had he done what Trump is doing for whites meaning everything he proposes would have been for the benefit of blacks, a punk ass bitch like you would still be crying.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Look, dumb fuck. Black people in America are in a rough spot because of either government failures or their own life choices, or both. There is no third option. You want to blame republicans for it all but who have you been voting for? You put these people in office to represent your interests and what are they doing right now? Trying to bring in a whole new batch of people to take your place, that's what. Sitting up there arguing about how much they love Israel. Trying to drum up reasons to convict Donald Trump. They ain't thinking about you.


----------



## gipper (Mar 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Really?  Are you a fraud, like BO?

I can’t image any informed black person thinking BO effective. He sold out to the .1%. He bailed them out big time. Did nothing for the  black community other than talk a good game, which the .1% controlled media loved and apparently duped you.


----------



## USApatriotz (Mar 8, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > tl:dr
> ...



The TRUTH is NO ONE wants to live around large numbers of useless blacks and that's people of ALL races!


----------



## USApatriotz (Mar 8, 2019)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



President Trump has gotten blacks a lower unemployment rate than Obummer ever did!


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2019)

USApatriotz said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Unfortunately for your uneducated ass there is shitloads of data that tells you to STFU. Republicans have been part of the problem. Stop watching Trump propaganda TV junior because nothing you are saying is true.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2019)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...








STFU.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



umm...you do realize that unemployment is a bad thing, right?


----------



## Markle (Mar 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USApatriotz said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Of course, President Trump can take credit for that decline in black unemployment.  You obviously want to forget that the most "brilliant" economic Progressive minds forecast a total collapse of our economy and no foreseeable recovery if Donald Trump won the election.

In addition, President Trump can take credit for the increase in wages especially conspicuous last month.

Specifically, why do you hate all the great things happening to America?


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 9, 2019)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USApatriotz said:
> ...



Because his democrat overlords told him to be mad about it thats why


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Again your opinion is not supported by fact. We put our tax dollars in the same pot as whites but do not get the same return on our tax dollars. If we did much of the blight affecting black communities would not exist.


223,553 million white Americans, (includes white hispanics)
72% of the total U.S. population (2010)

197,285 million white Americans (non Hispanic)
60.7% of the total U.S. population (2017)

37,144 million black Americans (non Hispanic)
42 million black Americans (multi racial
45,789 million black Americans (multi racial)

WTF...I’M CANT EVEN FINISH, I’M SO FUCKING PISSED....



IM2 said:


> For the past 30-40 years citizens in the black community in Chicago have asked for the same thing.


AND BLACKS SHOULD BE TOO...
WHY THEY ARE NOT, IS BEYOND ME!

Long story short

Looking for data to use in my reply
Came across....

Although the American Community Survey (ACS) produces population, demographic and housing unit estimates, it is the Census Bureau's Population Estimates Program that produces and disseminates the official estimates of the population for the nation, states, counties, cities, and towns and estimates of housing units for states and counties.

100,000 million Hispanic, Latino, Mexican population, ALONE
(58,846 million Hispanic or Latino)
(36,668 million Mexican)

Add in Puerto Rican, Cuba, other Hispanic or Latinos
Another 23 million

THAT IS 123 MILLION, AT THE VERY LEAST
OF HISPANIC/LATINOS IN AMERICA

Fact Finder: U.S. Census Bureau

Now, THIS DOES NOT ACCOUNT FOR
THE 26.7 MILLION WHITE HISPANICS,
WHO IDENTIFIED AS HISPANIC OR LATINO
BUT, ALSO SELF IDENTIFIED AS WHITE

NOR DOES IT ACCOUNT FOR
THE HISPANIC/LATINO INDIVIDUALS
SELF IDENTIFING AS WHITE...PERIOD

In the 2010 United States Census, 50.5 million Americans (16.3% of the total population) listed themselves as ethnically Hispanic or Latino. Of those, 53.0% (26.7 million) self-identified as racially white. The remaining respondents listed their races as: some other race 36.7%, two or more races (multiracial) 6.0%, Black or African American 2.5%, American Indian and Alaska Native 1.4%, Asian 0.4%, and Native Hawaiian or other Pacific Islander 0.1%.

*The respondents in the "some other race" category are reclassified as white by the Census Bureau in its official estimates of race. This means that more than 90% of all Hispanic or Latino Americans are counted as "white" in some statistics of the US government.

Hispanics and Latinos who are native-born and those who are immigrant identify as White in nearly identical percentages: 
53.9 and 53.7, respectively, per figures from 2007. 
The overall Hispanic or Latino ratio was 53.8%*.

Based on the definitions created by
The Office of Management and Budget
and the U.S. Census Bureau,

the concepts of ethnicity and race
are mutually independent, thus,
Hispanicity is not the same as race,
and constitutes an ethnicity category
as opposed to, a racial category....

the only one of which that is officially collated by the U.S

White Americans are therefore referenced as
white Hispanics and non-Hispanic whites,
the former consisting of white Americans
who report Hispanophone (Spanish Hispanic Latin America),
and the latter consisting of white Americans
who do not report Hispanophone ancestry.

WTF

White Hispanics and Latino Americans 

WELL OF COURSE THE DEFINITIONS
THAT DEFINE WHAT CONSTITUTES
THE AVAILABLE CHOICES
AND DECIDED WHAT CHOICES YOU WOULD HAVE
WERE SET BY THE BUDGET OFFICE

AND PRESENTED IN SUCH A WAY
BY THE U.S. CENSUS BUREAU
SO YOU ONLY SEE THE PAINT,
NOT THE ACTUAL PAINTING!!!

Furthermore, this is what actually set me off...

The employment–population ratio
(that is, the proportion of the population that is employed)

The employment–population ratio was 57.6 percent for Blacks,
60.4 percent for Whites and 62.7 percent for Hispanics.

62.4% for individuals of 2 or more races....
MORE HISPANICS, NO DOUBT

THERE ARE MORE HISPANICS WORKING
THEN BLACKS OR WHITES

BLS reports
Tell me IM2, how is this not a problem for you?

Since you are so in tune with your people,
enlighten me as to why, other then,
blacks we see/hear from, in the media
that condemn a wall or trying to keep immigrants out
the black community has remained silent
and don’t have an issue with taking a backseat to Mexicans now

WTF...UNBELIEVABLE

HONESTLY IM2, how can you think Pelosi, Waters and Dems
are better for blacks and the black communities?

FOR 28 YEARS, SF AND THE BAY AREA
HAS BEEN REPRESENTED BY NANCY PELOSI
AND A STRONGHOLD BLUE CITY

In 1970, there were more than 96,000 black residents.
By 2016, the population had shrunk to 43,000
with most living in public housing.
Blacks are 6% of the population,

According to figures from the 2010 census,
121,744 Hispanics and Latinos were 15% of the population
That was 2010

Whites account for 44% of the population
300,000, give or take

And, it’s give or take because
THERE ARE CONFLICTING NUMBERS
BECAUSE THEY ARE COUNTING MEXICANS AS WHITE

Districts 6, 9 and 10 are the Mission district
and the heaviest concentration of the Hispanic population







Yet, from the same report...






I found it pretty interesting,
when I read this in the same report...

*Dispelling* *the* *notion* *that* *the* *majority* *of* *those* *on* *our* *streets* *have* *drifted* *here* *from* *elsewhere* *to* *receive* *free* *services* *and* *food*,
*69*% of the homeless population *claim* they lived in
San Francisco housing prior to becoming homeless,

Just the fact, this was included in the report
tells me they are addressing what others in SF
are contributing the problems to

Dispelling...the notion

People in the community know what they see
and what they are seeing, leads them to believe
and what the city of San Francisco wants to dispel,
by the report

Believe me when I say....
NO ONE IN THE COMMUNITY THIS PROBLEM EFFECTS
IS REFERRING TO BLACKS AND WHITES
FLOODING INTO THE CITY FROM ELSEWHERE
FOR FREE SERVICES AND FOOD

IF BLACKS ARE ONLY 6% OF TOTAL POPULATION
AND REPRESENT 34% OF THE HOMELESS POPULATION
YOU EXPECT ME TO BELIEVE, OVER 121,000 MEXICANS
AND THEY ONLY REPRESENT 22% OF THE HOMELESS

FUCK OFF

In order for SF to get federal money to
‘fight the homeless problem’
these Homeless Census Reports
have to be filed every 2 years

The city of San Francisco has been dramatically increasing expenditure directed towards alleviating the homelessness crisis: *spending jumped by $241 million in 2016-17 to total $275 million, compared to a budget of jus*t *$34* *million* *the* *previous* *year*. *In* *2017*-*18* *the* *budget* *for* *combatting* *homelessness*, much of which is directed towards the building of new shelters and expanding capacity, *stood* *at* *$305* *million*.

*In* *January* *2018* a United Nations special rapporteur on homelessness, Leilani Farha, stated that she was "*completely* *shocked*" by San Francisco's homelessness crisis during a visit to the city. She *compared* the "*deplorable* *conditions*" *of* the homeless camps she witnessed on *San* *Francisco's* *streets* *to* those she had seen in Mumbai.

San Francisco

Back to spending...


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 9, 2019)

Markle said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Black people became racist assholes and decided that any failure on their part is whitey’s fault
> ...


Bush, Chaney, beohner, Mitch McConnell, Paul Ryan, trump. All redistributed wealth too. Took from the middle now want to take from the poor too


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 9, 2019)

USApatriotz said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


This is what’s wrong with Americans. Too many whites who do the hiring have bigoted attitudes like this.

It affects your perception when you are interviewing black people.

Now imagine if you knew most black people thought bad things about white people and you walk into a fucking black person interviewing you. You don’t get the job. I would imagine you whites would be certain it was racism but that black guy swears the most qualified person, Tyrone, got the job instead of you.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 9, 2019)

Whites have made themselves believe some seriously stupid junk during the course of this nations history, Benjamin Rush, a founding father of this country, believed that being black meant you had a skin disease. He even had a name for it, Negroidism. Samuel Cartwright, drapetomania, whereby whites actually believed blacks trying to escape slavery had a mental disorder and it was actually considered a medical condition. That blacks were actually content being slaves or second class citizens and now this stupid ---- where racism exists only because people look for anything to make up racism.

_Psychosis: a serious mental illness characterized by defective or lost contact with reality often with hallucinations or delusions_ 
*Merriam-Webster Disctionary *


----------



## IM2 (Mar 9, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You do realize that unemployment for blacks started dropping long before Trump and dropped further under Obama than Trump even as Obama inherited an economy on the verge of depression and Trump inherited one with 70 plus months of growth and full employment?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 9, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.

_“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”  _

*The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute*

In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it and solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”

*“Eliminating disparities in homeownership rates and returns would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap.* While 73 percent of white households owned their own homes in 2011, only 47 percent of Latinos and 45 percent of Blacks were homeowners. In addition, Black and Latino homeowners saw less return in wealth on their investment in homeownership: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.34; meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.54.”

*“If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in homeownership rates*, so that Blacks and Latinos were as likely as white households to own their homes, median Black wealth would grow $32,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 31 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $29,213 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 28 percent.”

*“If public policy successfully equalized the return on homeownership*, so that Blacks and Latinos saw the same financial gains as whites as a result of being homeowners, median Black wealth would grow $17,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 16 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $41,652 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 41 percent.”

*“Eliminating disparities in college graduation and the return on a college degree would have a modest direct impact on the racial wealth gap. *In 2011, 34 percent of whites had completed four-year college degrees compared to just 20 percent of Blacks and 13 percent of Latinos. In addition, Black and Latino college graduates saw a lower return on their degrees than white graduates: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $11.49. Meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $13.33.”

“*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in college graduation rates*, median Black wealth would grow $1,313 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 1 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $3,528 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 3 percent. “

“*If public policy successfully equalized the return to college graduation*, median Black wealth would grow $10,786 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 10 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $5,878 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 6 percent.”

“*Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income*—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.”

“*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income*, median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.”

“*If public policy successfully equalized the return to income*, so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.”

Now STFU.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Whites have made themselves believe some seriously stupid junk during the course of this nations history, Benjamin Rush, a founding father of this country, believed that being black meant you had a skin disease. He even had a name for it, Negroidism. Samuel Cartwright, drapetomania, whereby whites actually believed blacks trying to escape slavery had a mental disorder and it was actually considered a medical condition. That blacks were actually content being slaves or second class citizens and now this stupid ---- where racism exists only because people look for anything to make up racism.
> 
> _Psychosis: a serious mental illness characterized by defective or lost contact with reality often with hallucinations or delusions_
> *Merriam-Webster Disctionary *



Benjamin Rush was also a member of the first abolitionist movement in the country.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 9, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites have made themselves believe some seriously stupid junk during the course of this nations history, Benjamin Rush, a founding father of this country, believed that being black meant you had a skin disease. He even had a name for it, Negroidism. Samuel Cartwright, drapetomania, whereby whites actually believed blacks trying to escape slavery had a mental disorder and it was actually considered a medical condition. That blacks were actually content being slaves or second class citizens and now this stupid ---- where racism exists only because people look for anything to make up racism.
> ...



So?

*Negroidism*

Benjamin Rush, a physician in the late 18th century, used the term to describe the dark skin as a curable disease that all Black people had. As “proof,” Rush used an enslaved Black man named Henry Moss who had some white patches of skin. Rush’s theory also discouraged interracial relations since the children would inherit the made-up condition.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Before the advent of modern science, people believed a lot of things that turned out to be wrong. Really kind of shameful for you to dishonor this man who stood for abolition in a time that it was virtually unheard of.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 9, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Whites like you love making excuses for your history of racism. This was a dishonorable man who did not oppose slavery so much to make it illegal.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The other day one of these republicans lost it and called me a traitor to my race. What does that tell me? It tells me they understand that the way things are now aren’t fair. They know that we hold the power and they don’t want to give up this power.

Because it benefits them. Not because it’s right but because it works best for us I’m a traitor for advocating for diversity.

Because they aren’t women they make every argument for why women are so under represented in the board room. And I don’t hear republican women agreeing or disagreeing. Please any republican women let me know if it’s ok with you that so few of you vps and CEOs.

And does Ben Carson really agree with republicans on this? I’m sure he does.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 9, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



They don’t appreciate us liberals enough. Lol.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Let’s say blacks make up 15% of the population. And women half.

So I will be happy when naturally 50% of the CEOs and VPs in America are women. And 15% of CEOs and VPs are blacks. 

In the future when racism doesn’t exist this will happen naturally. Until then we need diversity programs. Unfortunately for white men this sucks because now the company is going to go out of its way to find a woman or minority for the job. You can see why white men don’t like this right?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



What you have shown is that white men have always given themselves unfair advantages based on race and sex. Why should white men who are less than half the population have 75-85 percent of most jobs then bitch about losing an unfair advantage and extra rights? Why is it fair for white men to keep giving themselves this advantage?


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Whites have made themselves believe some seriously stupid junk during the course of this nations history, Benjamin Rush, a founding father of this country, believed that being black meant you had a skin disease. He even had a name for it, Negroidism. Samuel Cartwright, drapetomania, whereby whites actually believed blacks trying to escape slavery had a mental disorder and it was actually considered a medical condition. That blacks were actually content being slaves or second class citizens and now this stupid ---- where racism exists only because people look for anything to make up racism.
> 
> _Psychosis: a serious mental illness characterized by defective or lost contact with reality often with hallucinations or delusions_
> *Merriam-Webster Disctionary *


You do  call people racist who aren’t.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 9, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites have made themselves believe some seriously stupid junk during the course of this nations history, Benjamin Rush, a founding father of this country, believed that being black meant you had a skin disease. He even had a name for it, Negroidism. Samuel Cartwright, drapetomania, whereby whites actually believed blacks trying to escape slavery had a mental disorder and it was actually considered a medical condition. That blacks were actually content being slaves or second class citizens and now this stupid ---- where racism exists only because people look for anything to make up racism.
> ...



No sense in trying to reason with him. He's a lost cause only fit for ridicule.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


They don’t care about fair. They don’t care what’s best for all.

They liken you blacks, muslims, Mexicans and women to the blacks in South Africa. They said I’m a traitor to the white race and suggest allowing you blacks and women to have your fair share will throw America into ruins like South Africa now.

They sure have a lot of confidence in you women and blacks. So why would any woman or black vote republican when they don’t think blacks or women are capable of being CEOs? They say there are reasons why women and blacks aren’t CEOs. You buying it?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



True. But this shit is funny though. Good weekend entertainment can always be found here.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Im2 knows I always admit if you look into every racist bigoted thing I say, I know ultimately I’m fos.

But there is always some truth to what I’m saying. For example, there are a lot of polished educated black people doing just fine in America. They were born and raised by two good parents. Poor Black people could do a lot for themselves if they stopped having poverty babies and if they stressed education more with the kids they have now. Stop telling your kids how racist America is. Tell them racism exists but there are more good people out there than bad.

But until blacks are 15% of the CEOs in America and until 50% of the CEOs are women, women and blacks are going to rightfully cry foul.

How about we give them 7.5% and 25%? Meet them half way?

Are you republicans saying they will fail? I say they won’t. And there are plenty of people willing to try.

Every new white male ceo is in over his head on day one too.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 10, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I'm not a Republican or a Democrat. And am old enough to have seen the worst of both.

What is entertaining to me in this forum are posts by some who likely do not personally know any black people outside of what they see on the 11 p.m. news and the negative stereotypes that they read on the internet. 

The misconceptions regarding what they "believe" so called "Black Culture" to actually be, and the belief that "ALL black people are taught as children to hate ALL white people", are some of the most ridiculous assumptions that I have ever heard.

The majority of black people in the large circle of friends and family that I have, live their lives and have responsibilities just as most normal individuals do, and the foolish notion that the majority of black people spend inordinate amounts of time hating everyone who is white, is a combination of ego stroking, personal obsession and immature insecurity by some here, IMO.

I can't even recall the last time at my own dinner table when the subject of "white people" as a collective even was a topic of discussion. 

We talk about family, friends and what goes on at work and school for those who are involved in both.

I think that this forum is interesting at times, and most other times, the value of a race relations forum seems pointless.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Agreed. I had way more experiences with black people my whole life than all the ignorant white racists around me yet somehow I’m less racist and more understanding than they are.

Still even I had my thoughts when driving from the burbs to my grandmothers house that I grew up in. She never moved. The only white lady in the neighborhood. She was mugged once in her 70s and once in her 80s. Still most everyone in that neighborhood treated her like one of theirs.

But still I want to say to them people please take 4 weekends and clean up the fucking blight. 

And Turn in the punks if you know who did it. I’m sure it was some kid who lives a couple blocks or so away. Bruised her arm up ripping her purse from her arm. I’m sure that kids dad taught him all whites are bad. Who else could do that to an old lady? Doesn’t happen in the burbs


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Do you know all the things ruining the poor black communities are also ruining the poor white communities? They are not immune. Go to school. Don’t have kids you can’t afford. Etc. 

But I wanted to defend the other sides position on why women are under represented. It’s how conservatives raise their daughters differently than the boys. For example my brother was able to go away to Michigan state. His wife’s conservative father who insisted his daughter had to live at home and pick a lesser school near by because she couldn’t move out till she got married.


----------



## John Shaw (Mar 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



I'm not rich though. Must be someone's holding me back, and not my own fault. Still waiting on that big government handout and the accompanying whiteness award. Any day now, I'm sure.


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Everything you said is exactly how it is in our home. We get up, go to work, pay bills, go to sleep, like most everyone else we know, regardless of race. And yes, I do know black people. I have worked with wonderful people and assholes of all races. My favorite supervisor was a black woman, whom I still keep in touch with, even though she moved.


----------



## Markle (Mar 10, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> But until blacks are 15% of the CEOs in America and until 50% of the CEOs are women, women and blacks are going to rightfully cry foul.



Rightfully?





SO typical of Progressives flawed thinking.  QUALITY does not matter, only quotas!  No wonder their economic philosophy of Socialism is such a failure!


----------



## Markle (Mar 10, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Do you know all the things ruining the poor black communities are also ruining the poor white communities? They are not immune. Go to school. Don’t have kids you can’t afford. Etc.
> 
> But I wanted to defend the other sides position on why women are under represented. It’s how conservatives raise their daughters differently than the boys. For example my brother was able to go away to Michigan state. His wife’s conservative father who insisted his daughter had to live at home and pick a lesser school near by because she couldn’t move out till she got married.



Which poor white community ties or exceeds the crime and murder rate of poor black communities?


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 10, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > But until blacks are 15% of the CEOs in America and until 50% of the CEOs are women, women and blacks are going to rightfully cry foul.
> ...


Women don't generally make the same career choices as men.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 10, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



sexist! Racist!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 10, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > But until blacks are 15% of the CEOs in America and until 50% of the CEOs are women, women and blacks are going to rightfully cry foul.
> ...


Not what I’m saying. Quality matters but you’re saying women and minorities aren’t capable of giving you quality?

And I’m just saying you can look at the numbers and see something isn’t right.

Ok forget 50% women and 15% black CEOs. I know that’s going to take some time. How about 25% and 7%? Meet me half way.

Until things are more diverse women and minorities will have a good case they’re being discriminated against.

You all here are admitting you don’t think blacks are smart enough. And you give different excuses why so few women are CEOs. 

Why women and minorities vote republican is beyond me


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 10, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know all the things ruining the poor black communities are also ruining the poor white communities? They are not immune. Go to school. Don’t have kids you can’t afford. Etc.
> ...


Didn’t trump promise in his inaugural that he was going to be the law and order president? And didn’t trump say the black community has low unemployment now? And things have never been better?

Is trump just lying again?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Sealy, it takes money to clean up the blight. Money blacks have been asking for and don't get. Meanwhile we look at massive community development projects funded with local, state and federal dollars in every community but the black ones. And it's really easy for you to use an example about what a black person did to some old white person , make a claim about how blacks are taught that all whites are bad instead of recognizing that whites have a continuing record of racism. Then you lie to yourself about what doesn't go on in the suburbs while white nursing home attendants are beating the crap out of old white physically handicapped people in the suburbs and white doctors are out in the suburbs raping little girls.

You cannot preach to us about telling on thugs while simultaneously barking about the number of blacks in prison. Those blacks are not sitting in prison because nobody is telling. So you truly need to end your sermons to blacks then work on removing that beam stuck in the eyes of the white community.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2019)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yawn.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 10, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


For the scores of modern day women who are willing to give up a family in exchange for a key to the executive boardroom, they are being given a lot of opportunities. Companies will pay more for a qualified minority or women.

White women are benefitting more from diversity programs and affirmative action than blacks are. CEOs are open to women being the vp of hr. Maybe they worry if it’s a black guy he or she will let too many other blacks in.


----------



## Markle (Mar 10, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Not what I’m saying. Quality matters but you’re saying women and minorities aren’t capable of giving you quality?
> 
> And I’m just saying you can look at the numbers and see something isn’t right.
> 
> ...



It is exactly what you said.

I am not going to meet you anywhere regarding quotas.  That means I have to hire someone who is not the very best for the job.

I'm looking forward to the day that you convince women that being mothers, nurturing and putting their family and children before their career is bad and wrong.  It also requires you change the makeup of men in that they are no longer more career-oriented, aggressive and dominating than women.  Good luck with both of those.

Why do women and minorities vote Republican?  That's simple, they are treated as equals and not victims.  They can get ahead and progress due to their own abilities and not depend on handouts by their masters (government).


----------



## Markle (Mar 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> *Sealy, it takes money to clean up the blight. Money blacks have been asking for and don't get*. Meanwhile we look at massive community development projects funded with local, state and federal dollars in every community but the black ones. And it's really easy for you to use an example about what a black person did to some old white person , make a claim about how blacks are taught that all whites are bad instead of recognizing that whites have a continuing record of racism. Then you lie to yourself about what doesn't go on in the suburbs while white nursing home attendants are beating the crap out of old white physically handicapped people in the suburbs and white doctors are out in the suburbs raping little girls.
> 
> You cannot preach to us about telling on thugs while simultaneously barking about the number of blacks in prison. Those blacks are not sitting in prison because nobody is telling. So you truly need to end your sermons to blacks then work on removing that beam stuck in the eyes of the white community.



Do you think this might be the reason investors are not lining up to re-develop blighted areas?

Gosh, this looks like a fairly new CVS being burned and looted.






or here, potential employees, right?





Yep, as a Realtor and real estate investor for over 45 years, this looks like a prime location!





Eager shoppers too!


----------



## Markle (Mar 10, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> For the scores of modern day women who are willing to give up a family in exchange for a key to the executive boardroom, they are being given a lot of opportunities. Companies will pay more for a qualified minority or women.
> 
> *White women are benefitting more from diversity programs and affirmative action than blacks are. CEOs are open to women being the vp of hr. Maybe they worry if it’s a black guy he or she will let too many other blacks in.*


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 10, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > For the scores of modern day women who are willing to give up a family in exchange for a key to the executive boardroom, they are being given a lot of opportunities. Companies will pay more for a qualified minority or women.
> ...


He used to spin in white peoples food


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Not what I’m saying. Quality matters but you’re saying women and minorities aren’t capable of giving you quality?
> ...



So you are fine with the 100 percent white quota.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2019)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Sealy, it takes money to clean up the blight. Money blacks have been asking for and don't get*. Meanwhile we look at massive community development projects funded with local, state and federal dollars in every community but the black ones. And it's really easy for you to use an example about what a black person did to some old white person , make a claim about how blacks are taught that all whites are bad instead of recognizing that whites have a continuing record of racism. Then you lie to yourself about what doesn't go on in the suburbs while white nursing home attendants are beating the crap out of old white physically handicapped people in the suburbs and white doctors are out in the suburbs raping little girls.
> ...



Not when whites riot also while still getting money invested in their community.

Yep, as a Realtor and real estate investor for over 45 years, this looks like a prime location!





Then why do you keep investing.

Eager shoppers too!





Yes they were.

 or here, potential employees, right?





And don't run out of pumpkins.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > For the scores of modern day women who are willing to give up a family in exchange for a key to the executive boardroom, they are being given a lot of opportunities. Companies will pay more for a qualified minority or women.
> ...



It's sad how white racists try doing things like this.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 10, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Not what I’m saying. Quality matters but you’re saying women and minorities aren’t capable of giving you quality?
> ...


How are minorities treated as equals by people who say blacks aren’t smart enough to be CEOs?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


4 black CEOs in the Fortune 500.

That’s less than 1%. Less than


----------



## Markle (Mar 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> So you are fine with the 100 percent white quota.



Where did I say that?  Where did I say I was fine with any quota?


----------



## Markle (Mar 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



How is posting facts being racist?  I presume you know that calling someone racist, in order to offend or chase them off is oh, so blase.


----------



## Markle (Mar 10, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> How are minorities treated as equals by people who say blacks aren’t smart enough to be CEOs?



What important person has made that statement?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2019)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > So you are fine with the 100 percent white quota.
> ...



That has been pretty much what the quota has always been. Merit has never really been a consideration so your opposition to any attempt at diversity claiming you oppose quotas that don't exist means you want to maintain a system of 100 percent white male quotas.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2019)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



You posted a comment not a fact. And this is a common tactic used by white racists. And really your white ass can stop crying about a card whites invented and use consistently. Because you used this comment in reference to something that had nothing to do with Jackson or even with his  comment.


----------



## Markle (Mar 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> That has been pretty much what the quota has always been.* Merit has never really been a consideration* so your opposition to any attempt at diversity claiming you oppose quotas that don't exist means you want to maintain a system of 100 percent white male quotas.



I'm really not interested in your constant baiting efforts using lies...or anything else for that matter.

Continue your efforts with someone down closer to your level.


----------



## Markle (Mar 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You should entertain the idea that you could be wrong. That is what intelligent people do.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 11, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...



In this instance, that is something you should entertain. Intelligent people research information to see if their opinions are correct instead of summarily dismissing them because you want to deny things you have seen and heard yourself.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 11, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > How are minorities treated as equals by people who say blacks aren’t smart enough to be CEOs?
> ...



Oh please.  You white male USMB republicans are admitting how you feel about minorities and women.  Now we have to prove that important people like Trump feel the same way?  Everyone knows Trump loves making racist black jokes.  Can't do that if blacks are in the room.

Such a pathetic argument you just came up with.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 11, 2019)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > That has been pretty much what the quota has always been.* Merit has never really been a consideration* so your opposition to any attempt at diversity claiming you oppose quotas that don't exist means you want to maintain a system of 100 percent white male quotas.
> ...



Too bad for you that I am neither baiting or lying.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 11, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > How are minorities treated as equals by people who say blacks aren’t smart enough to be CEOs?
> ...



Donald Trump’s long history of racism, from the 1970s to 2019

And here Trump has exposed you as racists towards Hispanics too
Paul Ryan: Trump made "textbook definition of a racist comment"

Former President of Trump Plaza Hotel and Casino Jack O'Donnell says President Donald Trump has a long history of racism and is "a racist through and through."

Barbara Res, a longtime employee of Donald Trump, has recalled the culture of racist jokes that was present during her 18 years working for The Trump Organization.

Should I go on?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 11, 2019)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I busted these racist pricks this weekend huh?  Based on what they believe about blacks, no black should ever vote republican.

So what do they come back with?  They asked me to name one "important person" who has said the horrible things they have said this weekend.

So it isn't enough they believe blacks are inferior.  Now we have to get Mitch McConnell and Donald Trump to admit they too don't think blacks are smart enough to be CEO's.

Well, we don't need any more proof.  The USMB Republicans speak for the Republican party as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 11, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Not what I’m saying. Quality matters but you’re saying women and minorities aren’t capable of giving you quality?
> ...



You say minorities are treated as equals and then in the next post you say they aren't smart enough to be CEO's.

How is that being treated as an equal?  How can they get ahead and progress when you will never recognize their abilities and full potential?  

And now you want to suggest that this ignorant attitude of yours is not shared when it comes to people of importance.  What a fucking joke of an argument that was.      

Hand out?  You mean giving them the chance to be a CEO and prove you wrong?  Every person who is first named CEO is in over their heads.  No one knows how they are going to do.  And many whites you thought would be good failed.


----------



## Markle (Mar 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


----------



## Markle (Mar 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 11, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > How are minorities treated as equals by people who say blacks aren’t smart enough to be CEOs?
> ...


The analysis looks only at the career tracks of men and women with similar advanced, elite degrees. As a result, it's less likely that educational background or lack of career ambition can explain the different rate of advancement.

"This group is very highly credentialed, and given those particular assumptions, they should rise at the same level," said Anthony Mayo, a co-author and professor at Harvard Business School. "There is not an indication there is a drop-off in desire."

just 1.3 percent of executives and senior level managers in S&P 500 companies are black women. Almost 5 percent are women of color, and nearly 22 percent are white women.


Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Yea and Remember when Trump said Michael Cohen was a great guy?  The truth came out and he's a scumbag right?  

Whatever Trump did to get that award he did it for publicity and money.  

Didn't Michael Jackson get an award for being kind to kids?  

How was Rosa to know Trump was a racist?  In fact she probably suspected it but what did you want her to do?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 11, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


That was back when Trump was a Democrat remember that?  Trump will be whatever you want him to be.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## impuretrash (Mar 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


>



Imagine thinking for yourself and not letting the media do it for you.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


>



I think these guys have justified reason to disagree.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


>



FACT CHECK: 'Make America White Again'


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


>



Self pwnage


----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2019)

*Roland To Blacks Who Are Fine With 4 More Years Of Trump: You Don’t Know A Damn Thing About Politics*


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 12, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


But trump doesn’t think the two people standing with him are smart enough to be CEOs because they are black. That’s a racist.


----------



## Markle (Mar 12, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yes, because as you have not shown us anyone of significance stating that blacks are not smart enough.


----------



## Markle (Mar 12, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> But trump doesn’t think the two people standing with him are smart enough to be CEOs because they are black. That’s a racist.



Please show us your supporting reliable source and reliable link.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 12, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Every white Republican I have pressed on this issue has admitted they think blacks aren't smart enough to be CEO's and it's not discrimination that less than 1% of CEO's are black.  

Can you show me a Republican who is outspoken against this belief?  They may not say it out loud but they are thinking it.

And the fact that 1% of CEO's are black is proof all the rich white men in America holding the power are racists.  It's statistically impossible that racism doesn't play into the fact that 15% of our population are only 1% of the CEO's in America.

Proof we are sexist is that 50% of our CEO's aren't women.  But women are making better strides towards equality than are black men.  I guess white men are threatened less by white women than they are black men.  And white male CEO's will let a lady run the HR department but she will never be CEO.  She doesn't have what it takes.

Thus the GOP war on blacks and women.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 12, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



How naive/dumb/stupid are you?  This is the weakest right wing argument anyone has ever made on USMB.  The fact I can't find one "important" Republican that will go on record admitting he or she believes what you believe about blacks is absurd.  Silly.  Ridiculous.  

I bet if I told you that Democrats hate Jews you wouldn't ask or need me to point to one "important" democrat that is on record admitting that.  I bet you would accept that nonsense but you are trying to distance you Republicans from the Republican party.  And maybe it doesn't matter if Trump hates blacks but he sure is catering to white men who hate them that's for sure.  

Behind the scenes: Trump tells RNC donors that the "Democrats hate Jewish people"


----------



## Markle (Mar 12, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Every white Republican I have pressed on this issue has admitted they think blacks aren't smart enough to be CEO's and it's not discrimination that less than 1% of CEO's are black.
> 
> Can you show me a Republican who is outspoken against this belief? They may not say it out loud but they are thinking it.
> 
> ...



There is no reason to be "outspoken" about something so stupid.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 12, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > But trump doesn’t think the two people standing with him are smart enough to be CEOs because they are black. That’s a racist.
> ...



If I could just find one "important" Republican to be honest like you Republicans are being.

I wish I could find an important republican who's as honest as Tucker Carlson

Tucker Carlson described Iraqis as “semiliterate primitive monkeys”

*Tucker Carlson Was Open To A Racist President 10 Years Before Trump*
Carlson, now a Fox News host, was recorded on a radio show saying that an American who said things like ‘Look, I’m a bigot’ would easily get elected.

Tucker Carlson Was Open To A Racist President 10 Years Before Trump | HuffPost

This is Fox News.  It's very "important" if you ask me.

It's also a place that treated women like pieces of meat for the last 20 years.  Rich fat old white men made women blow them to keep their jobs.  Fox News is the dream corporation for any Republican.  

Fox News’ New CEO Enabled Roger Ailes’ Harassment Culture, Lawsuits Say

New Reports of Sexual Harassment at Fox News Are Horrifying, Unsurprising

Proof Republicans hate women and blacks.  Not just Iraqi's.


----------



## Markle (Mar 12, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> How naive/dumb/stupid are you? This is the weakest right wing argument anyone has ever made on USMB. *The fact I can't find one "important" Republican that will go on record admitting he or she believes what you believe about blacks is absurd. Silly. Ridiculous.*
> 
> I bet if I told you that Democrats hate Jews you wouldn't ask or need me to point to one "important" democrat that is on record admitting that. I bet you would accept that nonsense but you are trying to distance you Republicans from the Republican party. And maybe it doesn't matter if Trump hates blacks but he sure is catering to white men who hate them that's for sure.
> 
> Behind the scenes: Trump tells RNC donors that the "Democrats hate Jewish people"



You've crossed a line.  A scurrilous, vicious personal attack.  Your desperation has gotten the best of you.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...



Lets talk about white privilege shall we?  Lets talk about how unfair it is to let blacks into colleges when they aren't the most qualified.  

The Hollywood stars allegedly joined chief executives in paying up to $6 million in bribes to ensure their children were accepted to schools such as Yale, Stanford, Georgetown and Harvard. 

Felicity Huffman, Lori Loughlin Charged In College Admission Scheme With More Than 40 Others | HuffPost


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 12, 2019)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Sealy, it takes money to clean up the blight. Money blacks have been asking for and don't get*. Meanwhile we look at massive community development projects funded with local, state and federal dollars in every community but the black ones. And it's really easy for you to use an example about what a black person did to some old white person , make a claim about how blacks are taught that all whites are bad instead of recognizing that whites have a continuing record of racism. Then you lie to yourself about what doesn't go on in the suburbs while white nursing home attendants are beating the crap out of old white physically handicapped people in the suburbs and white doctors are out in the suburbs raping little girls.
> ...



Black people I would say have taken 400 years of oppression pretty well.

Look at how since the Reagan years middle class and poor white men have taken a step backwards as far as how much they make and look at how those white snowflakes are losing it

New Data Show The State Of Hate In Texas | HuffPost

People searching online for violent extremist content in Texas are mostly young, male and neo-Nazi-inclined.

That means they are whites men.  Something wrong with white men.  I'm not one of them.  I consider myself different because I'm a first generation Greek.  I grew up with an ethnic background.  That's different from the white muts I live around.  Maybe muts make bad citizens. Stupid Greedy and violent.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Because taking pictures with famous black people didn't  stop him from becoming a birther.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Those white men can't try having sex with those black men.


----------



## Markle (Mar 12, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Black people I would say have taken 400 years of oppression pretty well.
> 
> Look at how since the Reagan years middle class and poor white men have taken a step backwards as far as how much they make and look at how those white snowflakes are losing it
> 
> ...



The Huffington Post!    

Any hate groups in these cities?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Wtf? Huh?

All I know is we have nailed it that republicans are racist because they admit they think the reason black CEOs virtually don’t exist is because black men are not smart enough to be CEOs. 

If I’m wrong they can explain why less than 1% of CEOs in the Fortune 500 are black. Less than!

No explaining will explain this other than racism. And women is sexism. Even corporations admit something is wrong here.

And usmb white racist republicans prove it with their ignorance they don’t mind saying here. And then to suggest whites who are in power feel the same ignorant way they do.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 12, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


I wonder how trump weaseled that award. You know he didn’t earn it.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 12, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Every white Republican I have pressed on this issue has admitted they think blacks aren't smart enough to be CEO's and it's not discrimination that less than 1% of CEO's are black.
> ...


The liberal companies are trying to be more diverse because they realize a country this diverse shouldn’t be run by all white men. They realize the sexism and racism exists.

You think it’s stupid. Let me guess, you’re a white man is that right?

You don’t realize minority groups, women and consumers are putting pressure on these companies to diversify. The ceo don’t care about your white racist wish to keep the white power. To the rich we are all n$&&#rs. Let me repeat a country this diverse can’t possibly have all white CEOs and VPs it’s statistically impossible racism isn’t at play.

You can do that at your small companies and small business’.
No one is going to stop you from hiring all white crews. That’s your business. Publically traded companies have an image to uphold.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Black people I would say have taken 400 years of oppression pretty well.
> ...



These cities have not been controlled by democrats for the last 50 years. Even worse for this stupid argument is the fact that if they had been, it means republicans were unable to present a vision of these cities that voters felt would work. So apparently things would have been worse if republicans had been in charge.

Now you talk about murder but that doesn't show anything since federal law allows free access to guns.


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Now STFU


No African...YOU shut the fuck up!


IM2 said:


> *If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in homeownership rates*, so that Blacks and Latinos were as likely as white households to own their homes,


Bitch...been there done that

Under Obama, all gains in African wealth, were lost
This wealth was gained, under Clinton

Granting loans based on income, job history
debt ratio and credit score(worthiness)
is not redlining, it’s practical

No one is entitled to own a home
unless they can afford it


IM2 said:


> *If public policy successfully equalized the return on homeownership*, so that Blacks and Latinos saw the same financial gains as whites as a result of being homeowners,


What, create policies forcing buyers to pay top dollar on a home
that wasn’t taken care of, in a shithole neighborhood


IM2 said:


> *If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in college graduation rates*, median Black wealth would grow $1,313


What, create policies to give Africans degrees

So, current public policy is to blame
for the rate of Africans graduating from college?


IM2 said:


> *If public policy successfully equalized the return to college graduation*, median Black wealth would grow $10,786


So, current public policy is to blame
for African choices and responsibilities?

So, if an African graduates college
but, has outstanding debt, expensive taste,
maybe they already have a couple kids,
maybe they chose a field that wasn’t practical...

That’s whose fault?
White people and public policy


IM2 said:


> *If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income*, median Black wealth would grow $11,488


So, people who work at McDonalds or Walmart
should make the same as a nurse

So, Africans being limited to low paying jobs
is the result of public policy


IM2 said:


> *If public policy successfully equalized the return to income*, so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households


Again, if Africans obligations or spending habits
prevent them from accumulating wealth
because they spend their money foolishly
or are taking care of their responsibilities
how is anyone or anything else to blame?

You want policies to give Africans loans, again,
so they can buy homes they can’t afford and won’t take care of
and force potential buyers to pay more then the house is worth

You want policies to give Africans college degrees
so there are as many Africans with a college degree as whites

You want policies that require paying Africans,
working low paying jobs, top dollar

You want policies that create wealth
because their obligations and poor choices
prevent them from accumulating wealth otherwise

Go fuck yourself African


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 12, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


Thank goodness for liberal policies, affirmative action, diversity programs, labor laws, unions that blacks made the gains until Reagan and the bush’s caused a Great Recession.

Turned Clinton’s surplus into a Great Recession. Then obama had to clean up the mess.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



I want everything you whites have given yourselves since at least 7-4-1776 bitch.

Understand?


----------



## John Shaw (Mar 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You're right, boring subject. That must be why you're obsessed with it.


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> I want everything you whites have given yourselves since at least 7-4-1776 bitch.
> 
> Understand?


ROFLMFAO 

Africans lost half their wealth 
as a result of the housing crisis they created

Africans lost nearly as much during the financial crisis 

THANKS OBAMA!

The Obama presidency was a disaster for middle-class wealth in the United States. Between 2007 and 2016, the average wealth of the bottom 99 percent dropped by $4,500. Over the same period, the average wealth of the top 1 percent rose by $4.9 million.

This drop hit the housing wealth of African Americans particularly hard. Outside of home equity, black wealth recovered its 2007 level by 2016. But average black home equity was still $16,700 lower.

Much of this decline, we will argue, can be laid at the feet of President Obama. His housing policies led directly to millions of families losing their homes. What’s more, Obama had the power — money, legislative tools, and legal leverage — to sharply ameliorate the foreclosure crisis.

He chose not to use it.

How Obama Destroyed Black Wealth 

If Trump gets his way, housing funding will be cut
and work requirements for housing assistance 
will be enforceable 

While home sales continue to rise 
for Hispanics and whites, and their wealth increases 
Home sales for Africans continue to decrease
as well as African wealth 

ROFLMFAO ROFLMFAO ROFLMFAO 

AN AFRICAN HALF BREED
GAVE WHITE WALL STREET
EVERYTHING BACK...THEN SOME

ROFLMFAO ROFLMFAO ROFLMFAO 

Understand, African


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 13, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





sealybobo said:


> Thank goodness for liberal policies, affirmative action, diversity programs, labor laws, unions that blacks made the gains until Reagan and the bush’s caused a Great Recession.





sealybobo said:


> Turned Clinton’s surplus into a Great Recession. Then obama had to clean up the mess.


Clinton’s lending policies, which enabled
low income Africans, with unstable work history,
low credit scores and were risky, to secure loans

caused the housing crisis...African foreclosures
were already on the rise in 2007

What mess did Obama clean up?

Out of over 23 TRILLION DOLLARS 
handed over to Wall Street,
less than 4 BILLION DOLLARS was spent,
to help low income, minority homeowners 
at the greatest risk of foreclosure 
when he earmarked 50 BILLION DOLLARS,
specifically for these homeowners with HAMP

By the end of Obama’s presidency 
all gains Africans had accumulated under Clinton
vanished and have yet to be recovered


----------



## IM2 (Mar 13, 2019)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



You are boring. The subject is not. I am obsessed with my survival just like you are. But you're young and stupid so your attitude is expected.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 13, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Clinton did no such thing . Everything you posted is incorrect.


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Clinton did no such thing . Everything you posted is incorrect.


Your ass African!

In 1995 Clinton loosened housing rules by rewriting 
the Community Reinvestment Act, which put added pressure 
on banks to lend in low-income neighborhoods.

Wall Street was handed over 23 TRILLION DOLLARS 
in undisclosed loans brought to light in an audit...
Do your homework, African

The HAMP program spent less than 4 BILLION 
of the 50 BILLION Obama said would be used
to help low income, minority homeowners 
who will lose their homes, otherwise 

Do your homework, African

Africans accumulated the most wealth under Clinton
And lost it under Obama 

After fair housing legislation was passed in 1968 during the Civil Rights era, the black homeowership rate increased for 30 years and reached nearly 50 percent in 2004, but all those gains have been erased in the last 12 years.

The homeownership rate for black households ended 2016 at 41.7 percent, near a 50-year low, according to the U.S. Census Bureau. Black homeownership hasn’t been this low since the time when housing discrimination was legal.

NAREB
(National Association of Real Estate Brokers)

Of course, low wages, lack of education 
poor credit history and unstable work history 
is not Africans fault


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I love that story about all the rich people who paid/lied/cheated to get their kids into Harvard Yale and USC.  These Republicans for years have been crying that less deserving minorities were getting in before their kids and now we know rich kids were actually the ones taking their spots.

But will they be as mad at the rich as they are the blacks who got in?  Nope.  They worship the rich.  That's why it was important the media keeps showing the 2 actresses who were involved.  Because Republicans love to hate Hollywood rich people.

The College Admissions Process Is Already A Scam | HuffPost

We already knew this didn't we IM2?

But the wealthiest of families in the U.S. can rely on multiple legal ways to buy their children into college, even as universities continue to market themselves as meritocracies ― a selling point that long has been an essential part of perpetuating the American dream.

There’s the donate-a-ton-of-cash-to-a-fancy-college route, just like Jared Kushner’s dad did for him by pledging $2.5 million to Harvard University. Or there’s the cottage industry of boutique services for students ― extra tutors, essay coaches and interview prep professionals – designed to help the elite get their kids into Ivy League schools and other prestigious colleges.

“People believe the meritocracy is real and they want to participate in it,” said Tressie McMillan Cottom, who has studied and researched access to higher education. But compared with the upper-hand enjoyed by the upper classes, low-income and working-class families aren’t even close to competing on an even playing field, she said.  


n the process, these alleged schemes reveal greater truths about the college admissions’ horse race.

“It’s a totally unfair system and we help students beat an unfair system at an unfair game,” Taylor said. “We do so ethically, though.” 

People with the means to do so will pay for specialized knowledge that is not democratically available.
The machinations that give powerful people access to exclusive colleges usually occur outside the public spotlight. Tuesday’s indictments break wide open the false promise of equal access to higher education ― exposing the bag of goods so much of the public was sold about why people succeed


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 13, 2019)

While lawsuits threaten to overturn affirmative action ― one of the systems that does help low-income students gain access to distinguished colleges ― no signs are evident that colleges will end any of the processes that help people of privilege, like legacy admission advantages.

And even with affirmative action, black and Hispanic students are more underrepresented at Ivy League schools than they were several decades ago, per The New York Times.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 13, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


No it was Bushanomics that cause the Great Depression and that caused the housing crisis.  

It was a lot more than that but you get my point.  It wasn't Clinton.  Clinton had a booming economy where everyone was working and could make their house payments.  Bush sent all those jobs overseas and tanked the economy.  Some think on purpose.  I do.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 13, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



We all lost because of Bush.  Stop your revisionist history bullshit white trash idiot.


----------



## Markle (Mar 13, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> No it was Bushanomics that cause the Great Depression and that caused the housing crisis.
> 
> It was a lot more than that but you get my point. It wasn't Clinton. Clinton had a booming economy where everyone was working and could make their house payments. Bush sent all those jobs overseas and tanked the economy. Some think on purpose. I do.



As you know, former President Bill Clinton handed off a recession to President George Bush.

I've had a 40+ year career as a Realtor.  So the housing/mortgage/financial meltdown was of particular interest to me.  Obviously, you got your misinformation from the DailyKOS or The Nation.

Just to remind all our FRIENDS from the far left, the responsibility for this mess lies with Jimmy Carter, Bill Clinton, Barney Frank and Chris Dodd.  AND WITH REPUBLICANS for backing off every time Barney Frank and his cronies played…THE RACE CARD!  The housing bubble is what led to the downfall and that was driven by Democrats, starting with Jimmy Carter and hugely expanded by Bill Clinton. Here are the facts, once again, for you to ignore….

*HUD TO FIGHT DISCRIMINATION, BOOST MINORITY HOMEOWNERSHIP AND WORK WITH URBAN LEAGUE TO FURTHER GOALS*
HUD Archives: Cuomo agrees w/Nat'l Urban League -- to Fight Housing Discrimination

New York Times -  1999
*Fannie Mae Eases Credit To Aid Mortgage Lending* -
Fannie Mae Eases Credit To Aid Mortgage Lending

August 5, 1997
*President Bush’s and the Administrations Unheeded Warnings About the Systemic Risk Posed by the GSEs – Fannie and Freddie dating back to 2001*
Just the Facts: The Administration’s Unheeded Warnings About the Systemic Risk Posed by the GSEs

By Elliot Blair Smith,
USA TODAY *Fannie Mae to pay $400 million fine*

*Franklin Raines was* Director of the Office of Management and Budget under Clinton and returned to Fannie Mae as its CEO in 1999.  Raines is not a “chief” economic adviser for President Barack Hussein Obama but has advised the administration on mortgage and housing matters.  Obama had hired another former Fannie CEO, Jim Johnson as a member of Obama’s V.P. search committee and who was forced to quit under fire.

Bloomberg News -
How the Democrats Created the Financial Crisis -
Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

*Democrats in their own words covering up the Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac*

*Timeline shows Bush, McCain warning Democrats of Financial Crisis *

*From the New York Times 
New Agency Proposed to Oversee Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae*
By STEPHEN LABATON
*Published: September 11, 2003 *WASHINGTON,
Sept. 10— *The Bush administration today recommended the most significant regulatory overhaul in the housing finance industry since the savings and loan crisis a decade ago.*

Under the plan, disclosed at a Congressional hearing today, a new agency would be created within the Treasury Department to assume supervision of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, the government-sponsored companies that are the two largest players in the mortgage lending industry.

The new agency would have the authority, which now rests with Congress, to set one of the two capital-reserve requirements for the companies. It would exercise authority over any new lines of business. And it would determine whether the two are adequately managing the risks of their ballooning portfolios.

*The plan is an acknowledgment by the administration that oversight of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac -- which together have issued more than $1.5 trillion in outstanding debt -- is broken.* A report by outside investigators in July concluded that Freddie Mac manipulated its accounting to mislead investors, and critics have said Fannie Mae does not adequately hedge against rising interest rates.

Read more:  *New Agency Proposed to Oversee Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae*

[…]

*From USNews and World Report*
Barney Frank's Fannie and Freddie Muddle
By Sam Dealey
*September 10, 2008*
[…]
So five years ago, there was one of those rare moments in Washington when the branches and personalities of government—in this case, the Bush administration—are less interested in protecting or expanding their turf than in fixing a looming catastrophe. What was Frank's response to the proposal?

*''These two entities -- Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac -- are not facing any kind of financial crisis,'' said Representative Barney Frank of Massachusetts, the ranking Democrat on the Financial Services Committee. ''The more people exaggerate these problems, the more pressure there is on these companies, the less we will see in terms of affordable housing.''
[…]
http://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs/sam-dealey/2008/09/10/barney-franks-fannie-and-freddie-muddle*

Wall Street Journal Barney’s Rubble – September 17, 2008
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB122161010874845645

Barney Frank in 2005: What Housing Bubble?

*Democrats Were Wrong on Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac*
The White House called for tighter regulation 17 times.
https://www.usnews.com/opinion/blog...rats-were-wrong-on-fannie-mae-and-freddie-mac

Steve Kroft On Credit Default Swaps And Their Central Role In The Unfolding Economic Crisis
The Bet That Blew Up Wall Street

All this, in addition to the repeal of the Glass-Steagall Act by President William Jefferson Clinton, caused the meltdown.

It COULD have been stopped or greatly reduced.  Democrats fought that every step of the way and the Republicans wilted under the barrage of being called racist and worse.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 13, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > No it was Bushanomics that cause the Great Depression and that caused the housing crisis.
> ...



I'm going to stop you right at the beginning.  Clinton didn't hand Bush a recession.  I won't read the rest when you are lying.

The 1990s were the longest period of growth in American history. The collapse of the speculative dot-com bubble, a fall in business outlays and investments, and the September 11th attacks,[67] brought the decade of growth to an end. Despite these major shocks, the recession was brief and shallow.

Mar 2001-Nov 2001 8 months


So, you fucking liar.  That means there was no recession when Clinton was in office.  We can't help it if business' weren't comfortable after GW Bush stole the 2000 election and suddenly companies started downsizing, not hiring and sending jobs overseas.

Bill Clinton had positive jobs numbers and a surplus.  What did Republicans do to cause a recession in 2001?  Don't blame Bill.  

Maybe instead of planning to lie us into Iraq Bush should have focused on the economy here at home.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 13, 2019)

More damaging than the recession in 2001 and the 9-11 attacks were the policies that GW Bush got passed to get us out of the recession.  One thing he got passed was tax breaks for the rich.  That' worked for them but not for the economy or middle class.


----------



## Markle (Mar 13, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Where does the recession, shown below, start?  Right, 2001.  Your childish demonstration and vitriol are proven to be on you.  I told the truth, you lied.  Grow up!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 13, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



It started March 2001.  That was the first month stupid.

Mar 2001-Nov 2001 8 months


----------



## Votto (Mar 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I’m tired of reading, hearing or watching whites and others talking this bullshit. What is a victim folk? Does anyone know? Where did we get this idea that blacks who are protesting, complaining, or actively fighting racism are pretending to be victims of something ?
> 
> Where did this stump stupid shit come from?  I say it started when the Reagan administration decided to get rid of the fairness doctrine. Suddenly you had all manner of loud mouth radio talk show idiots making fact less comments. I am going to talk about somebody here and it is not going to be complimentary. The first person I ever heard talking this way was some fat white boy from Missouri. I was in my 20’s and suddenly 30 years ago I started hearing of this fat white slob on the radio talking about blacks playing race cards, race hustling, and playing the victim. Like we are pretending there is racism just to feel persecuted. As the years have gone by, I ask who ordained this tub of lard permission to be arbiter of public opinion? I was going to start off on his lack of education, but I won't. But this slob has been allowed to influence a couple of generations of whites with his race baiting and he needs to be taken off the airwaves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Markle (Mar 13, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



As I said, President Bush was handed a recession by former President Bill Clinton.  Thank you for sharing that I was right and you were wrong.


----------



## John Shaw (Mar 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I've yet to see you make a single salient point. The only thing you ever write that's worth a damn is shit you've copied from someone else, and even that is 90% trash. But hey, at least you're good for the comedy.


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 13, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





sealybobo said:


> No it was Bushanomics that cause the Great Depression and that caused the housing crisis.


Oh wow...have it your way


sealybobo said:


> It was a lot more than that but you get my point. It wasn't Clinton. Clinton had a booming economy where everyone was working and could make their house payments. Bush sent all those jobs overseas and tanked the economy. Some think on purpose. I do.


Under Obama, African wealth evaporated 
Over 23 TRILLION DOLLARS was handed to Wall Street

75 BILLION was allocated for HAMP,
to modify existing mortgage loans to avoid foreclosure 
Then it was 50 BILLION 
Less than 4 BILLION was used to modify the mortgages
of low income minority’s at greatest risk of foreclosure


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2019)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


You mean every point we have made has gone over your tiny brain?  

Boy I love this college scam story that's out there right now.  That gives us a glimpse of white privilege and rich privilege.  

For years we've been saying the game is rigged and you guys deny it.  

Now I don't see you cons crying about how some rich person probably took your kids spot at Harvard.  You worried so much about black people who might get in ahead of your kids because they are black.  Boy that sure does fucking bother you ***** but hardly a peep out of you now that you know rich people are the ones bending you over.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Yes all our wealth evaporated after the Bush recession.  The rich rebounded and things are back to normal for people who didn't lose their jobs and managed to stay a float sure.  And the rich actually benifitted from it.  They purchased your home cheap when you foreclosed.  Your credit got ruined and you do not have as good of a job as you did before Bush's recession.  Don't blame Obama for that.

Also, under Obama we all got through the great recession Bush caused.  Today you'll brag that blacks are doing better than ever because of Trump.  You want to ignore that recovery started on Obama's watch.

I remember in 2015 and 2016 doing great and I couldn't understand why Republicans kept saying the economy sucked.  Oh yea, an election was coming up.  And Republicans love to lie.  No matter how good Obama did it wasn't enough.  Remember his unemployment went under 4% and you said the unemployment number wasn't real?  Well lets see how quickly you guys flip flopped on that

The hypocrisy of Trump’s State of the Union jobs claims, in one chart

*Trump used to say jobs numbers were fake. Now he says the news is.*

President Donald Trump during the State of the Union address on Tuesday boasted of an “unprecedented economic boom” and the addition of millions of jobs to the United States economy. Jobs growth trends aren’t all that different from what they were under his predecessor, President Barack Obama, but the way he talks about it, you wouldn’t know it.

The way Trump talks about the jobs market has undergone a pretty dramatic shift in recent years, and not because of a major change in economic trends. It’s because Trump loves movingthe goalposts on his measures of success.

The US economy has been steadily adding jobs since the Great Recession. Under President Barack Obama, the economy averaged an additional 109,000 jobs per month, and the administration oversaw 75 consecutive months of growth, the longest streak of total job growth on record.

Under Trump, the trend has continued: The economy has kept adding jobs, and the unemployment rate is now at 4 percent, nearing historically low levels.

But the way Trump talks about it, you wouldn’t know it. Aaron Sojourner, a professor at the University of Minnesota and a former labor economist for the Council of Economic Advisers under Obama and Trump, charted out the shift in Trump’s talking points — compared with how the US jobs market is actually doing — on Twitter recently.

“The talking points changed,” he wrote, “not the growth trend.”

View image on Twitter






So stop lying to me and yourself


----------



## John Shaw (Mar 14, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What? What the hell do they have to do with me? What are you talking about? Put the crack pipe down, buddy. There's a pretty good reason why no one understands you; it has little to do with their intelligence and much more to do with yours.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2019)

John Shaw said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


I know idiots liars and ignorant hypocrites when I see them. I don’t know who you are personally. You’re either a pussy asshole or dick. We all are.


----------



## John Shaw (Mar 14, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Again, what does any of this have to do with me? You just seem insecure and mad about something.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2019)

John Shaw said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


You know I never said democrats can’t be racists. Some are. For example when trump was a democrat he was a racist.


----------



## John Shaw (Mar 14, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Do you have a point or are you literally just pulling slips of paper out of a hat now?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2019)

John Shaw said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


I’m waiting for you to make the first salient point


----------



## John Shaw (Mar 14, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You responded to me first. Normally how this works is 1 person approaches with a point, and the other responds to it. Since you approached, I expect you to have a point, an argument, whatever. But I'm a little confused because it seems like you are just throwing out random shit and seeing if you can get a reaction. I'm not really that type of person.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 15, 2019)

John is a 20 something. He thinks that while I have lived his 25 years twice that somehow I have let the times I live pass me by. Now that's stupid but it's no different than we thought when we were 20 something. John has missed history and times those of us who are older have seen. Therefore he has missed the attitudes and vibes that came with those times. So while John has information at his fingertips I went to the library to get when I was his age, he is actually intellectually lazy because he doesn't do the research to understand why I tell him he is a misguided young man whose opinions do not reflect reality. You see he doesn't understand how much easier it is to gain knowledge now than in the past. 20 something years ago I learned to build websites and was a webmaster. John was drinking formula.

He will learn that you don't quit learning as the years go on. That when he is 50 he know more than he does now. And he will understand that a snotty nosed 25 year old really needs to be glad older men are using our valuable time talking to him.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 15, 2019)

John Shaw said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


I’m just doing to you what you did to im2. I thought you’d get it after I said salient


----------



## John Shaw (Mar 15, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



But I'm not IM2 so you're kind of wasting your time, no?


----------



## John Shaw (Mar 15, 2019)

IM2 said:


> John is a 20 something. He thinks that while I have lived his 25 years twice that somehow I have let the times I live pass me by. Now that's stupid but it's no different than we thought when we were 20 something. John has missed history and times those of us who are older have seen. Therefore he has missed the attitudes and vibes that came with those times. So while John has information at his fingertips I went to the library to get when I was his age, he is actually intellectually lazy because he doesn't do the research to understand why I tell him he is a misguided young man whose opinions do not reflect reality. You see he doesn't understand how much easier it is to gain knowledge now than in the past. 20 something years ago I learned to build websites and was a webmaster. John was drinking formula.
> 
> He will learn that you don't quit learning as the years go on. That when he is 50 he know more than he does now. And he will understand that a snotty nosed 25 year old really needs to be glad older men are using our valuable time talking to him.



You are missing half the story my friend. The fact that you think you know it all only reveals how little you know. But it's okay. I don't hold it against you.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 15, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > How are minorities treated as equals by people who say blacks aren’t smart enough to be CEOs?
> ...





Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > How are minorities treated as equals by people who say blacks aren’t smart enough to be CEOs?
> ...



I got you mother fucker!  What important person has made that statement?  Trump himself!!!  

 I know that in similar fashion he (Trump) despised the affirmative action guidelines we were required to implement to maintain our gaming license. He would say it was not realistic and a waste of money to train people who did not have the ability.

There you have it. Like you Trump doesn't think blacks have the ability.   Fucking racists.

Donald Trump Says He’s ‘Never Used Racist Remarks.’ I Know Different.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 15, 2019)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John is a 20 something. He thinks that while I have lived his 25 years twice that somehow I have let the times I live pass me by. Now that's stupid but it's no different than we thought when we were 20 something. John has missed history and times those of us who are older have seen. Therefore he has missed the attitudes and vibes that came with those times. So while John has information at his fingertips I went to the library to get when I was his age, he is actually intellectually lazy because he doesn't do the research to understand why I tell him he is a misguided young man whose opinions do not reflect reality. You see he doesn't understand how much easier it is to gain knowledge now than in the past. 20 something years ago I learned to build websites and was a webmaster. John was drinking formula.
> ...



We don't know it all we just know more than you.  You are a 20 something year old retard who got conned by Trump because your generation is addicted to reality tv and you are so misinformed it's sickening.

And you don't even know when america was G.  You cry MAGA but don't even remember when or why America was great.  What do you do for a living?  Did you go to college?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 15, 2019)

John Shaw said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Yes you are a waste of time.


----------



## Markle (Mar 15, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> *I got you mother fucker! What important person has made that statement? Trump himself!!!*
> 
> I know that in similar fashion he (Trump) despised the affirmative action guidelines we were required to implement to maintain our gaming license. He would say it was not realistic and a waste of money to train people who did not have the ability.
> 
> ...



Written by Jack O'Donnell, a casino executive FIRED by Donald Trump and who went to work for a competing casino.

Yep, that's a reliable source!


----------



## Markle (Mar 15, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> We don't know it all we just know more than you. You are a 20 something year old retard who got conned by Trump because your generation is addicted to reality tv and you are so misinformed it's sickening.
> 
> And you don't even know when america was G. You cry MAGA but don't even remember when or why America was great. What do you do for a living? Did you go to college?


----------



## John Shaw (Mar 15, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I am well-educated, not that it's any of your business. And I didn't vote for Trump. In fact, the politics board considers me a Trump-hating, angry liberal (regardless of how untrue it is), and they never cease to remind me every time I post there. 

You seem very angry about something. What's on your mind, sport? Why so serious?


----------



## John Shaw (Mar 15, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Maybe you can stop replying to me then? I mean, I'm having fun laughing at you, but apparently you aren't enjoying it. Time to cut your losses.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 15, 2019)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John is a 20 something. He thinks that while I have lived his 25 years twice that somehow I have let the times I live pass me by. Now that's stupid but it's no different than we thought when we were 20 something. John has missed history and times those of us who are older have seen. Therefore he has missed the attitudes and vibes that came with those times. So while John has information at his fingertips I went to the library to get when I was his age, he is actually intellectually lazy because he doesn't do the research to understand why I tell him he is a misguided young man whose opinions do not reflect reality. You see he doesn't understand how much easier it is to gain knowledge now than in the past. 20 something years ago I learned to build websites and was a webmaster. John was drinking formula.
> ...



You see, that's where your immaturity shows. I have not ever said I know it all and never will. The fact I said this: *"He will learn that you don't quit learning as the years go on"*  is proof.

Now since you believe that you can engage here with me as an equal or that you have more to bring to issues I have worked on and studied far longer than you have experienced life, I can accurately state I know more than you on this particular matter. Knowing more than YOU about these issues is not a claim of knowing it all.

You just need to learn that you don't get to say the things you do about without getting put in your place. You are a 25 year old white male. You have not lived one second black and you have never had to understand black people in order to get good grades a job or anything else. Your entire life to this point relative to race is based on opinions of whites, blacks suffering from internalized racism or the dishonest misquoting of blacks. When it comes to race most especially as it pertains to blacks, you don't know what the hell you are talking about. I've fought city halls while your ass was watching ren and stimpy. Yet you think you have some advice I need to listen to.

You might know more than me about other issues but this one you don't.  I'm not missing shit, you don't know half the story.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 16, 2019)

IM2 said:


> John is a 20 something. He thinks that while I have lived his 25 years twice that somehow I have let the times I live pass me by. Now that's stupid but it's no different than we thought when we were 20 something. John has missed history and times those of us who are older have seen. Therefore he has missed the attitudes and vibes that came with those times. So while John has information at his fingertips I went to the library to get when I was his age, he is actually intellectually lazy because he doesn't do the research to understand why I tell him he is a misguided young man whose opinions do not reflect reality. You see he doesn't understand how much easier it is to gain knowledge now than in the past. 20 something years ago I learned to build websites and was a webmaster. John was drinking formula.
> 
> He will learn that you don't quit learning as the years go on. That when he is 50 he know more than he does now. And he will understand that a snotty nosed 25 year old really needs to be glad older men are using our valuable time talking to him.


No one who’s 40 thinks their 20 something self was wise.

Unfortunately people who turn into republicans get dumber as time goes on. Arrogant, ignorant, etc. johns already there


----------

